# [Closed] Per Ardua Ad Astra



## Tui

Welcome my friends to our new support group - Per ardua ad astra (through adversity to the stars).

To keep this group small I have decided to make it a closed group, as it is intended to be for the friends I have made since my ttc journey began. Some are waiting to try, some actively trying, and some have already got their bfps. This group is for everyone to support each other till we all get our babies in our arms, and beyond......as I for one know I will definitely need some support once the little tinker arrives!



Members: 

Sportysgirl
Confuzion
Cutieq
Bug222
Lynny77
Mrs W 11
Bluefish1980
Nikki1979
Fezzle
xxmyheartxx
Ilovetomatoes
Slowloris
Kwynia
Laurac1988
Wishing1010
Waiting2c
Taztap
Squig34
Tui
Left wonderin


----------



## Tui

Welcome ladies. Let me know your status as you link in and I will put you in the right list. I've done a few already, let me know if I got it wrong :dohh:


----------



## bluefish1980

Morning Tui. I am TTC.

On a separate note, I hope you have a better day at work when you are next in x


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Tui - I am ttc. 

Hope you have a better day at work tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Tui

I have a question. Is it ok to take cold remedies whilst ttc? I'm a few days off ovulation but worried that taking something, like decongestants, will somehow affect egg quality. Or am I just being ridiculous, lol ?


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui - I think it would be okay. I know that some women take robitussin before ovulation to increase/thin out cm.


----------



## Tui

Yes never thought of that. Just want to breathe through my nose again. My lips and mouth are all dry and my nose is like a tap! Don't get sick very often, been about two years since I had a cold.

BTW, I can recommend flax oil for watery cm !


----------



## taztap

Hellloooo. Reporting for stalking/testing duty. We are actively ttc I fact it appears I am in a 3 week wait. Af was due last Friday I think and still no sign of it. Had a negative test on Monday at the doc he made me do it cause he needed to give me antibiotic I am half dying with bronchitis. So not sure if being so sick is keeping af away. If nothing by weekend I guess I will test again. Not even entirely sure I did ovulate this is second cycle after miscarriage.. I am sure you can take some cold and flu meds at least to try stop. It getting worse..


----------



## Tui

Sorry you are feeling crappy too. Hope your cycle sorts itself out. Frustrating when you are in limbo. Have you though about temping?


----------



## Squig34

Here! I think I must have missed Sporty's BFP - congratulations! 

Also yes, WTT is right for me.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hi hun, we are ttc, im also suffering a horrid cold at the moment, feels wrong to be ill in august x


----------



## Bug222

Hi! Yep TTC is right for me :)


----------



## taztap

Tui said:


> Sorry you are feeling crappy too. Hope your cycle sorts itself out. Frustrating when you are in limbo. Have you though about temping?

Speak of the devil and he arrives. Af arrived this afternoon.. Have thought about temping but no idea what thermometer to get, all I can find is ear ones here..


----------



## cutieq

hiii ladies. Excited about this thread! 

Nikki, is right. Some women take robitussin, so I think you're fine. TTC for me and waiting to O. Should be this week. This is going to be an awesomely, lucky thread for us all!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! This is great! 

Sorry about af taz. Every month I think about temping but I've never had the ability to actually remember when I wake up. I even have a thermometer next to my bed. I think opk's and the fertility monitor are better for me.

Cutie waiting to O as well. Patiently. Or not so patiently. And I've been so lazy about bd'ing. Gotta do that to have a baby! I will tonight!


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks squig x


----------



## cutieq

Ugh, sorry AF arrived taz, but at least it means you're ready to go again!

Lynny, I'm CD17 now. Should have about 2 days to go before I do. We BD'd Sunday & Monday and took a break last night. Must get back to it tonight!! And you do the same haha.


----------



## Tui

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hi hun, we are ttc, im also suffering a horrid cold at the moment, feels wrong to be ill in august x

Well it's winter here so right time for colds, lol. Got zero sleep last night. Not making a good impression at work I'm sure. Hard to learn new stuff when you feel like you have cotton wool in your head.



taztap said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you are feeling crappy too. Hope your cycle sorts itself out. Frustrating when you are in limbo. Have you though about temping?
> 
> Speak of the devil and he arrives. Af arrived this afternoon.. Have thought about temping but no idea what thermometer to get, all I can find is ear ones here..Click to expand...

 Have a look on ebay, there are loads and cheap too. Sorry you got AF, but at least you know where you are now :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Cutieq, lynny, it looks like we are similar in cycles, yay. I am cd9 and I O between cd11-cd14 so far. Hope this cold eases up quick, as bd is the last thing I feel like right now. Mind you it's easier for us girls, I could if necessary just lie back and think of England :haha:


----------



## Bug222

sorry af got you taz :(

CD22 for me.. but not sure if I ovulated or not. temps are up a bit but noting like normal. if I did ov then im either 7 or 8 dpo.

Can we do some intros? I know some of you but not all :) 

Im 31 as is DH, we were highschool sweethearts and have been married for 8 years now, together since we were 16. Live in British Columbia (West Coast of Canada) but I am originally from the UK. I am a critical care nurse- working at a local hospital in the Intensive Care Unit. DH is a high school teacher. I have one DS who was two at the end of June- it took 1 year to conceive him. Currently have been TTC #2 for 8 1/2 months with two losses.


----------



## cutieq

Nice idea on the intros.

I'm 32 (33 on 9/5). Hubs is 34. I'm a marketing consultant and hubs is a project manager. I've been off Depo Provera 2 years. TTC#1 with 2 CP's in Feb & May.

Pretty sure I got my positive OPK today!


----------



## Nikki1979

DH and I are both 35. We are from Toronto but currently living in Melbourne, Australia. I am an accountant but currently working part time only and DH is an engineer. I have a son who is 7 1/2 years old and he was conceived the first month we started trying. Its been 18 months since I started ttc for my second child and have had 2 early losses.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am currently 6dpo and last night I woke up with terrible breast pain.


----------



## Tui

Hope thats a good sign nikki.


----------



## Tui

I'm 38 and dh is 42. Been together 12 years. We are both engineers but I only do that occasionally now, hence working at an organic herb nursery/warehouse part time. Live in NZ but were in UK for quite a while. We have been ttc since January this year and had a mmc in July.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all :) hope you don't mind me being here, I got my bfp in May. 

Would love to keep in touch and watch as each and every one of you get your bfps :)


----------



## Tui

waiting2c said:


> Hey all :) hope you don't mind me being here, I got my bfp in May.
> 
> Would love to keep in touch and watch as each and every one of you get your bfps :)

Hi waiting2c. That's fine, friends from my journal are welcome. Bit jealous of your bump though, lol. How you doing?


----------



## Tui

cutieq said:


> Pretty sure I got my positive OPK today!

Yay for positive opks! I'm starting to get lower back ache and I think that is a sign it's coming for me. Not too early please little eggy, I want you big and strong this month.


----------



## waiting2c

I'm doing good thanks :) 

I don't want to be in your face though, honestly understand if you guys want to keep to just ttc ers :) 

Good luck catching those eggys!! Are you trying anything different this month?


----------



## Tui

Don't be daft. O:) We have some bfps already, and also waiting for a couple of friends to find the thread.

Not trying anything different, just started the flax seed oil again. It helps with watery cm as I had bugger all last month. Probably due to mc though, but it can't hurt to have more.


----------



## taztap

My intro is. Am 33 yrs old, partner is 37 living in Johannesburg South Africa, he is an engineer I work in advertising sales, both pretty high stress environments.. Been together almost 8 years, not married much to the annoyance of almost everyone we know. We have two fur babies who are crazy spoilt.. Been officially ttc since Jan, had a chemical a year ago and a blighted ovum in June this year, just got second AF since d&c and now its game on for making another baby, well as soon as AF is gone lol..


----------



## bluefish1980

Hi Ladies,

I am 34, DH is 39. We live in the UK, got married in April of this year and have been together for 4 1/2 years.

We have been TTC #1 for 22 months now. I had an ectopic 15 months ago and had my right tube removed. It was quite an emotional time and was added to because the first hospital messed up and sent me home 2 days out of ICU plus they had removed my stiches and bandage before they sent me home (wound was 22cm long!)

No hint of a :bfp: since the ectopic, but visited the docs last month and have started tests to see if there is something up.

It's so great to see there are so many people from all over the world. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Squig34

We've been trying just over 3 years. I've had 5 1st tri losses, no children. No cause has been found so far & I was on an aspirin/Clexane/progesterone protocol last time which didn't work. Going on Monday to get my NK cell levels tested though. I hope this is the problem cos I know it can be treated.

Nikki, FX that's a good sign! 

Cutie - I hope you're right that this is a lucky thread! & FX for you catching the egg now you've had your +OPK!


----------



## Lynny77

I'm 37 (Just turned in July! lol) and dh turns 39 tomorrow. We've been together 16 years and will be married ten years next month. We have a puppy and 2 obese cats. I'm a flight attendant and dh is a heavy equipment mechanic. We live in Toronto and have been trying for a little while now. I've had 2 mc's. One was almost a year and a half ago- got pregnant without even trying- oh lord why can't that happen again! And just had another mc from a blighted ovum almost 3 weeks ago. Hoping it doesn't take another ten months of hardcore ttc to get pregnant again!

Cutie so jealous of your O! I think it'll be a little while still for me. Opk yesterday barely had an lh line and cm still thick and white. Still waiting impaitently!


----------



## cutieq

Lynny77 said:


> I'm 37 (Just turned in July! lol) and dh turns 39 tomorrow. We've been together 16 years and will be married ten years next month. We have a puppy and 2 obese cats. I'm a flight attendant and dh is a heavy equipment mechanic. We live in Toronto and have been trying for a little while now. I've had 2 mc's. One was almost a year and a half ago- got pregnant without even trying- oh lord why can't that happen again! And just had another mc from a blighted ovum almost 3 weeks ago. Hoping it doesn't take another ten months of hardcore ttc to get pregnant again!
> 
> Cutie so jealous of your O! I think it'll be a little while still for me. Opk yesterday barely had an lh line and cm still thick and white. Still waiting impaitently!

Lynny, don't be jealous. +OPK just means that it's TTW time and I'm headed to crazyville. You + is on the way!! I'm not looking forward to the TWW at all! I'm going to do my best to know that we BD when I was in my fertile window so all I can do now is wait. :dohh:


----------



## Tui

bluefish1980 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am 34, DH is 39. We live in the UK, got married in April of this year and have been together for 4 1/2 years.
> 
> We have been TTC #1 for 22 months now. I had an ectopic 15 months ago and had my right tube removed. It was quite an emotional time and was added to because the first hospital messed up and sent me home 2 days out of ICU plus they had removed my stiches and bandage before they sent me home (wound was 22cm long!)
> 
> No hint of a :bfp: since the ectopic, but visited the docs last month and have started tests to see if there is something up.
> 
> It's so great to see there are so many people from all over the world. Nice to meet you all!

Ouch! That must have been awful for you. Good old nhs. Hope your tests show something easy to fix.


----------



## Bug222

so nice to "get to know" everyone! :) :) :) 

i tested this afternoon when I woke up (worked nights)- bfn. only 8(ish)dpo so it is still possible but im not too hopefully. it has been a really weird cycle.


----------



## Lynny77

Cutie hopefully the tww goes by quickly and gives you good news at the end!

Bugg still so early! Hopefully you'll get your rainbow soon!

So today is cd20 post mc and I have some spotting. Boo! I did an opk and it was even more negative than the last few days. Not even a hint of an lh line. Did a pregnancy ic as well just to make sure no hcg left and that was negative as well. On a normal cycle I O on day 18 and I realized O may be a little late but to be spotting now seems a bit much. C'est la vie! Hopefully my body works itself out so it can release an egg and I can catch it!


----------



## Bug222

I had changed the ov detector on ff to "research" a few days ago cause I was tired of not seeing any crosshairs and this at least gave me dotted ones. Changed it back to "advanced" today to see if anything had changed and i got real crosshairs!!! wooohoo!!! Puts me back a day to 7 dpo but thats ok!

lynny- i spotted till cd 21, then got a pos opk on cd 23 (very negative still on cd22)- so hopefully it will be soon for you!


----------



## bluefish1980

Bug, I'm so glad you said that. I was wondering why I hadn't got cross hairs yet. Read your post and realised I had changed the settings. Changed them back and wham! 3dpo!


----------



## Bug222

bluefish1980 said:


> Bug, I'm so glad you said that. I was wondering why I hadn't got cross hairs yet. Read your post and realised I had changed the settings. Changed them back and wham! 3dpo!

yay!!! :) :)


----------



## Nikki1979

I tested today- am about 7dpo ( don't temp but use cbfm) and ofcoz BFN. Still hopeful :haha: I have been with DH for 11 years and he says I am getting crazier as the years go by.


----------



## Tui

Bug222 said:


> so nice to "get to know" everyone! :) :) :)
> 
> i tested this afternoon when I woke up (worked nights)- bfn. only 8(ish)dpo so it is still possible but im not too hopefully. it has been a really weird cycle.

Too early for negative thoughts honey :flower: when is af due?


----------



## Tui

Lynny77 said:


> Cutie hopefully the tww goes by quickly and gives you good news at the end!
> 
> Bugg still so early! Hopefully you'll get your rainbow soon!
> 
> So today is cd20 post mc and I have some spotting. Boo! I did an opk and it was even more negative than the last few days. Not even a hint of an lh line. Did a pregnancy ic as well just to make sure no hcg left and that was negative as well. On a normal cycle I O on day 18 and I realized O may be a little late but to be spotting now seems a bit much. C'est la vie! Hopefully my body works itself out so it can release an egg and I can catch it!

Perhaps your body wanted a bit more time to produce you a good egg. Hope it comes quickly for you though. This whole business is frustrating.


----------



## Tui

Practically had to beg for :sex: this morning, what has the world come to! Feeling completely over the whole thing now. 

Negative opk today so hope it didn't come yesterday and I missed it. Shouldn't be that early, but my temps for the last two mornings aren't reliable with this cold so I can't be sure. Only got 4 opks left so hope it doesn't come after cd14 or I'm stuffed.

Don't want to buy anymore things to pee on. Sick of it. May just try winging it next month. Less stress.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Practically had to beg for :sex: this morning, what has the world come to! Feeling completely over the whole thing now.
> 
> Negative opk today so hope it didn't come yesterday and I missed it. Shouldn't be that early, but my temps for the last two mornings aren't reliable with this cold so I can't be sure. Only got 4 opks left so hope it doesn't come after cd14 or I'm stuffed.
> 
> Don't want to buy anymore things to pee on. Sick of it. May just try winging it next month. Less stress.

I'm with ya Tui. I need to BD the next 3 days and my hubs is 100% on board with TTC, but I swear I feel like he forgets that we have to have sex to have a baby! Before telling him anything about my cycle, I couldn't keep him off of me. Now I find myself saying sooooo you know I'm fertile right?! I'm ready to finish out this fertile window so I can relax. I'm looking forward to waking up and not POAS and stressing about if we BD or not. A lot more fun to do it when we want to. I wish I could stop tempting but I want to finish this cycle out. 

I know we like the confirmation of tests and temps, but test or not, you will still O.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies :wave:

I see a few familiar names :). Here is a bit about me.

Both DH and I are 38 turning 39 in September. We've been together for almost 3 years now and married for 1 1/2. I'm a financial investigator and DH is an environmental scientist. We started TTC last November, found out that I have tubal issue 3 months ago. Currently, waiting for IVF to start in October. So, I'll be a stalker most of the time since there is nothing to do for now.

Lots of :dust: for the active TTCers. Can't wait to squint at tests. It has become a game to me. :)


----------



## Bug222

Tui said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> so nice to "get to know" everyone! :) :) :)
> 
> i tested this afternoon when I woke up (worked nights)- bfn. only 8(ish)dpo so it is still possible but im not too hopefully. it has been a really weird cycle.
> 
> Too early for negative thoughts honey :flower: when is af due?Click to expand...

Before my last MC my cycles were always 25 days.... since, it has been all over the place. So pretty much anytime from Sat onwards.


----------



## bluefish1980

DH and I had words last night. He says he wants to know when I'm fertile and how I know etc. but I've decided it's not worth it. When he knows, it almost feels harder to get him to BD.

He said it's not true but he just has a low sex drive (which he does), but when he doesn't know I am more able to 'persuade him'.

He then said 'I suppose now you're gonna read too much into that and come to the conclusion that I don't want a baby - that's not true'

Unfortunately we had to stop then as we were out with a friend and they came back to the table.

I had told him that it was out last chance this month to DTD so he said he'd try. However, when we got home he decided to stay downstairs with his friend when I went to bed! He says one thing but his actions say something different.

I'm so upset by this, but I don't think he realises.

He says I'm trying too hard and that 'it'll happen when it happens' that infuriates me! We've been trying nearly 2 years!

Sorry for the rant, but I don't think any of my friends would understand. They all have their children.


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: blue, that's hard. I hope you're able to continue your conversation soon & really get a resolution because you're right, in TTC, words alone are not enough! 

Good luck to those of you in the TWW. Hope you get you + soon Lynny.

It's been really great to hear more about everyone - safer in a closed thread, I wouldn't feel comfortable posting too much about myself in a thread that any random internet person could read! From my perspective too, it's nice that we're all around the same age, most of my IRL friends of my age have kids already.


----------



## taztap

So because its closed no one else can read it but us on the group right? I prefer that I think. Finding this the longest AF of my life and its only day 3 just want to get going again. Very excited to find an online pregnancy store here now that delivers cheap tests in quantity, its so expensive to buy them from the shops, so will be putting an order in this weekend...


----------



## cutieq

Bluefish, we're on a similar page today. This month my husband says he wants to know, but I don't think he fully gets it. I told him last night that yesterday was a key day for us and really our last chance to try for this cycle and he says ok. Then he goes out with friends, stays out late, gets back in and just kinda piddles around the house. Finally, I got frustrated and just went to bed. I think we were better off when he didn't know. I went to bed so upset that we didn't yesterday and now I feel like our chance is gone for the month.


----------



## Bug222

Blue- that is so frustrating. I think people saying "it will happen when it happens" is so infuriating! Hopefully you can continue your conversation and get him to realize just what TTC actually means.


----------



## sportysgirl

I am 34 my hubby is 28 we have been together nearly eight years and married for three. We live in Cornwall and I am district nurse. We have a gorgeous daughter who is 17 months old. After three early miscarriages I am cautiously pregnant again got a :bfp: this week on a ic and plan to do a frer in the morning. X x


----------



## Bug222

Can't wait to see the frer Sporty!!!


----------



## Tui

Is that what I did then by making it closed? I was just following other examples. Is it only b&b members that can read it then? Anyone know?


----------



## Bug222

hmmm i think other registered members can see it... but the general public can't- but I could be wrong


----------



## Tui

Bluefish, men are stupid and insensitive sometimes. I guess he is trying to prepare himself ? Still like cutieq said, they forget they actually need to have sex in order to make a baby! Mine moans about it but generally finds he likes it once we get going, lol. I hope you get to chat again, I hate arguments.


----------



## Tui

Glad you have found a "hpt dealer" taztap :haha: you'll soon be a poas addict like the rest of us!


----------



## Bug222

i was worried as i only had one ic left.. panic!!! :haha: lol but i placed an order with a local co-op and just received a message to say they were in! woohoo!! now I can continue my obsessive POASing! lol :happydance:


----------



## Tui

I'm too scared to use ics after last month. Got a frer left though. Still waiting to O yet, I think.


----------



## cutieq

I don't remember buying them but apparently have 30 ics. My goal is always wait for AF or at least 10dpo but never make it that far. I hate seeing bfn but In a weird way it helps me to know early on that AF is coming.


----------



## Lynny77

Ahh men! My hubby knows everything about ttc and generally he's so great but sometimes when I get a positive opk and I figure that's enough to make him stand on ceremony lol but I almost have to convince him to do it. But usually by that time we've been doing it so much he feels like a workhorse. It's a fine balance especially when the novelty has worn off.

Still spotted a bit yesterday so stopped wasting opk's for now. My cervix seems a but higher today so just sit and wait. Once my cm changes to more watery I'll start back on the opk's. Ttc is such a waiting game!


----------



## Bug222

Took a frer this am- stark white :(


----------



## Lynny77

Ahh I'm sorry bug! You're still early though aren't you? Maybe it's a late implanter!


----------



## Bug222

9 dpo- usually (well before my last mc) I always had a 10/11 day LP- sunce it has been all over the place. Temp dropped today though.


----------



## cutieq

still early Bug! I had a bit of a spazz this morning, we had a great date night that ended in no BD. I O'd yesterday so I really wanted to, but didn't want to force it. I feel pretty out this month to be honest because we didn't BD the day before or of O, but we BD'd 2,4, & 5 days before O and if the egg is viable for 24 hours after O, we've got one more shot today, so who knows. I'm feeling doubtful, but I guess there's still a chance.


----------



## Tui

Lynny, I hope you get back to normal soon. I'm so sick of waiting too, so I feel your frustration. 

Bug, you are still early, even with a short lp. Fingers crossed for you. 

Cutieq, don't loose hope. I read stories all the time about couples having sex 3 or 4 days before O and still getting a bfp. Get one in today if you can, as you never know exactly when you O.

I know how you feel about not wanting to pressure them into it. This month I felt like dh was a bit sick of the marathon so we haven't done it as much. No twice in one day sessions this month! I got a fairly positive opk last night and a temp drop this morning, so I think I will O today. We bd this morning and dh said "thats it, thats the one" :haha: hope he's right. I had a soft cup left from a few months ago so I put some preseed in it and popped it in. Can't hurt right?


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies- im really struggling to stay positive lately.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Lynny, I hope you get back to normal soon. I'm so sick of waiting too, so I feel your frustration.
> 
> Bug, you are still early, even with a short lp. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Cutieq, don't loose hope. I read stories all the time about couples having sex 3 or 4 days before O and still getting a bfp. Get one in today if you can, as you never know exactly when you O.
> 
> I know how you feel about not wanting to pressure them into it. This month I felt like dh was a bit sick of the marathon so we haven't done it as much. No twice in one day sessions this month! I got a fairly positive opk last night and a temp drop this morning, so I think I will O today. We bd this morning and dh said "thats it, thats the one" :haha: hope he's right. I had a soft cup left from a few months ago so I put some preseed in it and popped it in. Can't hurt right?

Thanks Tui. He started taking some anxiety meds this week. Didn't tell me until last night :growlmad: but he said it's affecting his sex drive, so I really don't want to push, but tonight we must! I got my dip Friday and a spike this morning, so I'm pretty certain O was yesterday but we never really know. We are normally every dayers and multiple times a day so this is new to me. 

I hope your hubs is right. That would be awesome! We're cycle buddies.. HOORAY!


----------



## cutieq

Bug222 said:


> thanks ladies- im really struggling to stay positive lately.

that's the gift and the curse of testing early. :hugs: hang in there. we've got your back!


----------



## Tui

I've just put this on the poas thread but I am so pleased by the dark lines that I thought I would stick it here too, lol.
 



Attached Files:







20140817_094031-1-1.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tui

Just this mornings opk before anyone freaks out :haha:


----------



## Bug222

Nice and dark!!!


----------



## cutieq

Nice tui!!! Seems like a bunch of us are in sync. Let the BFPs roll in!

We DTD :happydance: I'm so happy. I've read conflicting things about sex 1DPO not mattering, but I don't care. I could have a slow moving egg or some fast sperm that needed one more.


----------



## Tui

Well done cutieq.


----------



## Nikki1979

Good job cutie - go :spermy: go. 

Tui - I hope you catch that egg this cycle.

Bug - I am so sorry about BFN :hugs: I am also 9dpo today and BFN :(

I was so hopeful this cycle because of the sore nipples and sore breasts as I don't usually have that in the tww. The negative test today saddens me a lot. Yesterday was the 2 year anniversary of my dads death. He wasn't sick...just died suddenly at the age of 56 and that together with BFN is getting to me. I am feeling really down.


----------



## Tui

Sorry you feel sad nikki. It's still early for you though too. Go out today and do something your dad would have liked xx


----------



## Bug222

im so sorry for your loss Nikki xxx


----------



## Tui

I was just thinking about whether dtd twice in one day was worth it so I had a Google about sperm. According to national geographic, men produce 1500 sperm a second! Put my mind at rest, lol. Guess it was worth doing it again today. 

Good luck cycle buddies, let the poas countdown begin.


----------



## taztap

Feeling a bit behind here lol. Just finished af today finally.. Ovia app on my phone says I am fertile from Friday so will have to get going then..


----------



## Lynny77

Still had a bit of brown cm today but opk is getting darker. I'm away though on tuesday and wednesday so hopefully I don't O then! What a shame that would be!

Tui I remember the month you got pregnant you bd'd twice and there was another girl on that thread who'd done the same thing and got a bfp. The month I got mine I bd'd at night then again first thing in the morning so I think you have a good chance to catch that egg!

Taz yay to af being gone!


----------



## Tui

taztap said:


> Feeling a bit behind here lol. Just finished af today finally.. Ovia app on my phone says I am fertile from Friday so will have to get going then..

I know what you'll be doing this weekend :haha:



Lynny77 said:


> Still had a bit of brown cm today but opk is getting darker. I'm away though on tuesday and wednesday so hopefully I don't O then! What a shame that would be!
> 
> Tui I remember the month you got pregnant you bd'd twice and there was another girl on that thread who'd done the same thing and got a bfp. The month I got mine I bd'd at night then again first thing in the morning so I think you have a good chance to catch that egg!
> 
> Taz yay to af being gone!

Hope O doesn't come just yet lynny.

I hope you are right about catching the egg. I have a good feeling about this month.


----------



## kwynia

Hi, just catching up and found your group tui, so I'm joining in, TTC for now.

I'm Katie, just turned 35 in July and had a MC two weeks later at 6 weeks. I also had a mc/cp in march at 4+5. DH is 38, we have two kids and i had no trouble conceiving them. Feeling like the mcs now are due to age? I'm really nervous about getting pregnant again, we bd twice during what I think was my fertile cycle but the first time I told DH to p/o. So chances are low but I took an ic yesterday, faint hint of a line...maybe, but think it was pretty white. I think I'm 9 dpo, but my tracking app thinks AF will show tomorrow, based on average cycle length. But after a mc, nothing is average is it? Good luck everyone! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-17 07.37.10.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cutieq

Good luck kwynia. Just like nothing is average, anything is possible!


----------



## Tui

Welcome kwynia, glad you found it. 

It only takes once, so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Tui

2dpo and I'm going mad already. Another week till I can poas. What an earth will I do to take my mind off things, aaaaarrrrrgggh.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> 2dpo and I'm going mad already. Another week till I can poas. What an earth will I do to take my mind off things, aaaaarrrrrgggh.

Tui, these messages make me laugh everytime! I'm supposed to be working on a DIY project that will easily take me 2 weeks. That was thing to fill the time, but all I want to do is TEST!!!


----------



## bluefish1980

I've been trying to work when 'too early' is....... Am 7dpo today........maybe tomorrow, just to curb the desire!


----------



## laurac1988

Tui may I join? Totally missed this group somehow!

I'm Laura, 26. Married to my lovely wife Amy and TTC with a known donor and artificial insemination. Been trying for over two years, bfp in June followed by a loss at 7+4. 
I use OPKs and have fairly long cycles. At the moment I'm trying soy isoflavones for a month. 120mg days 2-6 in the hope of bringing ovulation forward


----------



## slowloris

Hi all, managed to join them loose the subscription! Whoops :)

my intro, im Kim, me and my oh have been together for just over a year and a half. I had a previous mc, then we unexpectedly fell pregnant in Jan, had a mmc in April. Decided to try again, had mc in may and so asked to get some testing done. So far no causes found so far, so fingers crossed 4th time lucky!

i think im about to ovulate maybe tomorrow or the next day, going buy opks. But been struggling to get oh to play ball this month. Hes 100 into ttc, but just not randy right now! Hopefully tonight ill ne able to get lucky ;)


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey Hun!!!! Thanks for the invite! I am TTC and in my TWW! :)

FX this is a super lucky thread :)

Good luck to all of you ladies!

Oh and I'm Kenna. 26 years old, been married for almost 4 years and TTC #1 for over 4 years. No known issues other than irregular ovulation (and maybe lack of BD at the right time due to that issue).


----------



## Lynny77

Welcome Laura and Katie! 

Tui I'm so jealous all your bd'ing and now you're on another 2ww. I feel like I'm never going to ovulate. Why does post mc have to take so long? Though I do hope it waits 2 more days as I leave in the morning.

Opk's lh line has been half as dark as test line and cm starting to get more watery. Hopefully soon! I'm cd24 today.

Kwynia hopefully that's a positive and will be a good sticky bean!


----------



## Bug222

welcome ladies!!! :) :) :) 

cd 27/11 dpo... another bfn. usually cycles are 25 days or 28 but with spotting starting at cd25.. nothing yet so my cycles since my last c are really keeping me guessing.


----------



## Tui

laurac1988 said:


> Tui may I join? Totally missed this group somehow!
> 
> I'm Laura, 26. Married to my lovely wife Amy and TTC with a known donor and artificial insemination. Been trying for over two years, bfp in June followed by a loss at 7+4.
> I use OPKs and have fairly long cycles. At the moment I'm trying soy isoflavones for a month. 120mg days 2-6 in the hope of bringing ovulation forward

Of course honey, glad you spotted the link. 

Thought about soy this month but couldn't find it in time. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lynny77

Bug still hoping this will be your month! It's good no spotting though!


----------



## Bug222

I am still hopeful- my boobs have been super sore, been getting sharp pinching pains in my lower abdo, been very very exhausted and I have been nauseated on and off for a few days. I guess I will know either way in a few days!


----------



## Tui

Bluefish, can't wait to see your test tomorrow. 

Cutieq, I think we will have to be strong together! Or maybe live vicariously through others for the next few days, lol.

Slow, yay for upcoming O. 

Lynny, :haha: thanks but I don't think you really need to be doing it as much as us. We are just taking the carpet bombing route when we feel up to it. Hope you get home in time.

Bug, still sounds promising if you aren't showing signs of AF yet. Hope she never comes x


----------



## Tui

Wishing1010 said:


> Hey Hun!!!! Thanks for the invite! I am TTC and in my TWW! :)
> 
> FX this is a super lucky thread :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies!
> 
> Oh and I'm Kenna. 26 years old, been married for almost 4 years and TTC #1 for over 4 years. No known issues other than irregular ovulation (and maybe lack of BD at the right time due to that issue).

Welcome honey, glad you came. 

Oh and girls, if you don't know already, wishing is a super tweaker :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun!!!! Thanks for the invite! I am TTC and in my TWW! :)
> 
> FX this is a super lucky thread :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies!
> 
> Oh and I'm Kenna. 26 years old, been married for almost 4 years and TTC #1 for over 4 years. No known issues other than irregular ovulation (and maybe lack of BD at the right time due to that issue).
> 
> Welcome honey, glad you came.
> 
> Oh and girls, if you don't know already, wishing is a super tweaker :rofl:Click to expand...

:) hehehe I try my best!!! ;)

My temps have been super flat this month after O. Very diff for me, hoping it leads to good news :)


----------



## Tui

Ooh, just had a look. I hope different means something good for you. When will you be testing?


----------



## Wishing1010

Ummm maybe in a week? I'm hoping for 14 dpo but maybe I'll cave early :)


----------



## Tui

Well done, you have more will power than me. I swore I wouldn't do it, but I expect I'll be starting at 8dpo! I'll be watching my temps closely this month hoping for a triphasic shift, lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> Well done, you have more will power than me. I swore I wouldn't do it, but I expect I'll be starting at 8dpo! I'll be watching my temps closely this month hoping for a triphasic shift, lol.

You had a great shift with your last BFP, I remember thinking how amazing your chart looked. FX that you get a great chart and a sticky bean this month!!!!!


----------



## taztap

Tui, what is soy? Seen it mentioned a few times on this site. Have upped my folic acid and vit b vitamins this week hoping they make me ovulate better and stronger... Need to shake this stupid flu virus as dh wont come near me at the moment, he says i am infected lol.. He is training for a bike cycling race so really cant afford to get sick. Hoping I am better by the time my fertile weekend arrives...


----------



## Wishing1010

I in discarded a few temps (I had no reason other than they confused me lol) and added in my discharge for this cycle. Ff moved my O date. I'm sure it's wrong, I will find out in a week or so I guess :)


----------



## laurac1988

taztap said:


> Tui, what is soy? Seen it mentioned a few times on this site. Have upped my folic acid and vit b vitamins this week hoping they make me ovulate better and stronger... Need to shake this stupid flu virus as dh wont come near me at the moment, he says i am infected lol.. He is training for a bike cycling race so really cant afford to get sick. Hoping I am better by the time my fertile weekend arrives...

Soy isoflavones are regarded to be "natures clomid". Apparently they work in exactly the same way and promote a stronger ovulation.

You take twice the dose you would take of clomid, but no more than 200mg and you take it either days 1-5,2-6,3-7,4-8 or 5-9. It's not recommended to start after day 5 or take them for any longer than five days.

Apparently taking it days 1-5/2-6 means more eggs earlier
Days 3-7/4-8 is potentially more eggs but more mature
Days 5-9 is likely to produce one very strong egg (but obviously still carries a chance of multiples)

It has mixed results. Some women get bfp immediately, other women don't ovulate at all on it. It's a mixed bag, really

Definitely do research before taking anything new and consult with dr


----------



## slowloris

Laurac thanks for that explanation. I will look into it deeper. :)


----------



## laurac1988

No worries  

I'm trying it this month 120mg a day days 2-6. I've had mixed experiences with it. Once it moved me of seven days forward, which was great but then the donor wasn't available (grr!). The other two times it has mad me have anovulatory cycles. However those were all with 160-200mg a day days 3-7


----------



## cutieq

This is my first month tempting and I'm definitely starting to see the appeal. I think it's actually helping my TWW pass better because I have something to do everyday.


----------



## taztap

Thanks for the soy info, did some googling looks interesting might look at it if this month doesn't work, but would def check with doc first. So hard to see my doc unless i am pregnant he is waaaay too busy but is totally worth it, nicest doc ever.. Still debating temping I am such a bad sleeper I wake up at least 4 times a night and the dogs wake me to go out too, lol transition to having a baby should be easy for me so used to broken sleep...


----------



## Lynny77

Can't wait til you ladies start testing! Still holding out for Bug and Kwynia soon!

I had some textbook ewcm today. Grrr. And of course I'm flying and won't be home until thursday. And of course we didn't bd last night since I went to bed earlier than he did. Opk was negative but I drank a lot of water today. Here's hoping we can hold out til thursday!

Hope everyone is doing well! Soy sounds tempting but I'd be nervous of not ovulating.


----------



## Bug222

i keep thinking about trying soy- but at the same time it scares me that it might screw things up... 

temp drop today along with pink spotting... onto next cycle for me


----------



## cutieq

Sorry bug


----------



## Tui

Bug222 said:


> i keep thinking about trying soy- but at the same time it scares me that it might screw things up...
> 
> temp drop today along with pink spotting... onto next cycle for me

Sorry honey :growlmad:


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry bug xxx


----------



## Tui

Interesting info on soy, thanks laura. I wonderered what the significance was with starting at different times.


----------



## laurac1988

*takes bow* glad to be of help. Two years of ttc gives a fair bit of info picked up


----------



## Tui

3 dpo today and I got my cross hairs, woo hoo. I left off the opk data initially, to see where it would put O. It gave me dotted lines this morning, and then when I put the opks in it went solid without moving O, so all good. Funny how each chart is different.


----------



## laurac1988

Looks like a good ovulation Hun 
I'm thinking of starting charting again from tomorrow. Must dog out thermometer


----------



## cutieq

My 1st month temping and 4dpo tomorrow. One app gave me crosshairs but not ff. I'm pretty confident about O but still want crosshairs lol.

Your o temp looks perfect Tui!


----------



## Tui

Haha just laughing at your typo, as one of my dogs goes nuts and licks my face when my thermometer beeps go off, haha.


----------



## Bug222

looks like a nice strong ov Tui!!! hopefully there will be a nice dip in a couple days then right back up!


----------



## Tui

cutieq said:


> My 1st month temping and 4dpo tomorrow. One app gave me crosshairs but not ff. I'm pretty confident about O but still want crosshairs lol.
> 
> Your o temp looks perfect Tui!

Just had a look at your chart. I think FF is just playing it safe for now. When your temps go back up it should give you cross hairs. It looks like its confused because they dipped down again?

And thank you, I hope that means its a better egg? Who knows, lol.


----------



## cutieq

Get it together thermometer! Maybe tomorrow. My hubs doesn't know about my temp so taking it quietly and trying to view the temp in a sleep stuper has been an adventure.


----------



## laurac1988

OMG lol amusing typo! #ipadproblems

I shall DIG out my thermometer...


----------



## Tui

cutieq said:


> Get it together thermometer! Maybe tomorrow. My hubs doesn't know about my temp so taking it quietly and trying to view the temp in a sleep stuper has been an adventure.

Don't know how you can do it quietly, mine beeps loudly five times when it's done! I sometimes hold it under the duvet till it stops, but then I need to light it up with my phone to read it. By the time I've done all that I've usually disturbed dh. He does get up round then though, so he doesn't mind. Things we do.


----------



## Nikki1979

So sorry for the temp drop and spotting bug :hugs: 

I wish I could take soy isoflavones but unfortunately I have a thyroid disease (hypo) so soy is no go.


----------



## Wishing1010

I have a thermometer with a memory, and I temp vaginally. So, the sound is muffled enough to not disturb DH, and I can read it when I get out into the kitchen using the memory. :)

Very nice, O tui!!!! FX for a sticky bean this cycle!


----------



## bluefish1980

I got the blood test results back.... All normal Yay! That includes progesterone levels. However, doc had said he'd book a scan as well and when I said I hadn't had a date yet the receptionist told be he hadn't requested one! He has now! It just all adds waiting time. So annoying!

Now on 9dpo and I have managed to avoid testing. I feel so proud of myself (small things!) however I did get nervous. At 7 & 8 DPO I had cramps, lower back pain and an ache in my hips.

I had a temp dip at 7dpo but it was back up again by 8dpo.

TMI warning - I keep feeling 'wet' like AF has started but nothing. Plus, it's too early for to show her face!


----------



## Nikki1979

Bluefish - fx it was implantation dip. I always had extreme wet feeling before bfp in each of my pregnancies .


----------



## Squig34

Ladies I'm not caught up on this thread yet so I'll go back but I wanted to let you know that you don't have to be logged in to bnb in order to read this thread, as I've just discovered. I've removed some details about myself from my original post, up to yourselves if any of you want to do the same. Like everyone else, I thought you had to be on bnb - in fact I thought you had to be invited/specially added to even see the posts but I guess since this is a thread & not a journal, it's more widely viewable.


----------



## Squig34

Ok caught up now. :hugs: Nikki & Bug.

Bluefish, good news on your tests, hope you get that scan soon.

Taz, hope you're better by your fertile time!

Lynny, hope o plays ball for you.

Good luck to ladies in the TTW, some very promising sounding symptoms there! :dust:

We can start TTC again next month after all, though DH is away o weekend, so am not that hopeful. I often catch with dtd well before o, but this time I think it's just too early! AF due around Monday.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Get it together thermometer! Maybe tomorrow. My hubs doesn't know about my temp so taking it quietly and trying to view the temp in a sleep stuper has been an adventure.
> 
> Don't know how you can do it quietly, mine beeps loudly five times when it's done! I sometimes hold it under the duvet till it stops, but then I need to light it up with my phone to read it. By the time I've done all that I've usually disturbed dh. He does get up round then though, so he doesn't mind. Things we do.Click to expand...

my boy sleeps HARD. It really is a funny process. The minute it beeps, I have to turn my light on my iphone, grab the temp and stop the beeps! Then I enter it and go back to sleep. Mine has a memory feature on it, but for the life of me I can't figure out how it works and I'm too afraid of losing the temp. Oh the things we do!


----------



## kwynia

I'm on cd 27 if you count the first day of mc bleeding as cd 1, and 11 dpo. "Average" cycle for me is 26 days but can range from 24 - 28, I'm not positive on exact ovulation as I only took one opk when i had massive amounts of ewcm and it was maybe 3/4 as dark as control, but I really wasn't into it so I didn't do any follow up testing. But my luteal phase is almost always 13 days, so I figure af should be here by Friday or Saturday. I dont think i will poas though, this is not my month.


----------



## taztap

Finally feeling more human at last. Got a whole stack of oil tests today all ready to start on the weekend. Hoping do is up for it he is very stressed out with huge work restructuring and training for race..


----------



## taztap

Doh. Opk tests not oil. Autocorrect is my nemesis..


----------



## Bug222

cutieq said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Get it together thermometer! Maybe tomorrow. My hubs doesn't know about my temp so taking it quietly and trying to view the temp in a sleep stuper has been an adventure.
> 
> Don't know how you can do it quietly, mine beeps loudly five times when it's done! I sometimes hold it under the duvet till it stops, but then I need to light it up with my phone to read it. By the time I've done all that I've usually disturbed dh. He does get up round then though, so he doesn't mind. Things we do.Click to expand...
> 
> my boy sleeps HARD. It really is a funny process. The minute it beeps, I have to turn my light on my iphone, grab the temp and stop the beeps! Then I enter it and go back to sleep. Mine has a memory feature on it, but for the life of me I can't figure out how it works and I'm too afraid of losing the temp. Oh the things we do!Click to expand...

i do the exact same thing!!! quickly shine the phone on it to see the temp then quickly off! lol


----------



## Lynny77

My opk was positive today:( I get home tomorrow morning and dh said he'd come home in the morning and we can bd but I'm sad we wasted a cycle. It's just so unfair. I wish I could go back to Monday night and have sex! I guess it wasn' t meant to be.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lynny77 said:


> My opk was positive today:( I get home tomorrow morning and dh said he'd come home in the morning and we can bd but I'm sad we wasted a cycle. It's just so unfair. I wish I could go back to Monday night and have sex! I guess it wasn' t meant to be.

Still a chance, Hun!!! FX!


----------



## Tui

Squig34 said:


> Ladies I'm not caught up on this thread yet so I'll go back but I wanted to let you know that you don't have to be logged in to bnb in order to read this thread, as I've just discovered. I've removed some details about myself from my original post, up to yourselves if any of you want to do the same. Like everyone else, I thought you had to be on bnb - in fact I thought you had to be invited/specially added to even see the posts but I guess since this is a thread & not a journal, it's more widely viewable.

Didn't think it was any different, lol. I never put too much personal info on anyway. Not because of you girls, more to do with strange people looking. I don't think anyone put anything worrying on anyway.



kwynia said:


> I'm on cd 27 if you count the first day of mc bleeding as cd 1, and 11 dpo. "Average" cycle for me is 26 days but can range from 24 - 28, I'm not positive on exact ovulation as I only took one opk when i had massive amounts of ewcm and it was maybe 3/4 as dark as control, but I really wasn't into it so I didn't do any follow up testing. But my luteal phase is almost always 13 days, so I figure af should be here by Friday or Saturday. I dont think i will poas though, this is not my month.

Sorry you feel out this cycle. If your body is ready then you will be lucky, but it certainly won't hurt to wait till next time. 



taztap said:


> Finally feeling more human at last. Got a whole stack of oil tests today all ready to start on the weekend. Hoping do is up for it he is very stressed out with huge work restructuring and training for race..

Glad you feel better.



Lynny77 said:


> My opk was positive today:( I get home tomorrow morning and dh said he'd come home in the morning and we can bd but I'm sad we wasted a cycle. It's just so unfair. I wish I could go back to Monday night and have sex! I guess it wasn' t meant to be.

Still in with a good shot. At least there will be plenty of little swimmers, lol.


----------



## cutieq

My boobs are consistently getting sorer with each day. I pray that's a good sign. Im growing obsessed with temps and look forward to each day's temp. Trying not to symtpom spot too hard and incredibly eager to see how this month turns out for all of us!!


----------



## Tui

I never get sore (.)(.) I can't imagine how horrible that would be. :hugs:

Feeling rough today and keep needing to wee. Only because it's cold today. 

Came so close to poas this afternoon, which is ridiculous at 4dpo!


----------



## laurac1988

sore bbs was the main thing that was different for me on my bfp cycle. MAN those things were SORE


----------



## Tui

Cutieq is your chart set to advanced? Can't think why you haven't got a coverline.


----------



## cutieq

Ha! Just updated it to advanced and bam!


----------



## cutieq

My BFP cycles I couldn't walk down a flight of stairs without them hurting. Nowhere near that now but I hope they get worse! :holly:


----------



## Tui

Funny what we wish for when ttc !


----------



## laurac1988

Indeed! I remember the day I got my bfp I was walking down the hill near where I live and OMG the pain!

Would give anything to feel that again if it means I was preggers


----------



## Tui

You know if I was a bit further on I'd swear I was pregnant. Have nausea, headache, nose bleeds and I am crampy and achey. This tww is horrid. 

Is no one nearer AF? I want to see some tests !


----------



## bluefish1980

10dpo today. Gonna test later but not hopeful.


----------



## Tui

Your chart looks good though! 

Well done on your tests too, I missed that earlier.


----------



## bluefish1980

I was bit worried about my temp this morning as I had to take some paracetamol at 4.30am as I had a pounding headache that was keeping me awake. (Still have it :()

The reason I don't feel hopeful is because when I got my one and only :bfp: it was almost a week after AF being due.


----------



## Tui

How confusing. Well I hope you get one a bit earlier this time. Will check in tomorrow morning. Off to bed early due to nausea and headache. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Wishing1010

I am actually have no sore boobs, which is the total opposite of every other cycle. they normally get sore from day of O and get progressively worse until AF!


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> How confusing. Well I hope you get one a bit earlier this time. Will check in tomorrow morning. Off to bed early due to nausea and headache. Have a good day everyone x

I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

AF got me today. Onto another cycle.


----------



## Wishing1010

Nikki1979 said:


> AF got me today. Onto another cycle.

I'm sorry Hun :(


----------



## slowloris

Sorry Nikki! This thread is gonna explode soon, were all creeping closer to testing time! IM only 3dpo today, but going insane already so no doubt ill be testing by 7dpo!


----------



## laurac1988

Best of luck to those testing soon!

Wishing - I know charts sometimes count for nothing but yours looks UHMAZING! Fingers crossed

I'm still waiting for O. Starting OPKs tomorrow as seeing a few fertile signs already, which is super unusual for me as I don't usually ov until beyond cd20!


----------



## cutieq

Sorry about AF Nikki.

Fx bluefish!


----------



## taztap

A question. How often before o do you get ewcm? I have it today and am only cd9 wondering if its too early or normal... :blush:


----------



## bluefish1980

10 DPO and :bfn: I'm not surprised. Although I have a really strong feeling that this is our month. Here's hoping x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laurac1988

Taz I've been known to get it a week before O! Fingers crossed x


Bluefish - hope it turns bfp over the next few days


----------



## Squig34

Sorry AF came Nikki :hugs:

Bluefish- liking your feeling, hope it's just too early! 

Wishing - hoping the lack of sore boobs means an impending BFP!

Taz, I usually start getting EWCM about CD 8 or 9.


----------



## cutieq

bluefish, still early and your temps look good and your attitude is even better. FX it gets darker!

taz, I never get EWCM :( Wish I did!


----------



## Tui

Sorry nikki :hugs:

taztap I never get ewcm!

Bluefish, keep trying, sounds like your bfps are shy ones anyway, lol.

I feel just as crappy this morning after a bad night sleep. Headache won't go away either. Thankfully I only have to go to work for 4 hours. 

5dpo, not long now..... can't wait to see some tests girls.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, I hope you are all well.

I just wanted to update you. Have been to the hospital today following some spotting. I have had another miscarriage that's four in a year.

I am giving B and B and ttc a rest for a while, to get some tests done and have a break emotionally.

Hope to see you sometime in the future. Love and baby dust to you all. 

Sue


----------



## kwynia

So sorry sporty


----------



## cutieq

sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you are all well.
> 
> I just wanted to update you. Have been to the hospital today following some spotting. I have had another miscarriage that's four in a year.
> 
> I am giving B and B and ttc a rest for a while, to get some tests done and have a break emotionally.
> 
> Hope to see you sometime in the future. Love and baby dust to you all.
> 
> Sue

:hugs: Sue. You deserve a break and all the hugs. So sorry hun!


----------



## Tui

Oh sporty, I'm so sorry honey. 

Good luck with the tests. Hopefully it's something they can fix and we will see you back here soon.

Take care of yourself x


----------



## Lynny77

I'm so so sorry to hear that Sporty. I wish I could give you a big hug. It just freaken sucks!


----------



## Bug222

Sporty - I am so very sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, sporty. I am so sorry. Please take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

oh sporty im so sorry for your loss. xxxx


----------



## Nikki1979

Oh no sporty - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope the doctors find out quickly whats causing the miscarriages so you can have your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Squig34

So sorry, Sporty :hugs: Good luck with the testing & I hope the break is really helpful.


----------



## Tui

How is everyone doing? 

Nothing to report here. 6dpo and waiting. Despite yesterday's convincing test I was bfn this afternoon. Not that I would expect any different this early under normal circumstances.


----------



## Bug222

Headed camping for a few days in the morning- hope to come back to a few BFPs :)


----------



## Tui

Sounds fun. Bit cold still here for camping.

Going down to my mums next weekend. Will be helping to put up a new fence, in return for being fed lol. I love it when I don't have to cook. She rarely lets me do the washing up either. Love mums :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

It's funny how, when you're grown up and have moved out, mums love cooking for you and doing your chores. But when you were a teenager living at home, it was all about getting your lazy ass to pull your weight ;)

Off on a retreat today. Not been on one before so interested to see what it's all about!

Sorry to hear of the BFN.


----------



## cutieq

have fun on your adventures today ladies! Hubs and I are headed to a ribfest and carribean festival and parade!


----------



## Wishing1010

Have a great weekend everyone! I have nothing planned lol guess it's a housecleaning type of weekend!


----------



## Lynny77

Such exciting plans this weekend everyone has!

Wishing I'm not doing anything much today either. Maybe clean? probably not lol. Hubby is at a all day bachelor party so it'll be couch and movies for me today:)

Tui you're still so early. Hopefully you'll have good news the next couple days.

I'm just glad to be in the 2ww now- even though the chances of a bfp this month are sooo slim. Only doing it on the night after a positive opk in the fertile window is pretty limiting! Next cycle though my fertile window falls during our Hawaii trip so I have a good feeling about that!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lynny77 said:


> Such exciting plans this weekend everyone has!
> 
> Wishing I'm not doing anything much today either. Maybe clean? probably not lol. Hubby is at a all day bachelor party so it'll be couch and movies for me today:)
> 
> Tui you're still so early. Hopefully you'll have good news the next couple days.
> 
> I'm just glad to be in the 2ww now- even though the chances of a bfp this month are sooo slim. Only doing it on the night after a positive opk in the fertile window is pretty limiting! Next cycle though my fertile window falls during our Hawaii trip so I have a good feeling about that!

I did clean the house a bit, but we decided to make love then take a nap for a couple hours :) hehehe


----------



## taztap

Went for an awesome Thai massage this morning and wine with friends after. Plan on lots of baby making tomorrow..


----------



## kwynia

AF is here, finally, after 3 days of brown spotting. Only a couple of days later than I was expecting, but still within normal range for me. I didn't really pinpoint ovulation, and it's possible I didnt, but seems like my lp was right on schedule, today is 14 dpo. I think we'll make a go at it next cycle and see what happens. Hello cd1, we meet again :)


----------



## Wishing1010

kwynia said:


> AF is here, finally, after 3 days of brown spotting. Only a couple of days later than I was expecting, but still within normal range for me. I didn't really pinpoint ovulation, and it's possible I didnt, but seems like my lp was right on schedule, today is 14 dpo. I think we'll make a go at it next cycle and see what happens. Hello cd1, we meet again :)

Aww I'm sorry AF is here, I hope your next cycle is a sticky BFP!!!!


----------



## Tui

Sunday morning here and DH is making me a cooked breakfast. Yummy. 

Cutieq that sounds amazing, I love carnivals and all the lovely food cooking. Haha, can you tell I'm hungry?

Squig I'd love to go on a retreat. Let us know how it went.

Good luck for this next cycle kwynia.

Happy baby making taztap.

I'm no longer feeling nauseous when I'm hungry, so kind of lost hope a bit now. Wish I hadn't done that stupid early test. I said I wouldn't then went and did it anyway. I'm so weak, lol. I've not restocked my ICs so there will be no early testing next month. Getting to me a bit today. Sorry for the moan.


----------



## cutieq

Out with my hubs and feeling so miserable. I am very full feeling and can only eat a few bites. Not naseous or anything just feel stuffed. He wants to keep going and I wan to go home and get on the couch! I'm not one to ever turn down food lol.


----------



## Tui

Oh dear, hope these symptoms result in a bfp in a few days xx


----------



## slowloris

Well i woke up feeling nauseous today. Putting it down to nerves about my first shift at a new job today. Although, in my head i don't feel nervous!
had a dream where someone had held of testing then was getting ridiculously positive results! Like a cb digi that said 4-5!


----------



## Tui

I had bad dreams the last couple of nights. 

When are you going to test?


----------



## Tui

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=307406

This afternoons test looks good on ctp. Don't know what they do to enhance them. Please be the start of my sticky.


----------



## slowloris

I cant see it, i don't think im registered with that website. But i saw that poll said 100% pos! 
ill be testing Friday if i can hold out at 11dpo. X


----------



## Tui

SOO many of us due around the same time, so exciting.


----------



## bluefish1980

Looks like a good start Tui! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui, I can totally see the line on the ctp website. Fxed for a sticky


----------



## cutieq

Yay Tui. That looks great!

Slowloris, good luck at the new gig. Hopefully that dream was a sign!

I got a major temp drop which felt like a bfn to me but processing it mentally was a little less painful lol


----------



## Lynny77

Tui I totally see it! Hopefully that gets darker the next few days!

Kwynia- hopefully af goes by quickly!

Slowloris good luck at the new job!

Cutie hopefully the temp dip is a good thing:)


----------



## cutieq

I'm so excited for all of us! I'm having more stomach pressure and cramping today. Making me feel like I'm out but I'm trying to be hopeful and patient!


----------



## Squig34

Those can be good signs, Cutie - not losing hope for you yet!

Tui, your test is looking good - can't wait to see it develop!

Lynny - glad you've got a good feeling for next time (although obviously hoping you've caught this time!)

Slowloris - hope the first day went well!

Kwynia - sorry AF came, good luck next cycle.

Wishing, sounds like a great way to spend an afternoon!

The retreat was pretty good, it was only a few hours but it was a nice way to chill out and take some time to think about some things. And have a delicious lunch cooked by someone else!


----------



## slowloris

Thanks all! Id did go well :) and i celebrated.by poas! Too early obviously but got rid of the urge! 

cutie, my dream was.about someone else! So it must be one of u guys!


----------



## Tui

Cutieq how long is your lp?


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Cutieq how long is your lp?

I'm not sure, but I did a calculation online and it say 12 :shrug:


----------



## Tui

I'll be watching your temps closely the next few days then. One of us has to get lucky.


----------



## cutieq

I'm trying not to read too much into them. Especially this dip but like tests, we can't help but guess and speculate.

I hope we both get lucky!


----------



## Tui

I'm feeling full and crampy today. Symptom spotter over here :haha:


----------



## Tui

I never got an implantation dip with my bfp, so means nothing to me personally.


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I've read that more often than not a chart with a true imp dip ends in a BFP but it's not a guarantee nor is it necessary for a bfp. This is my 1st month temping so for all I know I could be doing things wrong but I'm excited nevertheless


----------



## Nikki1979

Cutie fingers crossed this is your month


----------



## taztap

I am still waiting to O, no postive opk yet. Do they gradually get darker or is it just one day there, cause so far they only have a faint faint second line.. holding thumbs for everyone else..


----------



## Tui

Sometimes mine fade in gradually and sometimes its just bamm there it is. Don't know if its due to different opks or different cycles. Once its getting darker I test twice a day to make sure I catch it.


----------



## taztap

Well it's now cd13. Have had lots of ewcm but opk is still negative. Very confused. And I swear I had ovulation pains today.. Sigh


----------



## Lynny77

Taztap I usually get a positive opk a couple days after I see ewcm. Hopefully you'll O soon!

I must have ate something my stomach didn't agree with since I was up sick last night. I'm only 4dpo today so not thinking that has anything to do with it. Though lord I wish it did lol:)


----------



## cutieq

Lynny, I'm wishing and hoping right along with you!

taz, keep testing and BD'ing if you have EWCM. Mine gradually get darker normally

i'm slowly starting to go crazy. tonight i start peeing every 5 - 10 minutes. Not a full bladder, in fact pretty empty. I'm hoping it's not a UTI


----------



## Tui

Just seen a thread with a very similar name, how bizzare. Think it's a journal. 

Hope all you girls are good. 

Cutieq, just take the damm test!


----------



## kwynia

AF is winding down, thank goodness. Apparently I have a transverse uterus now, which is normal after having two kids, but that's why I've been experiencing so much lower back pain (during early pregnancy, the mc, and now during AF) I might get some of those stick on heat pads to use during AFs from now on.


----------



## kwynia

Also, big FX to all of you testing soon :dust: :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Just seen a thread with a very similar name, how bizzare. Think it's a journal.
> 
> Hope all you girls are good.
> 
> Cutieq, just take the damm test!

I've never gotten a line before 12dpo. Not even a faint one! 11dpo tomorrow and I'm afraid of a bfn. I don't know when I became such a wuss! Probably going to test Thursday evening instead of Friday depending on my temps.

Like you said, I've been burned before by symptoms lol!!


----------



## cutieq

kwynia said:


> AF is winding down, thank goodness. Apparently I have a transverse uterus now, which is normal after having two kids, but that's why I've been experiencing so much lower back pain (during early pregnancy, the mc, and now during AF) I might get some of those stick on heat pads to use during AFs from now on.[/QUOTE
> 
> Glad the witch is on her way outta here!


----------



## Tui

Sounds painful kwynia. Will it cause any ttc problems?


----------



## kwynia

It shouldnt, it just means it is "laying down" and when pregnant it just pops up again as it grows, lazy uterus ;)


----------



## Tui

cutieq said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Just seen a thread with a very similar name, how bizzare. Think it's a journal.
> 
> Hope all you girls are good.
> 
> Cutieq, just take the damm test!
> 
> I've never gotten a line before 12dpo. Not even a faint one! 11dpo tomorrow and I'm afraid of a bfn. I don't know when I became such a wuss! Probably going to test Thursday evening instead of Friday depending on my temps.
> 
> Like you said, I've been burned before by symptoms lol!!Click to expand...

Ok, no point if you won't see anything. 12 dpo is when normal people test anyway! Testing early is just too hard. I've not ordered any more ICs so I won't be testing early next month. Got no opks either so maybe I'll just wing it next time. Take a more relaxed approach.


----------



## cutieq

I have a ton of ics but I just know they will be bfns. Almost time to go to bed and see tomorrow's temps! I'm just glad we have each other to help us all through.


----------



## Tui

kwynia said:


> It shouldnt, it just means it is "laying down" and when pregnant it just pops up again as it grows, lazy uterus ;)

Haha, what a great description! Glad it still wants to work, just needs a kick, lol.


----------



## Tui

cutieq said:


> I have a ton of ics but I just know they will be bfns. Almost time to go to bed and see tomorrow's temps! I'm just glad we have each other to help us all through.

I was terrified this morning waiting for my thermometer to beep.


----------



## cutieq

kwynia said:


> It shouldnt, it just means it is "laying down" and when pregnant it just pops up again as it grows, lazy uterus ;)

Great visual!


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I have a ton of ics but I just know they will be bfns. Almost time to go to bed and see tomorrow's temps! I'm just glad we have each other to help us all through.
> 
> I was terrified this morning waiting for my thermometer to beep.Click to expand...

Yes. If mine goes down I might just stay in the bed for the day lol


----------



## Bug222

home from a great camping trip - def not relaxing at all chasing after my little monkey but still fun. AF is gone as of today, I get to start peeing on things again in a few days lol


----------



## Tui

If I don't time it right dh lets the dogs in and they jump all over my head and lick my face, all with my thermometer hanging out my mouth, whilst I try not to drop it from laughing so much.


----------



## Tui

Bug222 said:


> home from a great camping trip - def not relaxing at all chasing after my little monkey but still fun. AF is gone as of today, I get to start peeing on things again in a few days lol

Glad you had a nice time. I can't imagine what you have to keep little one from finding or getting up to whilst camping!


----------



## Nikki1979

on CD 6 and as AF has ended will start bedding from today. This cycle I want to dtd every 2 days and see if it works. I have started peeing on ovulation sticks :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Whooo enjoy! That's my favorite part of the cycle


----------



## Lynny77

Hopefully Tui and Cutie we see some great temps tomorrow! Can't wait to see!

Kwynia glad af is on her way out. Hopefully the lower back pain doesn't bother you too much.

Bugg sounds like a fun camping trip!

Nikki- good luck! Every cycle I go in saying- every second day then I get lazy and really amp it up closer to my fertile window. My cycles are longish though:)


----------



## Tui

I'm usually fed up with bd by the time I get a positive opk !


----------



## Lynny77

Haha Tui me too! I'm usually- let me get the preseed because I don't want to do any work!


----------



## cutieq

I think i enjoy it because it's only part of ttc I feel like I can control!


----------



## Tui

I'm barely awake through the early am baby dancing! Good job dh doesn't mind, lol.


----------



## Eline

cutieq said:


> Whooo enjoy! That's my favorite part of the cycle

I agree: hopeful, but not stressful. And lots of bd :thumbup:


----------



## taztap

So last night dh is all excited to tell me about this "new" way to know if your fertile and ovulating, has a nice video to show me.. hahahaha its charting he was completely facinated by it determined to make me start doing it. 

Till i told him the price of the only bbt thermomter i have been able to find here which leads me to my question, can you just use a normal thermometer to do it? Just a normal digital one here is more than half the price of the bbt one..


----------



## Wishing1010

A basal thermometer is best, it has two digits after the decimal point. You can see a more accurate and clear pattern with the basal.


----------



## Nikki1979

Same here, I m usually so tired by 9pm that I don't feel like bedding. It was so much easier when DS was little. Now by the time, I am done helping him with homework and doing other household chores, I am ready to sleep.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi everyone! I'm late, but glad I found you all!

My intro: My OH and I are both 38. I'm a university lecturer and OH is a solicitor (lawyer). We've been together for almost 19 months and trying for about 13 months! Neither of us have kids- just two adorable cats. We're currently waiting for a referral to the fertility clinic. I have ovulation issues and am on Metformin which has been helping to give me periods; OH's sperm is fantastic. 

This cycle has taken a bit of a back seat since we're hoping the referral will come soon, and also we've just bought a house and are moving this weekend, and also dealing with OH's father's recent diagnosis of terminal cancer. Also, I'm doing the Clearblue research study- so far my digis have all been 'low' even though I'm on CD14 today.


----------



## cutieq

Good luck fezzle! Taz, could you order offline? I don't think they're that pricey on Amazon. Those decimals seem small but make a huge difference!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome fezzle <3

My OPKs are starting to turn. I'm excited! It's my first full month on metformin and I took soy this month too. I'd love to be pregnant with our rainbow before our holiday.
I don't usually ov until after cd20 so I'm hopeful it might be a bit earlier this month


----------



## taztap

cutieq said:


> Good luck fezzle! Taz, could you order offline? I don't think they're that pricey on Amazon. Those decimals seem small but make a huge difference!

I wish. Amazon only delivers certain things to South Africa, i think only like books and kindles, our postal service has sticky fingers so allot of places will only courier and then that can cost more than the actual stuff you buying. Its frustrating, online shopping is only just starting here so hoping in time prices will get better.. As we say here TIA (this is africa) waaaaay behind the rest of the world in some things..


----------



## cutieq

taztap said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Good luck fezzle! Taz, could you order offline? I don't think they're that pricey on Amazon. Those decimals seem small but make a huge difference!
> 
> I wish. Amazon only delivers certain things to South Africa, i think only like books and kindles, our postal service has sticky fingers so allot of places will only courier and then that can cost more than the actual stuff you buying. Its frustrating, online shopping is only just starting here so hoping in time prices will get better.. As we say here TIA (this is africa) waaaaay behind the rest of the world in some things..Click to expand...


Grrrrr no fair!


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, today was 15dpo and I thought 'Yes! I made it, now I can test!' go to the toilet and there she is :(

I was so convinced this was our month :( I'm truly gutted, but on to September :)


----------



## cutieq

bluefish1980 said:


> Well, today was 15dpo and I thought 'Yes! I made it, now I can test!' go to the toilet and there she is :(
> 
> I was so convinced this was our month :( I'm truly gutted, but on to September :)

:hugs: bluefish.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry bluefish xxx


----------



## kwynia

Sorry bluefish, I hate that, but it has saved me from using up a frer a couple times.


----------



## Lynny77

Welcome Fezzle!

Laura I think you'll be o'ing earlier than cd20 this month! Fingers crossed.

So sorry Bluefish that sucks. 

One month I was so sure I was pregnant and I whipped out the digi I'd been saving. I peed on it, then wiped, and there was af. Since then I don't poas until after af is due!


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks ladies. I am glad I didn't POAS (too much! LOL) I had a few tears, but feel better now.


----------



## cutieq

good that you're feeling better! I'm fighting the urge to take a test this evening. I had a low temp drop and was fine with being out, but I'm feeling like poop today and just want to test to get it over with!


----------



## Tui

Not long now laura, woo hoo.

Taztap have you tried ebay? You can get them from china for peanuts and they deliver anywhere. Cheap enough to take the risk.

Welcome fezzle, glad you came. Congratulations on the house. Sorry to hear about FIL.

Sorry bluefish that sucks.:hugs:


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Bluefish.

Welcome, Fezzle!

That really sucks Taztap. Definitely a benefit of living in the UK, getting lots of ICs for next to nothing so DH can't really complain about me using a million of them!


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry bluefish :hugs:

Fezzle - Welcome and so sorry about your father in law :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry bluefish :(
:hugs:


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks ladies. I appreciate the support.


----------



## Bug222

:( sorry bluefish :(


----------



## taztap

Tui, good idea I will look at ebay..

No idea if i ovulated the opk on monday had an almost dark second line but i had all the usual o pains i get, so dont know if i somehow missed the surge or only got the tail end yesterday opk was white and no more ewcm so tentatively hoping i am 1dpo...


----------



## Tui

Sometimes my surge comes so quick I miss the really dark line. Welcome to the tww ! Fingers crossed for you. Someone needs to get a bfp on this thread.


----------



## taztap

Checked ebay holy crap its so cheap.. BUT estimated arrival date 15 October lol. guess I will just have to wait...

Dreamt i got a postive pregnancy test last night was so real i was almost convinced i was pregnant when i woke up.. Stupid dreams..


----------



## Tui

I hate it when you get vivid dreams like that. Can be upsetting. Hope it comes true for you.

The stuff I get from china takes about 3 weeks so you need to think ahead. Get some opks and hpts while at it. Sooo cheap in ebay. Hope it doesn't take that long.


----------



## laurac1988

I hate those dreams too. They're pretty upsetting.

Still waiting for +ok over here. It sometimes doesn't show up until cd26 but I'm hoping for earlier because of the soy and metformin this month


----------



## Tui

Waiting is so crap. Chocolate makes it bearable. God I'll be the size of a house soon, lol.


----------



## taztap

Also hate waiting am a naturally impatient person.

Is it possible to have ovulation bleeding, just noticed I seem to have brown spotting, i NEVER spot so I am very wtf, also have slight pain in left ovary.. Hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm doing the Clearblue trial so using the dual hormone digis- I got my first flashing smiley today! That's a sign my oestrogen is surging now and most women get the solid smiley, which is for the LH surge, within 4 days so Fx I'm going to ovulate soon! Laura- we might be cycle buddies again!


----------



## laurac1988

Eeeeeek yay Fezzle!

And taztap - yeah ovulation bleeding can happen


----------



## kwynia

For me, I usually get ewcm then a day or two later ovulation cramping and the day after that light brown spotting, but just a little bit. I'm not sure I would even notice if I wasn't paying such close attention to every little thing. A opk gets positive for me just before the cramping starts. It feels like menstrual cramping but smaller and very obviously to one side. After spotting my cm goes away, unless its a bfp month then it doesnt go away, just turns a little creamy. But, that's just me, I know there are an infinite number of variations.


----------



## Fezzle

I've had ovulating spotting- usually after BDing, but not always. Mine is usually really light red, like a peach colour though. I think during ovulation my lining gets more sensitive, plus more BDing, makes me bleed though rather than it being from my uterus.


----------



## slowloris

I wish i had bought some tests yesterday or today when i saw them! IM going mad!


----------



## Lynny77

I've never had ovulation cramping or spotting. I'd never know I was even ovulating if not for opk's. Though I do get a day of ewcm but every month that varies of how many days before ovulation it is. I wish I'd get a good O cramp so I'd know!

Slowloris- you can do it! lol.

Tui and Cutie how you guys doing?

Fezzle hows the trial going? I use the CB Fertility Monitor and I really like it. Takes the guess work out of opk's. Though those sticks can get pricey so my long cycles I burn through a bit of them.

Hi to everyone! DPO 6 today. Just enjoying a coffee and starting my day since I'm working nights this week.


----------



## cutieq

Lynny, I'm excited for you!

I'm thinking I'm out but hanging on to hope. All symptoms I had are gone and my temp dropped but I'm holding onto faith.


----------



## laurac1988

FX lynny and cutie!

I'm bored of waiting for +opk already. I just want to get the insemination done and get into the two week wait. I swear waiting for +opk is more stressful than the two week wait for me. I think because we have to hope and pray that the donor will be available... Even though he hasn't let us down yet


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks Cutie and Laura! But I think I'm out before I even started- having only bd'd the night after a positive opk. No symptoms at all either- which I'm pleased with haha!

Cutie you're not out until the witch shows! Symptoms come and go!

Laura- I know what you mean about waiting to O being stressful. I don't O until day 18 typically and since I fly for a living I try to trade my schedule around so I'm home my fertile week, but I've had a couple months- including this one where I o'd day 23 or so and I wasn't home for it. Makes me insane! 

Also, I just called the fertility clinic and it looks like they were waiting for me to call to tell them I was ready to get started. I was like- I'm ready! I feel so much better now! I was worried they'd forgotten about me. Next cycle I can really ttc and hopefully I'll get my uterus surgery and a baby will stick! Hope for the future yay!


----------



## Fezzle

So far it's ok- I've got into a routine of peeing into a cup and sealing/labelling it every morning. And now doing the OPK too! I just sent my first batch of 14 samples in today (though 4 of them were empty- Day 1 because I peed before AF started and the last few days when we were away).


----------



## laurac1988

The night after a positive opk is fine. That's the timing I had when I got pregnant with my angel


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. 

Lynny have some faith. You had perfect timing and it only takes the once, lol.

Slow, don't do it, unless its a frer, haha.

Fezzle, those monitors sound great, I want one. Too expensive here.


----------



## Fezzle

They've also sent me 3 pregnancy tests, but I haven't had reason to use them so far!


----------



## Bug222

I started taking EPO this cycle.... Holy cm!!! I'm only cd8!


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks ladies! You give me some hope!

Fezzle how long is the trial for? Do they test your pee?

Bugg I've heard good things about epo but I always forget to give it a try. Though I do have lots of cm anyways but I guess it couldn't hurt.


----------



## cutieq

Ladies, I'm not saying that these are related, but something to keep in the back of your mind...the cycle I took EPO, I was a few days late and certain I was preggo. It absolutely helped me with CM!


----------



## Bug222

i took it when I was TTC my DS too... didn't seem to change my cycle too much then so hopefully it won't now.. I have heard a few people say that it has lenghtened their cycles though.


----------



## bluefish1980

Epo delayed my ovulation (and therefore my cycle) by a week! Making it a 42 day cycle :(


----------



## Wishing1010

EPO did nothing but give me bad headaches lol. Nothing works very well for me though, my body is stubborn!!! I have researched EPO when I had taken it in the past and seen many positive things about it!!!


----------



## Fezzle

The trial is for 3 cycles. If I start Clomid after I get my referral, I'll have to stop though. They're collecting our pee and information about our cycles- I guess to have samples for research purposes. If you get pregnant while you're doing the study, they give you vouchers; if not, they give you more OPKs.


----------



## Nikki1979

That's good fezzle. I am spending a fortune on my CBFM sticks for the past 12 months.


----------



## taztap

Having lots of weird twinges in ovary/uterus area sometimes almost painful... We about to have a baby shower in the office for a girl who has last two babies at 5 months she is now almost 8 months and having her baby next month, she is my inspiration for how horrible things can go and then how perfect it can be.. So happy she is getting her baby at last..


----------



## cutieq

I thought about adding the EPO this cycle. My CM sucks. Zero EWCM. Last time I took it, it made AF 3 days late so I'm nervous about doing that. I already have a pretty long cycle (32 days) but I really need some help in the CM area and I know it helps.


----------



## Tui

Hi girls, how's everyone doing?

Nothing to report here. AF should be here today sometime.


----------



## Bug222

nothing new here... cd 11.. started SMEP on CD 9- so a busy week ahead lol :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

STILL waiting for ovulation here


----------



## Tui

Happy baby dancing bug.

Oh laura you poor thing. It's obviously going to be a super duper egg this time!


----------



## laurac1988

I hope so! Although I don't usually ov until cd26, but I thought the soy might have made it a little earlier


----------



## cutieq

Last day of AF for me. I have quick cycles. Now to wait eternity for O.


----------



## Tui

Have you tried anything to bring O forward cutieq ?


----------



## slowloris

im doing fine. little crampy this am, so feel much more like shes on her way now.


----------



## Tui

AF never turned up which is unusual. If she isn't here by tomorrow lunchtime I'll go buy a frer.


----------



## slowloris

FX tui!


----------



## Nikki1979

Fingers crossed that AF stays away for another 10 months or so.


----------



## Squig34

FX Tui!

What's EPO?

Nothing much to report here; AF is well gone and I expect to o at the weekend, so the BD starts in earnest now although realistically it will be today and then Thursday (and maybe Friday morning) cos we have visitors coming tomorrow night and we're out Tues and I think Wed... Anyway, it does only take once as I well know, and Thursday/Friday will be good timing for a Fri/Sat or maybe Sun o!


----------



## bluefish1980

EPO is Evening Primrose Oil.


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Tui fx for you!!! Hope that witch stays far away!

I'm 10dpo today and absolutely nothing to report. Not a single symptom to be had. Which is odd since before af I normally cramp for several days and sore boobs start from 5-8dpo but nothing yet. Not even crabby! Well, I have to clean the house so I'll be surly after that lol. Not that I have much hope for a bfp this cycle but maybe my mc changed things around in my body. I'll know more in a few days since I normally spot dpo12.


----------



## Bug222

Cd12- and an almost pos OPK!?!? Two to three days earlier than usual. 

Fxd for you tui!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> AF never turned up which is unusual. If she isn't here by tomorrow lunchtime I'll go buy a frer.

FX Hun!!!!!!


----------



## Tui

Anything different could be good lynny. Fingers crossed.

Yay for a big fat early egg bug.

Get bd squig, never mind the visitors, lol.

No AF when I woke. Will see if she turns up today. Maybe my lp has just lengthened a bit. Temp this morning didn't give me any clues like I hoped.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Have you tried anything to bring O forward cutieq ?

No. I have 32 day cycles so it's normal. Fx for you


----------



## Lynny77

Cutie my cycles average the same. Seems endless! lol. 

Tui I just love getting your updates. Hoping to hear good news soon!

I cleaned the house today. I hate hate hate cleaning. It got to the point where I had no choice. Hubby's been laying concrete all day. I asked him to fix the door to the mud room since it wouldn't close properly and next thing you know he's torn down the mud room and rebuilding it. Beautiful day here as well so I'm sitting outside with my laptop while he's shirtless working hard. Kind of like the Madonna Express Yourself video lol. Too bad it wasn't my fertile week haha!


----------



## cutieq

Lynny, is it endless. I've gotten used to it but geeez it's so long!!

I love home projects. Sounds fun!


----------



## laurac1988

36-40 day cycles over here...


----------



## cutieq

Gah! What did we do to get punished?! Lol


----------



## laurac1988

hahaha. I'm getting so impatient waiting to ovulate at the moment. I think having has a loss makes it worse. I just want it to hurry up now :-(


----------



## Wishing1010

I have 30-50 day cycle :dohh:


----------



## Tui

Sorry you guys have such long cycles. It must be great when you aren't ttc though, lol.


----------



## cutieq

My actual AF is really light. 3-4 days and only a liner. Then I have to wait for.ever to O!


----------



## Lynny77

Haha Tui it is great when not ttc! Though my dream now is to not be ttc. I wish I could go back to being on the pill and never worry about cm and o and 2ww:)


----------



## cutieq

Lynny77 said:


> Haha Tui it is great when not ttc! Though my dream now is to not be ttc. I wish I could go back to being on the pill and never worry about cm and o and 2ww:)

I second this! I'm leaning that way. I wish I could just give it all up, have sex and let that be the end of it. Too many women get pregnant without vitamins or pineapple or laying upside down lol


----------



## laurac1988

I wish I couild get pregnant without involving a third person in our relationship. And without a cup, a needleless syringe or by just having sex
meh meh meh


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I wish I could just you know ..... be fertile unknowingly and have sex like the cool kids do!


----------



## laurac1988

that would be nice!


----------



## Tui

Lynny77 said:


> Haha Tui it is great when not ttc! Though my dream now is to not be ttc. I wish I could go back to being on the pill and never worry about cm and o and 2ww:)

I third this xxx


----------



## taztap

I wish you get could just order a baby and have it delivered less stress. I am currently 7dpo (i think) and have been having uncomfortable cramps and pains on the left side, wondering if anything will come of it.. Been feeling pretty shitty after having a friend tell me over the weekend that I caused my mc by willing it to happen cause I was paranoid all the time, needless to say wont be talking to her for a long while.. People are so rude. On the bright side its the official first day of spring and my garden is full of buds and starting to slightly warm up...


----------



## Bug222

Wouldn't it be great if we could all be those people who... Oops! I'm pregnant! 

If I ever get my rainbow u never want to hear the word 2ww again!


----------



## Lynny77

Taztap how insensitive! I wouldn't speak to her either! People are so ridiculous with the things they say!

Bugg I soo wish that was me! I'm pregnant and I hardly know what happened! Actually my first pregnancy was like that. I couldn't date it and we weren't trying. Now that I want it sooooo bad it's not so easy!


----------



## slowloris

AF has arrived! Cd1 for me, i think i must be ovulating earlier. Lp os normally about 14/15 days. And my cycles were always 31 days. Julys was 27 days and aug 29. 
i will be using opks this cycle so atleast ill have a better idea!


----------



## Wishing1010

laurac1988 said:


> I wish I couild get pregnant without involving a third person in our relationship. And without a cup, a needleless syringe or by just having sex
> meh meh meh

Ugh, I can't imagine how hard it must be to need to schedule someone to come to your house for The swimmers. :(


----------



## Tui

taztap said:


> I wish you get could just order a baby and have it delivered less stress. I am currently 7dpo (i think) and have been having uncomfortable cramps and pains on the left side, wondering if anything will come of it.. Been feeling pretty shitty after having a friend tell me over the weekend that I caused my mc by willing it to happen cause I was paranoid all the time, needless to say wont be talking to her for a long while.. People are so rude. On the bright side its the official first day of spring and my garden is full of buds and starting to slightly warm up...

What a shitty friend. Well if that's the case then I must have caused mine too! Everyone worries, it's natural.


----------



## Tui

Sorry slow :hugs:


----------



## slowloris

thanks tui, i hope you get some answers soon. x


----------



## Lynny77

Sorry for af Slow!

Tui hope things get sorted for you soon! And hope it's good news. The witch not being here is very good though!

I'm dpo11 but cramping like af- you know those dull ache cramps that aren't enough to pop an advil but just annoying. Plus had a bit of brown tinged cm. I'm 99% certain we didn't catch the egg this cycle. Eagerly awaiting next cycle!


----------



## Tui

Thank you both. Must admit I'm getting a bit fed up with limbo land.


----------



## Bug222

crap- sorry slow :( :( 

tui- i commented in your journal xx 

opks are neg today after getting even darker last night and got a small temp rise. looks like i did actually ov early! I wonder how long this cycle will be then?


----------



## cutieq

get some good BD in bug?


----------



## Bug222

the last couple of days yes.. today not so far... DH got way to drunk last night and hasn't been feeling too great all day. Lets hope he is feeling better this evening!


----------



## cutieq

Great! Good to get it in before O anyway! My hubs did the same Thursday night and I spent Friday taking care of him! Luckily AF was here. I've got about 8 or 9 days until we can start our BD marathon!


----------



## Bug222

yup- the next couple of days are more for "insurance" lol - not that the insurance bding has helped yet but im not taking any chances! 

im a little more mean.. i gave him coffee and a multivitamin and reminded him that we had to be at a 2 years old b-day party at 9am.. hahaha bad wife!!!


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I always like the insurance bd. No idea what works but best to have your bases covered!

Not bad wife at all. My hubs is a total baby when he's not feeling well.


----------



## Tui

Haha, my dh is terrible when he is ill too. He acts like he has no legs. I don't get special treatment when I'm not well. Maybe I'll get a cuddle and a cup of tea tonight. Turned out to be a crappy day.


----------



## taztap

I always used to tell my dh to man up when he got sick that manflu was unattractive, then he got pneumonia and almost died and was in icu for 5 days, i now let him moan. I still feel sick at the thought of that week..


----------



## Wishing1010

My DH wants to be waited on hand and foot when he is sick. I always do so, he's too damn cute to not baby when he's sick. :rofl:

Taz, that's so crazy! I'm glad he made it through!!!


----------



## bluefish1980

I always want to look after DH when he is sick - but he won't let me! Plus he gets super grumpy when he is ill, so its best to ive him a wide berth LOL.

Of course, when I am ill, I LOVE being waited on hand and foot! DH does it, so I dont knock it!


----------



## Lynny77

I'm the same as you Blue- I just love being taken care of when I'm sick. My dh has also perfected my grandmothers hot toddy drink recipe for when you have a cold and it's so good! The old folks always knew a shot of whiskey could cure anything:)

Tui sorry about your cruddy day. I wish I could pour you a nice cup of tea and give you a big hug.


----------



## Bug222

im an ICU nurse.. so DH doesn't get a lot of sympathy for coughs and colds... def not for hangovers! haha

yikes taz! glad he pulled through!


----------



## Squig34

Taz, what a nasty thing for your 'friend' to say. And wow about your DH - so glad he's ok! 

My DH doesn't complain when he's ill, but he just looks so pathetic and gives off this air of imminent expiry that I can't help looking after him, even though it's just a cold ;)

Slow - sorry AF arrived.

Just getting some BD in here, and hopefully tomorrow too before o at the weekend. DH is away Fri- Mon but I think we have as good a chance of catching the egg as I do on any cycle with BD today and tomorrow :)


----------



## taztap

Hows everyone doing??

I am now 10dpo i think and not many symptoms really, just really tired today for some reason, contemplating a nap in the bathrooms at the office haha. Has some cramping and twinges earlier this week but nothing now, so have no idea really. Usually have sore bb's now they are completely normal i almost hate them for being normal.. 

One more day till the weekend which i plan on sleeping through..


----------



## laurac1988

FX taztap and Squig

Still waiting to ovulate here. I hate having such long cycles


----------



## Bug222

4 dpo for me- nothing to report..


----------



## taztap

Am trying very hard to remain calm. All afternoon been having pinches and pains in the left side where I had o pains. Then remembered I had this last time I was pregnant. So went to pharmacy and found an early test says it's measures from 12.5ml. Haha could not wait to get home so peed on it in the mall bathroom. Very faint second pink line appeared within the the time limit of 15mimutes it says. Eeeeeeek feel sick and terrified at the same time . no idea how to upload a pic or even if it will show. Will try when I get home.. Fingers crossed


----------



## cutieq

Whoooo hope this is it taz. Just waiting to O and practicing my BD


----------



## Lynny77

Hopefully thar line gets nice and dark Taz!

Af for me today. Cd1. Whatever. I kind of knew we missed our mark. Going to have a cold beer this afternoon!


----------



## kwynia

Sorry lynny for cd1, enjoy your beer ;)

FX taz!


----------



## Tui

Taz how exciting. Can't wait for your next test. Post them if you can xx

Lynny, sorry love. I know you were expecting it but it's still a disappointment for a day or two. 

Laura, cutie, hope you O soon xx

Hi everyone else :wave:


----------



## cutieq

Boo AF Lynny. We'll get her next time!


----------



## Bug222

ooo so exciting taz!!!! fxd for you!!!!

4dpo- having a lot of very sharp cramping this evening- not really sure what to make of it- if anything


----------



## taztap

Attempting to upload a pic, no idea if its working
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tui

I can see a line but not if it has colour? Probably just this tablet. Keep peeing and posting. So excited for you x


----------



## taztap

Pic not that great. It does have colour. Very faint colour..


----------



## Tui

Yay. When will you test again? Lets watch them get darker.


----------



## taztap

Tried another test, this is a cheaper less sensitive brand, very faint second line showed up in 2 minutes.. This could get expensive.. I know not many people like blue tests but they are actually more common here than the pink..
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fezzle

Great line, taz- congrats and Fx!

Hi to everyone else! Just popping in quickly- we're in the new house now but won't have internet for another couple weeks. Waiting to ovulate very soon as I got a solid smiley on the CB digital this morning finally!


----------



## Bug222

i see them taz! Congratulations!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats taz!


----------



## Tui

Looks like a bfp to me. Congratulations. Let me know when you want the front page changing. Yippee!


----------



## Tui

Hi fezzle, good luck with sorting out the new house. Hope you have the energy for some bd still! Hopefully when you pop back in you will have some good news.


----------



## Lynny77

Taz I see it for sure. Not a squinter! Can't wait to see them get even stronger!

Bugg great symptoms! Hopefully you caught that egg!

Laura- have you ovulated yet? You must be so close!

Fezzle enjoy the new house! And yay to smiley faces!

Tui how are you doing?

Squig you must be still in your fertile period?

So I hadn't heard from the fertility clinic so I sent a rather curt email last night and that got me some attention. So we have an appointment this week to do blood work for the rpl testing for both my husband and I. Tui, I think it's very similiar to what you just had done. She said it would take about 2 weeks for those results and if they're clear then we'll go ahead with the hysteroscopy to fix the shape of my uterus. I'm just glad to be moving forward!


----------



## Bug222

thats great news Lynny! woohoo- finally moving forward!!


----------



## Tui

That's great lynny. We can compare results :haha:

I'm fine thanks. Bit grumpy but otherwise ticking along. Starting to go off the idea of ttc. Is that normal?


----------



## Nikki1979

congratulations taztap. Thats a clear bfp - not even a squinter.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am 3dpo today but didnt do enough this month. Hv been so tired and body aches from before ovulation.


----------



## laurac1988

Great news Lynny!
This that's perfectly normal. I go through peaks and troughs of being really excited about TTC and then not being bothered about it at all and wondering if we have to. Unfortunately for is it's full on TTC or bust... No ntnp option available 
Still no ov here


----------



## Squig34

Congrats, Taz!

Sorry AF came Lynny - but good news that you have some testing finally in the picture. Yes still in fertile period but DH is away now. Thought I would o today, but I used my last 3 OPKs on Wed, Thu and Fri (I don't usually bother, it was only cos I had them) and no positives - I was sure I would've got the positive yesterday to show o today! And we only got BD in on Wednesday in the end. So looks like I won't o until at least tomorrow. I know it's not impossible to catch, but I'm considering this cycle a bust.


----------



## Tui

Sorry squig. Maybe O will wait till he comes back. How long will he be gone?


----------



## laurac1988

You're still in with a chance Squig. FX!

+opk for me tonight... FINALLY


----------



## Tui

:happydance: Laura :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

I know right! FINALLY!


----------



## Tui

CD6 and the bd has begun with a cheeky one in the garden :haha:


----------



## Lynny77

Tui- in the garden!! lol! So funny!

Laura yay! So happy you o'd!

Nikki hopefully you got all your bases covered:)

Bugg how are you doing? Any good symptoms?

Squigg it's not impossible for sure! And those swimmers have stuck around for you in the past:) I know how annoying it is to be waiting for a fertile period only to have o happen when one of you is travelling.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks ladies - I o'd today, it hurts! DH back tomorrow.

Tui - in the garden, how adventuous! But why not? We couldn't do that here, there isn't enough privacy (read: none), but once on holiday in a villa we went out on to the balcony (it was private!) - it's good to have different experiences! ;)

yay for the +OPK at last Laura!


----------



## Bug222

yay Laura!!! finally!

haha Tui! hope your garden is private! :) 

Squig- can you jump on him when he gets home ? lol

No real symptoms for me... usually by this point I am symptom spotting like crazy... maybe i am just tired of the whole game. Temp did take a dip yesterday then came back up today- so who knows... 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## cutieq

FX Bug! I wouldn't get too caught up in symptoms or the lack thereof. We know how that can go. Your temps look nice!


----------



## Tui

Yay for O squig, hope dh gets back in time. Why don't you meet him at the door in just a ribbon :thumbup:


----------



## Tui

Here's hoping bug.

My temps are higher than usual at this time of cycle. Anyone know if that means anything?


----------



## Tui

Oh and yes the garden is very private, lol. Especially the pool area which has high fences. 

I did nearly get caught last summer whilst sunbathing. One of those really big tractors went past my pool fence and he was high enough to see in. Luckily he had his eyes forward !


----------



## Nikki1979

Laura - yay for ovulation. Are you getting your donation anytime soon? I hope you catch the egg this month.


----------



## taztap

Hi Ladies,

Seems like everyone has been busy, yay for positive opks and sneaky garden bd.. 

I spent Saturday (12dpo i think) peeing on sticks and staring at them and staring all day, eventually pulled myself together and am not testing again till after af is missed, I think its due today but not 100% sure.. Now have 6 positive tests SIX and still dont really believe it, my boobs are normal not even a twinge of pain with chemical and blighted ovum pregnancies i had super sore boobs so this is making me a bit disbelieving, only other symptom I would say I have is being extra tired and coffee making me nauseas..
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tui

Those lines are great taz. Maybe different symptoms are a good thing. Definitely your little sticky baby. Shall I change the front page?


----------



## taztap

Thanks Tui, shew changing the front page seems like it makes it so real. I am nervous and calm at the same time. 

Was thinking i upped my folic acid and vitamin b this cycle dunno if that helped it along. Read that vitamin B is really good for ttc.. So i take a vit B supplement that has folic acid in it and a separate 5mg folic acid.. Once the vit B supplement is finished I will get the usual preg vitamins.. Gonna tell DH tonight....:happydance:


----------



## Tui

Can't wait to hear dh's reaction. Hope my increase in folic acid has good consequences for me too, lol. Congratulations honey, so pleased for you.


----------



## Wishing1010

taztap said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Seems like everyone has been busy, yay for positive opks and sneaky garden bd..
> 
> I spent Saturday (12dpo i think) peeing on sticks and staring at them and staring all day, eventually pulled myself together and am not testing again till after af is missed, I think its due today but not 100% sure.. Now have 6 positive tests SIX and still dont really believe it, my boobs are normal not even a twinge of pain with chemical and blighted ovum pregnancies i had super sore boobs so this is making me a bit disbelieving, only other symptom I would say I have is being extra tired and coffee making me nauseas..

Looks great, Hun!!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies I hope you are all well.

Congratulations taztap!

I have been to see the the consultant today, she did an examination took lots of bloods and looked at my scan results thinks I may have a polyp so wants a better look. Got to have a hysteroscopy. X


----------



## Tui

Glad things are moving for you sporty. Looks like a few of us having tests done at the same time. I don't know much about polyps. What effect would one have?


----------



## cutieq

Congrats taz! Let's get this page updated so it can send out some good vibes! 6 tests...it's real


----------



## Tui

Already changed :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Love it!


----------



## Bug222

How did he react Taz???


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes, awaiting the reaction!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Taz yay! Can't wait to hear the reaction!

Sport I'm having a hysteroscopy done as well! Not sure when yet. Just waiting for blood results then it'll be scheduled. We can hold each others hands lol.


----------



## Tui

I'm getting nervous about my blood tests already. They said to ring friday as most would be in by then. I think the karyotype ones take longer though. Not sure if I'll be relieved or not if it all comes back fine. Got a funny feeling that I have a clotting issue.


----------



## cutieq

Hoping for good results for you Tui! 

Can't wait to hear the reaction taz


----------



## cutieq

And to all the ladies awaiting tests and results!

My worry for the month is that the epo may prolong my o and we will grow tired of bd.


----------



## Tui

Think we will try and stick to eod till I see a positive opk this month. Got a bit much last couple of times. Hope the opks get here in time though! I hope O isn't delayed too cutie. A couple of days won't hurt, but don't want it dragging on.


----------



## cutieq

Agreed! A day or two is fine but nothing crazy. Ya hear me ovaries?! 

As for bd - I decided tonight would go every other day until solid smiley and then every day after that. Similar plan!


----------



## Tui

Hope it works. We always start off with that plan, then dh gets carried away. Who am I to refuse if he is happy!


----------



## cutieq

Two questions to pose tonight...

1 - thoughts on orgasm to get the spermies in there? I don't always have an orgasm especially if I'm tired. Think it matters to get them up there? I've read mixed reviews.

2- thoughts on elevated pelvis after sex? I thought about a pillow under my pelvis to keep me elevated plus I actually enjoy that angle


----------



## Tui

Definitely don't need to orgasm to get them up there. I just carefully turn on my side and stay still for a while. Works for me.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Hope it works. We always start off with that plan, then dh gets carried away. Who am I to refuse if he is happy!

Yea this is the bare minimum plan. If either of us wants more, we go for it!


----------



## Tui

I find it funny how we think about sex all the time now. Even record it on FF. I remember a point last year when we realised we hadn't done it for 3 months! Both working long hours, stressed, too tired .....etc etc just kinda forgot about it, lol. Now I get antsy if it's been a few days, fertile period or not.


----------



## cutieq

Absolutely same here! I just spent about 15 minutes looking at this months bd calendar and comparing it to last months lol. Ff helps even when not in the fertile window because I can easily say oh crap! It's been 3 days. Oops sorry. I told hubs I missed him and he goes "it was just the other day" and I pull up my app to verify lol.


----------



## Bug222

Orgasm yes. 

I don't always do the elevated hips. 

I just posted a pic on the POAS thread- would appreciate some thoughts!!!


----------



## Tui

OMG I'm sooo getting one of these......
 



Attached Files:







323758716.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sportysgirl

Tui said:


> Glad things are moving for you sporty. Looks like a few of us having tests done at the same time. I don't know much about polyps. What effect would one have?

I don't know much either but depending on their position it can interfere with implantation. 

When do you get your test results?


----------



## sportysgirl

Bug222 said:


> Orgasm yes.
> 
> I don't always do the elevated hips.
> 
> I just posted a pic on the POAS thread- would appreciate some thoughts!!!

Did the test dry like that? It looks like the dye running through to me?


----------



## Tui

sportysgirl said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Glad things are moving for you sporty. Looks like a few of us having tests done at the same time. I don't know much about polyps. What effect would one have?
> 
> I don't know much either but depending on their position it can interfere with implantation.
> 
> When do you get your test results?Click to expand...

I'm going to ring friday I think as everything but the karyotype test should be done. They said they would ring me if anything abnormal showed up before then. Getting nervous about it all to be honest.


----------



## Tui

When are you getting yours sporty?


----------



## sportysgirl

It's hard not to worry isn't it? They said they would ring me about my test results if anything was abnormal. So wait And see. I will get a letter in the post about my appointment should be before six weeks. It's seems a long time to not be able to ttc.


----------



## Tui

Has your doc said to wait or are you just not ready? Mine said I can keep trying. I'm on 5mg of folic acid and baby aspirin though just in case. If I have clotting issues we should know before I ovulate so can fix that I hope. I'll get an appointment with the specialist quicker if I do get pregnant funnily enough.


----------



## sportysgirl

Tui said:


> Has your doc said to wait or are you just not ready? Mine said I can keep trying. I'm on 5mg of folic acid and baby aspirin though just in case. If I have clotting issues we should know before I ovulate so can fix that I hope. I'll get an appointment with the specialist quicker if I do get pregnant funnily enough.

I asked and she said best to stop until after my hospital admission. Hubby is away at the moment. Feel crap about not trying but not much choice. Glad your on a higher dose of folic acid ans aspirin lets hope this is your month. X x


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> OMG I'm sooo getting one of these......

Aww!!!!! So cute!!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Orgasms don't make any difference. I didn't have one the month I conceived. I think they're one of those things that don't hinder, but don't necessarily help either


----------



## taztap

I agree with Laura I dont think having an orgasm makes much difference, if you think statistically how many woman never have them then the worlds birth rate should be much lower haha..

DH is excited, lol he was all are you sure? Then i showed him the 7 (yes there are now 7) postitive tests.. Now he is convinced.. :happydance:

Trying to decide when to make a doctor appointment, I think I might just wait till next week to do that. Have our annual work function this Friday trying to figure out how I am going to avoid drinking cause everyone will pick up on it straight away, especially cause I am part of a wine club with some girls in the office and have already contributed to Fridays wine, any ideas?

Tui, thanks for changing front page....


----------



## cutieq

Thanks just curious! I wasn't putting much weight on that. 

Taz, glad he's excited! I've always gone with a medication, diet or "I had too much last night" excuse. Happy for you!


----------



## Bug222

Well it was just a crappy test. Stupid of me to have thought I might have a chance.


----------



## taztap

Dont give up hope yet, its still early days..


----------



## cutieq

Hang in there bug!


----------



## Tui

Any new tests bug?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Bug222

no- took a frer this morning that was stark white so haven't bothered testing again- if AF isn't here in a couple of days I will test again.


----------



## Tui

I hate it when tests get your hopes up. It really got to me last month. Lets hope the witch doesn't show for you.


----------



## Bug222

yeah its been a bad day, I know i should have never gotten my hopes up with that test but i did. Cried a lot today... just had some chocolate. Im pretty used to bfn's but this one hit me a lot harder.

doesn't help that I am super nauseated today- couldn't stomach lunch and barely had any dinner. Too bad its not for a good reason lol.


----------



## Tui

Probably stress and worry making you feel nauseous. Sorry you have had a crap day.

It's well and truly spring here now. We have baby lambs over our fence, new ones arriving by the day. I wake up to the sound of bleating. Also have sparrows nesting in our eaves. Seems like everything is having babies around me, lol. My turn next please.


----------



## cutieq

sorry bug. especially about the nausea.

stiiill waiting to O, but pretty chill about it for now. Didn't even bother with an OPK today. I feel confident that we will BD every other day. I met up with some old family members today and after learning that my husband and I are approaching our 4th anniversary, I had to answer the old "what are you guys waiting on to have babies" really hate that, but I know they meant no harm


----------



## Tui

Bit personal those questions. I would never/have never asked someone that! New people at work have asked if I have children. I just say no and change the subject. Don't want to encourage the next question of "why not" etc. I don't want to lie to people but don't want to say we are trying either. Especially at work where I'm technically still on my 3 month trial. Don't want to loose my job because they don't want someone getting pregnant.


----------



## cutieq

Yea. It was family. I completely get it. Honestly until I started and struggled with ttc, I asked people the same type of questions.


----------



## bluefish1980

I get that with kids at school. I work at a High school and they all know I got married in April, so it's 'are you gonna have kids now?' 

I know they mean well and just say 'maybe' but my heartbreaks every time.


----------



## Tui

Like cutie says, you don't really understand the implications till you have been through it. I love kids honesty though. Bet they make you smile.


----------



## Nikki1979

The day after DH and I got married, one of his nephews ( who was 5 at that time) said , " Now you will get a baby in your tummy". I think with younger kids, they think that marriage means kids or once when you get married, a baby magically appears in your tummy.


----------



## Tui

Maybe I need to get married then, lol.


----------



## taztap

The only person who asks me when are you having kids is my dad and I know its cause he really wants to be a grandpa, I think he took my miscarriage the worse. The problem I have is people saying when are you two getting married I am no longer polite with that one, I just ask them what business of yours is our private life..

On a side note spring is killing me with hayfever and I cant seem to take anything for it, all I do is sneeze haha.. Cant wait for the rains to arrive..


----------



## Tui

We may get married if I manage to get pregnant. Just to make things easier legally. We have been together so long we are married in every way but the paperwork. Family aren't the slightest bit bothered. Trouble is I want to keep my name, but I think dh might be offended. Happy to give baby his name though.

Sorry you are suffering taz.


----------



## cutieq

We had people ask is on our wedding day as well. I think don't know what else to say! 

My gut told me to see if I had any opks laying around and I found 3 digis left from last cycle! I was concerned the test might not work because it tells you you can't use the applicator again but it worked just fine. No smiley this am. I got my first smiley on cd14 last cycle so I'm pretty sure epo delayed me but as long as it's a few days and not weeks I'm ok. Cm was watery and obviously different from the creamy yesterday so I will take that as a sign that O is coming soon. Feeling great about bd but thus far and think we started a little too early but we've gotta just keep it up!


----------



## Lynny77

I'm the opposite. We've been married 10 years this month and people have long since given up asking if we're ever having kids. Most people at work know that we're trying but since it's been a while people have stopped asking about that. I'm pretty open though and don't mind talking about my losses. 

Tui- the name change is a hard one for me. I've actually just started the process. Only reason I'm doing it is because we can renew our passport for 10 years now and I figured it'd be easier if we do get pregnant to have the same last name as my child. No one at work can believe I've actually done it lol since I've held out so long. It's such a pain in the ass though all the paperwork and such. 

Cutie hopefully you get to have a great bd schedule and can go into the 2ww feeling good! And hopefully you O soon!

Bugg it's such a rollercoaster ride the last bit of the 2ww! I'm so hoping this is your month! You're still early!

Laura yay for O and the 2ww! 

Taz my hubby is having bad allergies too. This year has been pretty bad for it for whatever reason.

This morning my hubby and I went to the fertility clinic for the blood work for the RPL testing. Though there's a few more tests that I'll have to go to another lab for today. The nurse mentioned that may not be covered so hopefully it won't cost too much! Other than that cd7. CBFM not asking for a stick yet so just trucking along and waiting.


----------



## cutieq

Lynny, glad you're getting some tests and hopefully some answers and here's hoping it's not too pricey!

I changed my name immediately. It was too confusing to me and easier to just switch it all at once. I was picking up prescriptions and such not knowing my last name. Paperwork was a pain.


----------



## sportysgirl

I switched my name too, but it takes time to do it all. Love being Mrs S! X


----------



## Tui

Most of my tests are back and all normal. I'm trying to decide if that's good or not. What do you girls think?


----------



## Wishing1010

I changed my name ASAP! I dropped my birth middle name and I now use my maiden as my middle, and my husband and I share the same last :) Keeping the maiden as the middle name has made it easier for people to recognize who I am on Facebook and for business purposes. Just a thought!

Well, tui, I sure hope you get your sticky BFP ASAP!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad yor tests are normal Tui. It's hard in one way you want to be well and healthy but in another you want something to be wrong to explain the losses. X


----------



## kwynia

I think it's great tui, you should always be happy for good health test results! I know it doesn't provide answers but it does rule some things out. Did your doctor offer any explanation for getting a positive hpt so early and then negatives?


----------



## Bug222

i would be happy too- though I can understand wanting something to be obvious and fixable 

it took me a few months to change me name... mostly cause it was a lot of paperwork and I was lazy! lol

temp drop this am for me :(


----------



## cutieq

Sorry bug! How many dpo?


----------



## Bug222

11 dpo- AF is due today


----------



## cutieq

Hmph! Sorry bug


----------



## Lynny77

Hugs to you Bugg. Though you never know. As long as the witch stays away you have a chance!


----------



## Tui

Should be grateful about the tests I know. Just kinda wanted there to be something obvious wrong that I could fix and bamm bfp. Told dh that and he thought I was daft. Guess we have just been unlucky then. Still got karyotype tests to go. Hope those ones are ok as we can't fix genetics!

Sorry bugg, hope she doesn't turn up.


----------



## confuzion

Hey ladies :wave:. I know most if not all of you already :)

I probably won't be around for a little bit but I'll be back to join in on the chatter soon enough.

You can put me down for WTT tui (thanks again for inviting me!)


----------



## Tui

Welcome confuzion. Sorry you missed the invite first time round. Hope things go well for you the next few months. Are you sure it was molar then? I popped in your journal a few days back and saw that your doc wasn't sure.


----------



## kwynia

Hi confuzion!

Hope AF stays away Bug!

AFM 8 dpo and lots of cramping with lower back ache.


----------



## Tui

Hope that's a good sign for you kwynia. Are you testing early or waiting till af is late this cycle.?


----------



## Tui

My CB Digi Weeks are here. Woohoo. All 6 of them, haha. Got them cheap off amazon as sooo expensive here. Hope I get to use one this month.


----------



## kwynia

I'm going to try to wait, but I do have some ics so sometimes I don't even know I'm going to test until I walk into the bathroom and hear them calling me....


----------



## Tui

I know what you mean. So hard to resist!


----------



## Bug222

Mean old witch is here :(


----------



## kwynia

Sorry bug :(


----------



## cutieq

:( stupor ol heffer. Sorry bug


----------



## Tui

Sorry honey.


----------



## Nikki1979

So sorry bug.


----------



## Nikki1979

I went to my GP today and she has requested day 3 LH/FSH tests as well as AMH and a blood test to check if I might have PCOS. I am also getting an ultrasound done to check my ovaries and uterus. 

If all fails, I am ready for IVF in june/july next year as medicare refunds 80% of the cost. I will have to pay roughly 1000-1500 per cycle.


----------



## Tui

Good you are getting some tests. Bet you have your little sticky before ivf though. 

If anyone is particularly curious and wants to compare levels just pm me.


----------



## cutieq

Fingers crossed for great test results!


----------



## Tui

Nice temp jump this morning cutieq. Mine has gone down so must be O today.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Nice temp jump this morning cutieq. Mine has gone down so must be O today.

whoo our charts are pretty similar, so hopefully you get your spike tomorrow :thumbup:

I had to Google to see if this spike was normal. I'm new to temps and it just seems so freaking high, but it's only .9. I'm excited to be in the TWW hopefully. I'm ready to relax!


----------



## Tui

Yea the spike is fine. Sometimes they go up in stages and sometimes they jump clear. 

I better be ovulating today. We got a bit carried away yesterday and now a bit sore! It was raining so not much else to do, lol.


----------



## kwynia

Catch those eggies girls!


----------



## Lynny77

Sorry Bug:(

Nikki hope you catch that egg before then! 

I'm working with a girl who's 6 months pregnant and it's literally all she talks about. Everything comes back to her and her pregnancy. She knows I lost cause I'm open and she even apologized for talking about it so much.then we went for dinner tonight and it was all giving birth it made my head spin. I had to be rude and leave mid sentence. I think the worst are women who have no trouble getting pregnant and have the -oh you need to relax opinion. And they have no idea how hard it is to go through a loss. And you'd think they'd understand but they don't. It makes me not want to be so open about my losses. So that's my rant. At least after tomorrow I won't see her again!


----------



## cutieq

I've been there Lynny! I don't think people mean any harm by it but they're not quite self aware enough to realize how much they're talking about it and how it can make others feel. Thanks to bnb, I have definitely stopped talking about my losses as much. Sorry you had to endure that! I have two pregnant girls at work and it's an all day everyday conversation!! Hopefully one day we can be those annoying pregnant ladies people talk about. Kidding - kinda :)


----------



## Lynny77

Ah Cutie I knew you'd understand! She means well and I get that she's so excited it's just too much! So glad you responded it makes me feel better that I'm not alone in how I feel. So glad I have you girls!!


----------



## cutieq

On the opposing side, I had a friend pull back from me because she was pregnant and felt like talking to me would hurt me too much.


----------



## Nikki1979

I agree..sometimes people can be insensitive. When I was pregnant with my DS, my SIL was pregnant too. Unfortunately she had a miscarriage and after her miscarriage, I never ever talked about my pregnancy. Didn't even show her my ultrasound pictures and she never even asked me how it was progressing (and she was someone I saw maybe 2-3 times per week). She fell pregnant again maybe 10 weeks before my DS was born but she didn't tell anyone. She chose to announce her pregnancy the day I had DS. When everyone was in the hospital to visit me she took out her ultrasound pics and started showing it. I was so angry as she always made it about her. I didn't celebrate my pregnancy infront of her, atleast don't steal my thunder on the day my son was born.


----------



## Tui

Oh girls, some women are just thoughtless and self centred aren't they. I'm always so careful not to upset anyone, whatever the subject. Sometimes therefore I don't say much! I am guessing they just don't realise what they are doing. No one knows what it's like to loose a baby till they have been there. Glad we have each other. Love you girls xx


----------



## Nikki1979

The stupid witch got me today :(


----------



## Tui

Sorry nikki :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Arg. Sorry nikki!


----------



## kwynia

Sorry Nikki :(


----------



## Lynny77

Sorry Nicki:(

So glad to have you girls who get it!


----------



## taztap

Sorry Nikki.


----------



## cutieq

I hate this initial part of the wait...I know an egg was released and I know there's sperm in there but I have to sit here and hope they play nice and unite.


----------



## Tui

My egg refuses to pop this month!


----------



## Lynny77

Cutie that's my favorite part of the cycle! The stress of o and bd'ing and getting your timing right and there's still hope! I'm a mess the second half of the 2ww.

Tui you're egg is getting ready and making sure it's perfect before it releases!


----------



## cutieq

I'm the exact opposite. During the 2nd half I think I can pretty much feel or not feel things so I have some idea. With my 2 BFPs, I had undeniable sore boobs, so right or wrong, I just watch for those during the TWW and now that I temp the TWW has gotten much better!

I wish we had a little indicator like the seatbelt light that tells us if the sperm and egg connected.


----------



## Lynny77

Oh I know! It's 2014 how have they not developed that yet! 

cd11 today but got a good bd in. He's leaving for training tomorrow morning until friday so I'm glad I got some insurance sperm lol just in case I drop an egg early this cycle.


----------



## taztap

I have some red spotting this afternoon and for the first time i am nervous.. Did a test on saturday and the test line was way darker than the control line so kinda figured it was ok.. sigh,,, I went for a cycle yesterday I wonder if that has anything to do with it.. Called my docs rooms and both docs are in theatre for the afternoon but nurse says i must come in first thing in the morning. pah. like i am gonna get any sleep now...


----------



## cutieq

taztap said:


> I have some red spotting this afternoon and for the first time i am nervous.. Did a test on saturday and the test line was way darker than the control line so kinda figured it was ok.. sigh,,, I went for a cycle yesterday I wonder if that has anything to do with it.. Called my docs rooms and both docs are in theatre for the afternoon but nurse says i must come in first thing in the morning. pah. like i am gonna get any sleep now...

I know that's so scary taz. The docs kill me when they expect us to wait but their lack of urgency probably means everything is a-ok.


----------



## Lynny77

Thinking of you taz! Hopefully it was just from the cycle. So many women spot in early pregnancy. Keep us updated. Big hugs to you. So stressful going through it!


----------



## cutieq

It's so so hard not to stress over temps lol. I thought I would be more relaxed and now I'm analyzing everything when I clearly know it doesn't mean anything especially right now!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all ok taz x


----------



## taztap

Just got 3+ on a digital.. Seeing doc first thing in morning so should have a scan and have an idea if there is even anything in there.. No blood since little spot about 3 hours ago..


----------



## cutieq

taztap said:


> Just got 3+ on a digital.. Seeing doc first thing in morning so should have a scan and have an idea if there is even anything in there.. No blood since little spot about 3 hours ago..

Yay for the digital! Spotting is normal. Glad you have an appointment in the morning.


----------



## Nikki1979

Taz - its great that the digi is showing 3+. The spotting could be from cycling or an irritated cervix. Spotting is very common in the first trimester but its always good to get it checked out. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Wishing1010

taztap said:


> Just got 3+ on a digital.. Seeing doc first thing in morning so should have a scan and have an idea if there is even anything in there.. No blood since little spot about 3 hours ago..

:hugs: I hope it's nothing serious and just the bean burrowing in deeper!


----------



## Tui

Hope everything is ok taz. Let us know how it goes at the docs.

How is everyone doing? 

I'm wishing the day away so I can wake up and see if my temp means I've finally ovulated!


----------



## cutieq

I'm in a pissy mood. I need this to happen for me :( this month would be perfect to tell DH but heck every month has been perfect in some form. I'm just starting to think it's not possible.


----------



## Tui

Funny how many different emotions we go through within a cycle, and it's nothing to do with the hormones either! 

I had a dream I was pregnant with a baby girl last night. I could feel her moving around in my tummy and sticking her legs out so far I could see little toes poking out my belly. Weird dream.

Hope you feel better soon cutieq :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

cutieq said:


> I'm in a pissy mood. I need this to happen for me :( this month would be perfect to tell DH but heck every month has been perfect in some form. I'm just starting to think it's not possible.

im feeling the same. had a serious talk with DH today about how it may never happen. 

I hope everything is ok Taz- like the others have said spotting is very common. xxx


----------



## Tui

I told DH that the doctor has started the ball rolling with a specialist but it may take some time. I said he may need to do a SA at some point. I thought he would be up for it as he has often said how he would like to look at them under a microscope, just out of interest. Oh no, he kicked off then about what for, and how far do we take this etc. etc. I thought we were just going to see how it goes and if it happens it happens, he says. So girls it looks like if I don't conceive soon it's all over. Once I hit 40 I won't be able to do anything like ivf through the public system, so that's that! I don't have time for him to change his mind. I may have to step away from this soon.


----------



## bluefish1980

Oh Tui, I'm so sorry he reacted like that. He may have just been shocked and will come around quickly. Don't give up hope just yet.

Men are funny creatures. He is probably just worried (irrationally) that they will find something wrong.


----------



## taztap

Dont give up hope Tui it will happen. :hugs: I have a friend who at 46 discovered herself pregnant after having tried everything possible in her 30s and had long given up.. 

Had a scan this morning, wee little sac shows Doc says its too early to see anything else, he showed me there is no blood showing anywhere which is good. Says yesterdays drop of blood could be cause by a thousand things and not to worry about it. Also showed me the corpus lutium cyst and I did ovulate from the left, which is where I had pains from. And never even got a positive opk.. EDD 20 May 2015.... Next scan in 3 weeks...


fx for all of you...


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> I told DH that the doctor has started the ball rolling with a specialist but it may take some time. I said he may need to do a SA at some point. I thought he would be up for it as he has often said how he would like to look at them under a microscope, just out of interest. Oh no, he kicked off then about what for, and how far do we take this etc. etc. I thought we were just going to see how it goes and if it happens it happens, he says. So girls it looks like if I don't conceive soon it's all over. Once I hit 40 I won't be able to do anything like ivf through the public system, so that's that! I don't have time for him to change his mind. I may have to step away from this soon.

That's my DH as well!!!! Omg such a frustrating situation. I feel you 100%.


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> I'm in a pissy mood. I need this to happen for me :( this month would be perfect to tell DH but heck every month has been perfect in some form. I'm just starting to think it's not possible.

:( I'm sorry Hun. Many :hugs: that you get your BFP and do not have to worry about this any longer!


----------



## Lynny77

Ah ladies this ttc business can be so mentally tough! It really sucks! So much of it is out of our control. 

Tui, I think it was the initial shock for your hubby. I bet he'll come around. You got pregnant so quickly the first time around and you'll get pregnant again. 

Cutie and Bugg it's so hopeless sometimes but it'll happen! 

Taz so glad everything's looking good! What a relief! 

Wishing how are you doing? Hopefully your dh will come around as well!

Looks like it'll be a long cycle for me. Cd13 and low fertility on the monitor. I'm fine with that! Hubby away until friday then we are in Maui for 2 weeks of uninterrupted bd lol! Just knowing I'll be with him when that egg drops is comforting. Provided it doesn't go before Friday.


----------



## cutieq

Tui, I'm with the other ladies. Probably just the initial shock. It took my hubs forever to come around to simple things like temps and OPKs. He still thinks I'm a little cray but he knows it's what we have to do. 

Thanks for the support ladies, my spirits are up. I'm actually wishing I could be a little more hopeful but I'm afraid of getting my hopes up. We BD'd perfectly and my docs says everything is normal so I'm like if I don't get pregnant, I really don't get it :( I've had 2 chemicals, so I don't think DH is the problem. 

Taz, so glad things went well!! I was thinking about you this morning. 

Lynny, that sounds perfect. I know so many people that conceived while away on vacation.


----------



## Tui

Taz, such good news. What a relief. Nice you got to see your little tiny bean. 

Lynny I'm jealous! 2 weeks of holiday goodness. How lovely. Don't take any pee sticks with you, lol.

Cutieq hang in there. Like you said, there is nothing wrong, so it's just a matter of time. 

Thanks for the messages of support girls. Not sure what to do about the whole situation really. Fingers crossed for this month I guess.


----------



## sportysgirl

Tui, men are funny I hope he comes round but I am hoping more that you get your sticky bean before!

Cutie and bug, it's a hard journey I hope you are both doing ok.

Taz so glad all is ok, bet you can't wait for your next scan.

Lynne I hope you have an amazing holiday ans lots of romantic time! :winkwink:


----------



## Wishing1010

taztap said:


> Dont give up hope Tui it will happen. :hugs: I have a friend who at 46 discovered herself pregnant after having tried everything possible in her 30s and had long given up..
> 
> Had a scan this morning, wee little sac shows Doc says its too early to see anything else, he showed me there is no blood showing anywhere which is good. Says yesterdays drop of blood could be cause by a thousand things and not to worry about it. Also showed me the corpus lutium cyst and I did ovulate from the left, which is where I had pains from. And never even got a positive opk.. EDD 20 May 2015.... Next scan in 3 weeks...
> 
> 
> fx for all of you...

Thank goodness!!!!!


----------



## Tui

Any news anyone? Bit quiet round here!

My tww is going slow as usual. No urge to poas yet, but then it really would be ridiculous at 3dpo. I have a progesterone test scheduled for 7dpo, which I think is Tuesday. Very curious to see the results for that one. 

DH is like a bear with a sore head lately. Right grump. Maybe home made pizza will cheer him up tonight, lol.


----------



## kwynia

I'm still waiting for proper flow to kick in, heavier spotting today but still just spotting. Thinking about EPO to see if it might delay O a few days until DH gets back. I dont think it will hurt since I'm already figuring it will be a lost cycle anyway.


----------



## cutieq

Slowly waiting for the TWW to pass. Next week this time I will be testing. Waiting on news for my DH on a job and doing everything in my power to deny anything that resembles a symtpom. I won't get my hopes up again until I see a test.


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> Any news anyone? Bit quiet round here!
> 
> My tww is going slow as usual. No urge to poas yet, but then it really would be ridiculous at 3dpo. I have a progesterone test scheduled for 7dpo, which I think is Tuesday. Very curious to see the results for that one.
> 
> DH is like a bear with a sore head lately. Right grump. Maybe home made pizza will cheer him up tonight, lol.

I hope you have great results followed by a BFP! I hope DH feels better soon, men can be the worst when they feel ill! :)


----------



## Tui

Hang in there cutieq, not long now.

Sorry AF is playing hide and seek Kwynia. Worth giving EPO a go though if DH won't be there.


----------



## Bug222

nothing going on here. cd5.. af is gone. now just waiting for ov


----------



## kwynia

I will have to update my journal as well, but i think i can officially count today as CD 1. Back to the beginning!


----------



## Bug222

sorry kwynia xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry kwynia.

Tui- I hope your DH comes around with the SA!

Taz- glad all is ok!


----------



## Wishing1010

kwynia said:


> I will have to update my journal as well, but i think i can officially count today as CD 1. Back to the beginning!

I'm so sorry, Hun. :( many :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

In the words of you, onward and upward kwynia!


----------



## kwynia

Thanks ladies! You're the best :)


----------



## cutieq

I'm on a girls trip for the next 3 days so hopefully so time away from TTC!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> I'm on a girls trip for the next 3 days so hopefully so time away from TTC!

Enjoy your trip, love!!! Hope you have an amazing weekend :)


----------



## Bug222

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Sorry Kwynia!

Cutie have fun on your girls trip! That'll make the next few days sail by!

I'm still waiting to O. cd15 today. Hopefully soon! DH comes home today- yay!

With the temperature dropping I've been drinking a ton of flavored tea- like 4-5 cups a day and I've noticed an increase in cm. I think it's because I'm more hydrated but I thought I'd share that!


----------



## Tui

Haha lynny, thanks for sharing. Glad DH has come back in time.

Kwynia, sorry AF got you. Next month for sure. BFPs all round.

Cutieq, I'm jealous of you trip. Can I come please, lol.


----------



## cutieq

Meh. At the moment it's filled with girls who got too drunk and me with horrible gas and bloating :( sounds like a blast right??


----------



## kwynia

I know there's a fart joke somewhere in there cutie, bad gas and "sounds like a blast"


----------



## cutieq

kwynia said:


> I know there's a fart joke somewhere in there cutie, bad gas and "sounds like a blast"

Hilarious! I hadn't thought about that. Unfortunately the gas won't come out! It's so freaking painful :( I've been hurting on and off for 8 hours.


----------



## Tui

I get like that with my ibs sometimes. I find a hot bath and/or lying down for a bit helps get rid of it. Something about being horizontal helps disperse trapped air. Worth a try if you have time.


----------



## Squig34

So far behind! Slowly trying to get caught up.

Kwynia - sorry AF came.

Tui - :hugs: I hope your DH does come around quickly.

Lynny - good luck this cycle, your hol sounds fab!

Taz - glad all is well. Hope the time til your next scan flies in!

Cutie - FX for a BFP when you test!

Just waiting for AF in the next couple of days. No surprise really as we didn't get much BD in but we've now booked a trip for our 5th anniversary in April so I'm not too disappointed this time (next month will be a different story!). I also got my NK results back and they were normal, and my womb lining was developing normally. So I'm none the wiser atm but I've got a telephone consultation with the consultant on Tuesday evening to discuss the results and outline the treatment plan so hopefully things will be clearer then.


----------



## Tui

Ok I have a confession to make......... I poas at 6dpo. I know, I know, ridiculous ehh. Just had an urge. At least I know these ICs don't give evaps, lol.


----------



## taztap

I have a good feeling about this for you this month Tui...

I feel totally different to the blighted ovum pregnancy, am absolutely exhausted ALL THE TIME. its terrible i need a nap after a nap... Boobs are just starting to get sore.. 

Told my sister this weekend she is super excited, need her to help me come up with a cool way to tell the grandparents. We live 600km from our families so my sister is gonna help by delivering something from "baby" to announce it, just have no idea what or how, I am not very creative, any ideas ladies?


----------



## Tui

Will have a think, but these are cute.
 



Attached Files:







images-5.jpeg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 2









2014-09-22-19-35-29--1439075506.jpeg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tui

taztap said:


> I have a good feeling about this for you this month Tui...
> 
> I feel totally different to the blighted ovum pregnancy, am absolutely exhausted ALL THE TIME. its terrible i need a nap after a nap... Boobs are just starting to get sore..
> 
> Told my sister this weekend she is super excited, need her to help me come up with a cool way to tell the grandparents. We live 600km from our families so my sister is gonna help by delivering something from "baby" to announce it, just have no idea what or how, I am not very creative, any ideas ladies?

Thanks honey, I hope you are right :hugs:

Glad things are going well for you. Take all the naps you can, lol. Any sickness yet?


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> Will have a think, but these are cute.

Aww that's so cute! Very good ideas :)


----------



## taztap

I love the idea of mugs, might look into that..

I have been getting nausea on and off, today was pretty bad makes me a bit nervous if I feel like this at 6 weeks what is too come. I wish i could nap during the week but I don't think my boss would be too impressed lol.. It is a public holiday on Wednesday though and i plan on sleeping all day.


----------



## Tui

I like the calender blocks. They can turn the numbers each week and count down with you.


----------



## Lynny77

Squigg so good to see you! I'll be eager to hear how the telephone consult goes!

Taz do glad to hear things are going well for you and you're feeling different from the blight ovum pregnancy! Gives me hope!

Tui lol at your poas early! Everything is crossed for you this month!

Cutie I hope this is your week!!! 

So we are in Maui now! But as for ttc I've lost track of 0. I didn't think about how the CBFM has a 6 hour window to pee on a stick and I'm so far awat from our time zone I miss that window. I did an opk yesterday and the lh line was barely there. Today is cd20 so if I've ovulated yet I've no idea! But we are definitely getting bd in yeah yeah!!! Only cruddy thing is ill have no idea when af is due but whatevs. This is a relaxed cycle with bd every day. I'll just need all of your help in 2 weeks when I start to go mental:) ok off to bd some more haha!


----------



## Squig34

Glad you're having so much fun Lynny ;)

Tui - FX, your chart looks good! And good to know your ICs don't have evaps so when lines start appearing, you know they're real!


----------



## Bug222

glad you are having a good time lynny!


----------



## Tui

Wasn't expecting to hear from you lynny. Enjoy your holiday. We will be expecting pee sticks on your return, lol.


----------



## sportysgirl

Have a fun tine away Lynne! 
Tui when are you poas again? 
I am still waiting for my appointment hate not trying. 
How is everyone else? X


----------



## cutieq

Thanks Lynny. Maui?! How did you not put me in your suitcase??


----------



## Tui

At least it's spring here now and quite warm. Actually got an hour sunbathing recently so I'm not toooo jealous, lol.

Sporty, sorry you are having to wait. When is your appointment?

I'll test this afternoon and post but only 8dpo so not expecting to see anything.


----------



## cutieq

I may test again this evening. 11dpo so I think I can hold off being disappointed if it's bfn.


----------



## Tui

See you in a few hours then cutie, it's a poas date!


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> See you in a few hours then cutie, it's a poas date!

You bring the sticks, I will bring the Kleenex! :rofl:


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck ladies! 

Tui I am still waiting for a date!


----------



## cutieq

Change of plans Tui. My brother just got a call back that he didn't get a job. I'm crying. He was so hopeful. Going to empty the bladder now so I'm not tempted to test - I couldn't take anymore bad news today.


----------



## Squig34

Aw sorry your brother got bad news Cutie :(

Sporty, hope your appointment comes through soon - preferably for a date that's soon, but at least if you have a date it's a start!

I had my consultation. Not much to say, it was pretty quick. I've basically got 3 cycles in which to get pg (I'm discounting the last one, as I only used progesterone for 3.5 days) and I've to contact them if it doesn't happen by then. I'm on progesterone from days 21-28, unless I get pregnant in which case I stay on it til week 13. Clexane 20mg from about 6 weeks (when I need to get a scan to confirm the pregnancy. I'd be doing that anyway with my history!) until 13 weeks. DON'T take aspirin. Steroids not needed. So I just need to get pregnant! We will try to manage more than one time for BD this cycle...


----------



## cutieq

So frustrated. I caved after a 2 hour hold. Sorry Tui, I'm a terrible date! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805217&amp;d=1411512362

Squig, I'm glad you have a plan of action!


----------



## Tui

Never mind cutieq, I forgive you. Sorry about your brother, I know how much it sucks.

Here is my test. Nothing yet though.
 



Attached Files:







1411520059368.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Squig34

Sorry for BFNs ladies, hope there are two lines there very soon!


----------



## Wishing1010

Both tui and cutie have lines on their tests in the POAS party thread!

Squig, I am glad there is a great plan in place!!! FX FX FX!


----------



## Squig34

*goes off to look at POAS party thread*


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> Both tui and cutie have lines on their tests in the POAS party thread!
> 
> Squig, I am glad there is a great plan in place!!! FX FX FX!

I just imagined you as a kid. I'm TELLING. They have lines!!! :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

I'm still not convinced I have lines :(


----------



## Bug222

i see lines on both yours and Tui's !!! I hope they get darker for both of you!


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh- exciting stuff in here! Fx!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> Both tui and cutie have lines on their tests in the POAS party thread!
> 
> Squig, I am glad there is a great plan in place!!! FX FX FX!
> 
> I just imagined you as a kid. I'm TELLING. They have lines!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahah! I was a tattle tale and a horrible secret keeper!!!!! Especially when I'm excited about something Like your tests :)


----------



## confuzion

Haha thanks for the tell wishing! I'm going to have to check out that party thread!


----------



## Wishing1010

Cramps suck, I'm just going to go ahead and say that. Why must I be punished days before, during, and after AF? We have the short end of the stick, I tell ya!


----------



## Tui

I have them too wishing so I feel for you. Mine are sharp right now. Tried going back to sleep but it's the middle of the day here. Besides, one of my dogs keeps insisting on sleeping on my belly. Not great when you are feeling sick, lol. Might just watch some telly.


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> I have them too wishing so I feel for you. Mine are sharp right now. Tried going back to sleep but it's the middle of the day here. Besides, one of my dogs keeps insisting on sleeping on my belly. Not great when you are feeling sick, lol. Might just watch some telly.

:( I hope that yours are a good sign, your chart looks great! And good sign about the dog and the belly!!!!


----------



## Tui

Wishing1010 said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> I have them too wishing so I feel for you. Mine are sharp right now. Tried going back to sleep but it's the middle of the day here. Besides, one of my dogs keeps insisting on sleeping on my belly. Not great when you are feeling sick, lol. Might just watch some telly.
> 
> :( I hope that yours are a good sign, your chart looks great! And good sign about the dog and the belly!!!!Click to expand...

Yes my chart seems to be stuck flat lining, lol. My little doggy is just a bed bug I'm afraid. She found the warmest place and stayed there, as I had a hot watter bottle.


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> Cramps suck, I'm just going to go ahead and say that. Why must I be punished days before, during, and after AF? We have the short end of the stick, I tell ya!

Yea men have NO freaking clue! It's the worst punishment.


----------



## Tui

Hey cutie, I'm hoping you have a bfp there, but if not your lp is great!


----------



## Tui

Feeling down as my temp took a slide. Definitely out now. DH is making me a big breakfast though so that's nice of him. Raining again so looks like another breaking bad marathon for us, lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> Feeling down as my temp took a slide. Definitely out now. DH is making me a big breakfast though so that's nice of him. Raining again so looks like another breaking bad marathon for us, lol.

:hugs: very sweet of him to do that!


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Hey cutie, I'm hoping you have a bfp there, but if not your lp is great!

Thanks Hun. I've had some pink lines but all very faint so far. Im praying they get darker soon.


----------



## Tui

Fingers crossed for you.

Looks like those Promatris ICs I've been using are notorious for pink evaps. So I will make sure I bin future ones after 10 mins!


----------



## Tui

Congratulations cutieq. I'm so happy for you. Changing the front page now. Woo hoo.


----------



## waiting2c

Massive congrats cutieq!!!!! Just saw your tests on the other thread!!

Sorry to hear it's not your month tui! Was really hoping it was for you.


----------



## cutieq

Thanks ladies.

Tui, breakfast and breaking bad sounds like an amazing remedy for AF. I'm planning a couch tv night myself.


----------



## taztap

Yay congratulations cutieq


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations cutieq x x


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats Cutie!!! so very happy for you!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Cutie :wohoo: 

Wishing you a Happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm onto my next cycle, the witch came to visit yesterday! Cutie is dropping off loads of baby dust for us all, so it's only a matter of time! :)


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> I'm onto my next cycle, the witch came to visit yesterday! Cutie is dropping off loads of baby dust for us all, so it's only a matter of time! :)

yep. just got the tracking notification that the baby dust has been delivered :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tui

Sorry wishing :hugs: little witch found too many of us this month!


----------



## Tui

How's everyone doing? Any news?


----------



## cutieq

Just wiped and saw blood. I can't deal with this again :(


----------



## Lynny77

Oh cutie please keep us updated! Praying with everything in me that it's just a little scare. Stick bean stick!!!!!!!! Xoxoxo

Sorry Tui and wishing as well! That witch can be such a beeotch.


----------



## Tui

Oh cutieq, that's so scary. Is it red or brown? Praying it's nothing xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Cutie - I hope its nothing serious and just spotting from baby snuggling in.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope it's nothing cutieq. X


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for you cutieq!


----------



## Bug222

i hope all is ok cutie xxx is it brown or red??? thinking of you xx


----------



## cutieq

The spotting is red. Nothing overnight but back this morning and it's darker. I'm heading in for bloods and progesterone now but I don't have a good feeling about things.


----------



## cutieq

My last 2 chemicals started at this exact same time.


----------



## bluefish1980

So sorry Cutie. Fingers crossed things are ok X


----------



## Tui

Take care cutieq, we'll be here when you are ready.


----------



## sportysgirl

I am feeling really emotional today. I know I am ovulating this week and it upsets me that we can't try. All this waiting! 

How is everyone? X


----------



## Bug222

how are you doing cutie??

*hugs* sporty xxx


----------



## Tui

Sorry sporty, I can imagine how annoying that is. It will be worth it in the end, keep telling yourself that. 

I'm feeling ok. Still disappointed but hey ho, will try again. Still trying to figure out if I should try baby aspirin again this month. It's made my AF longer and a bit heavier, and no cramps! Is this a good thing or bad? Trying to think how it's affected my lining. I have no clotting issues but wonder if it's helped with better circulation to the uterus? Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## Lynny77

Vutie big big hugs to you. Thinking of you!

Sporty that's so frustrating! But like Tui said it'll all be worth it.

Tui not sure about the baby aspirin. I know Squig knows a lot more about it than I do. Glad you're feeling ok.

I'm still out in Maui:) Tui I keep thinking our time zones are so far apart! Not sure when or if I even ovulated. I'm going to say I did since even after my mc the latest I o'd was day 26 and today is day 28. Also (total tmi alert I'm so sorry!) but after we bd'd today he had thick white cm on him. Not fertile. lol. I don't really have a lot of hopes even for this vacation cycle. I think after my hysteroscopy I'll have better chances. Oh- the nurse said not all my rpl tests are in but the ones that are, are showing normal so that's good!


----------



## Tui

Yay for normal tests. I was a little disappointed when mine came back normal. I just thought I could magically fix whatever was wrong and then I would get pregnant, lol. Realised afterwards normal is not sooo bad! Just have to wait and it will happen eventually. 

Hey I wondet if stress can effect sperm? DH is always stressing about work and money!


----------



## bluefish1980

I have my scan later today - wish me luck ladies. It feels like it's been forever to get to this point. Doubt we'll get any answers though as our specialists appointment isn't until 1st December. I think they'll go through every then.

I feel quite nervous though. Not sure why. I was so snappy with DH last night, I had to do to bed early to avoid an argument.


----------



## bluefish1980

I have my scan later today - wish me luck ladies. It feels like it's been forever to get to this point. Doubt we'll get any answers though as our specialists appointment isn't until 1st December. I think they'll go through every then.

I feel quite nervous though. Not sure why. I was so snappy with DH last night, I had to do to bed early to avoid an argument.


----------



## Tui

Good luck honey, hope you get some answers. So annoying when they make you wait!


----------



## taztap

Good luck for scan...

Cutieq - hope everything is going ok, thinking of you.

I am dying from all day nausea nothing seems to help it, its become a way of life now, it is a bit comforting to feel sick though makes me think all is ok..


----------



## Nikki1979

Good luck with your scan blue. I hope everything is fine.


----------



## Bug222

Good luck today bluefish! 

Tui- I am taking a baby aspirin a day.. Can't really say it is helping get me a BFP but hopefully if I ever do get another it will help it stick


----------



## Tui

Sorry you are feeling rough taz. Have you tried sucking sugar free sweets?


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, Scan was all clear. No cysts and she said she could see no obvious reason why I wasn't getting pregnant.

So that's progesterone ok, smear ok, blood tests ok, SA ok, scan ok....... So why can't I get pregnant?!?!?!


----------



## kwynia

What's your ttc history bluefish?


----------



## sportysgirl

Bluefish glad the scan went ok. It's good in one way but frustrating in another. How you feeling? X


----------



## Tui

bluefish1980 said:


> Well, Scan was all clear. No cysts and she said she could see no obvious reason why I wasn't getting pregnant.
> 
> So that's progesterone ok, smear ok, blood tests ok, SA ok, scan ok....... So why can't I get pregnant?!?!?!

Looks like we are in the same boat! I'm trying to convince myself to chill out and stress less. Hard though. 

We will do it girls. Happy thoughts.


----------



## Lynny77

Bluefish glad everything is ok! Though I know it's frustrating it's not an easy fix and you don't have answers. 

Taz hope the nausea abates soon!

Tui love the think positive. It's what gets me out if bed every morning! 

Funny even though I'm on holiday I still have ttc on the brain. There's no such thing as relax and it'll happen. I can't get anymore relaxed than I am now and I still think about ttc! And not knowing when I ovulated is making me a little crazy. It's one thing that gives me some control just having that knowledge. No pms symptomd yet. No cramps, no sore boobs, am I in week 1 or 2? Who knows. Though holiday is helping the time go by quicker:) ok wanted to get that off my chest! 

Cutie thinking of you.


----------



## Tui

Lynny, I know how you feel with the control thing. DH thinks I should stop the opks and temping as he thinks it is stressing me out. It's actually the opposite, I feel more relaxed knowing when I'm ovulating and giving it our all. Then the temps tell me it's all over and I can relax. If I didn't know I'd be worried I haven't dtd at the right time! If we gave it a rest like he suggested, we probably wouldn't get round to having sex, lol. Can't be wasting a month, I'm too old :haha:


----------



## bluefish1980

kwynia said:


> What's your ttc history bluefish?

We have been TTC exactly 2 years today. On cycle 5 we hit the jackpot and got a BFP. However in week 8 I discovered it was ectopic. By the time we realised my right tube had ruptured and I had an emergency op to have it removed. I lost a lot of blood and ended up with 4 blood transfusions and a 22cm wound. 

Since then (April 2013) I haven't had a single BFP.

I'm really starting to get down about the whole thing, but like you Tui, the temping keeps me sane (ish).

Although for the last 2 cycles it appears my ovulation date is much earlier than normal (like 7 - 10 days early!). This is why I was surprised she didn't find any cysts. I thought hat might explain the bizarre cycles recently.


----------



## Lynny77

Blue that is strange! I normally o day 17-22 so having I move up that much would be a blessing haha. Do they have an idea why o moved up so much? Was your scan a sono or ultrasound?

Tui I hear you. I wish so much I could take some cycles off and regroup and not worry about ttc but I don't have that luxury. At this age I need to make the most of every cycle!


----------



## laurac1988

There is definitely no such thing as "relax and it will happen". That's a big load of bollocks. 

It sucks but unfortunately even the healthiest couples only have a 20% chance of conceiving every cycle. And that's with perfect conditions. Some times it's just not the right egg or the right sperm. I ow that sounds like bollocks too, but it's all a game of luck. Sucks for me as I am a total control freak and the fact is that normally if you line everything up perfectly you will achieve the end result you want. Apparently not with TTC.

We've been trying since Feb 2012 with 1 BFP (June 14) and a mc since then. I have PCOS so I guess that makes out chance just that little bit less


----------



## kwynia

I hate statistics, I have around a 10% chance if everything is perfectly healthy, but I've got a feeling it's not. For almost a year I've been having some weird health issues. Fatigue, dizziness, nausea, motion sensitivity, light sensitivity and so on. I've had an MRI which was clear and several blood panels which were also fine. It's only been since my last mc that I noticed the symptoms get really bad a couple days before AF shows up. Then continue through AF and don't get better until ovulation, then I feel great until AF again. I noticed with the miscarriage I started having all my symptoms a couple days before spotting started. I know it's hormonal now and really feel like there is a connection to the mcs but my GP said there are no tests to run for hormonal imbalance and the only treatment is BC.....needless to say, I will be following up with my OB-GYN after this cycle.


----------



## bluefish1980

Lynny77 said:


> Blue that is strange! I normally o day 17-22 so having I move up that much would be a blessing haha. Do they have an idea why o moved up so much? Was your scan a sono or ultrasound?
> 
> Tui I hear you. I wish so much I could take some cycles off and regroup and not worry about ttc but I don't have that luxury. At this age I need to make the most of every cycle!

It was an ultrasound. Normal and internal.


----------



## cutieq

Popping in and in the middle of a quite appropriate topic too. The doc never called back with my results. I know I've lost it but I was still curious to hear the progesterone results. I'm hoping maybe that's it and they can give me some meds to help it. It's so frustrating to be able to get pregnant but keep losing them. When I finally carry to term, I'm going to be a nervous freaking mess the entire 9 months.


----------



## Fezzle

Oh cutieq- I'm really sorry if this one isn't sticking!

I'm hoping I'll find out more about my situation tomorrow; I have a 3 hour appointment with a private fertility specialist who's going to look at our results and history and run more tests. OH isn't coming since his sperm is fine. I hope she can figure something out! We've been tiring since July 2013, but I've only been having real period since I started taking 1000mg of Metformin in April 2014 and I still have irregular cycles and lots of spotting.


----------



## Tui

Hope you are ok cutieq, been thinking of you xx

Not much going on here. I've been in the garden this weekend adding a new vege bed next to the other one, and paving round it. Going to plant it up today as some of my tomatoes are desperate to get out of their pots. I love this time of year when everything is blooming and weather is warmer. Time for me to grow my own little seedling now. Please.

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## Tui

How did the appointment go fezzle?


----------



## Fezzle

It was good! She looked at all our results and history and also did a transvaginal u/s with me at the appointment, and said it's definitely PCOS. So now I have 6 months of Clomid to start taking next cycle. 

Overall she seemed positive about our chances, and I do too- I'd rather not have needed the Clomid, but since we've been trying for over a year with no luck, I'm glad there's a reason that can be helped, rather than it being due to something that would be harder like DOR or OH's sperm (both of which seem fine, thank goodness!). 

I also have to get a blood test from my GP to make sure I've never been exposed to Chlamydia (instead of an HSG) and once I get my period, I need to make an appointment for another scan around Day 12 to make sure the Clomid is working.


----------



## Lynny77

Fezzle that's great! Having a plan is so good! 

Tui sounds like a lovely weekend!

I'm at that point of my cycle where my stomach is constantly in knots and going to the bathroom is nervewracking. My bbs are slightly sore so I should be past dpo 9 now. Not sure the exact date af should be here and that's freaking me out. So I'm on spotting watch. It's so hard to just relax when it's something you want so bad!


----------



## kwynia

Oh lynny, I sympathize. I would not be able to relax either.


----------



## Tui

Hey fezzle that's great news. Sounds like a good plan. You might get lucky and hit the twin jackpot, lol. Did the doc say anything about the chances of multiples?


----------



## cutieq

Lynny77 said:


> Fezzle that's great! Having a plan is so good!
> 
> Tui sounds like a lovely weekend!
> 
> I'm at that point of my cycle where my stomach is constantly in knots and going to the bathroom is nervewracking. My bbs are slightly sore so I should be past dpo 9 now. Not sure the exact date af should be here and that's freaking me out. So I'm on spotting watch. It's so hard to just relax when it's something you want so bad!

Fx Lynny!! Keep us posted


----------



## Tui

Hang in there lynny :hugs: stay away af ! I have a feeling you are next lynny xx


----------



## Bug222

fx'd for you Lynny. 

great news Fezzle! Hopefully the clomid helps you get that BFP asap!

8 dpo for me


----------



## Tui

Good luck this month bug. Are you testing or waiting?


----------



## Bug222

i already started testing lol... im weak


----------



## Tui

Not weak, just human. You are talking to the girl who poas at 6dpo and got a positive remember! Dodgy test or dodgy body who knows, lol. I totally get the urge though. Keep us updated.


----------



## Bug222

lol thanks :)


----------



## Tui

Anyone get o pains way before o? I've been having twinges on and off the last 24 hrs, but first one side then the other which is odd. Did an opk to check but no where near positive. Any ideas what that's about girls. Other than bowels issues, lol. Oh and I don't always feel O by the way, hardly ever if fact, that's why it's unusual.


----------



## Lynny77

Bug good luck!!! Cycle buddies I think! Lol

Tui not sure. I've never felt o. It's almost always digestive for me haha.

I'm way too chicken to poas. Though sometimes I think I should be a poas'er just to ease the toilet paper anxiety.


----------



## Tui

Nothing wrong with good willpower lynny. 

Sunday evening here. Going to watch the last few episodes of Breaking Bad now. Well, I think we have 4 left so may not get through them tonight lol. Going to be a bit lost when they end. Mind you evenings are lighter now so will be outdoors more I guess.


----------



## Bug222

oh lynny- it doesn't ease the tp anxiety at all.. its just an added obsession lol.. i now obsess over little sticks dipped in urine AND inspect the tp - yes i think we are cycle buddies:)


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for you lynny and bug!

Tui- she said that there was more chance of twins with Clomid. I told OH and he was all for it. When we first started TTC, he didn't seem keen on the idea of twins, but now that it's been taking so long, he sees the advantage of not having to go through TTC again, especially considering our ages.

I've had pains in my ovary area, though I wonder if it's something to do with the all sperm going up the tubes since before I O is when we start having more sex too.


----------



## kwynia

I had an all day general crampy/tenderness before O this month with a negative opk, then woke up the next day of with stronger cramping on one side and a positive opk. I was just starting to get concerned when it eased up. Then that night we BD I had tenderness in the same spot. Worried about endo (as I always have heavy periods, but don't normally have pain during sex) or possibly cysts cause I'm now 5 dpo and still getting occassional soreness from the same ovary? If this cycle isn't bfp then I will be going back to the obgyn anyway, I will tell him about O pain and see if it's normal or not.


----------



## Tui

I think I'd be excited to have twins now. Never would have said that at the beginning either!

Kwynia, I only have twinges, it never hurts. Not for more than a second anyway. I have seen other people say they get terrible pain but I've no idea if its normal. I could see why you would worry but with no other symptoms I'm sure it's nothing. Don't cysts come and go on their own?


----------



## bluefish1980

If one more person says to me "just stop trying so hard and it'll happen" I think I'll scream!!!!!!!!!

It's just not that easy! Grr! Sorry ladies, just getting so fed up.


----------



## Squig34

Blue - while I'm glad there's nothing wrong, I get the frustration of everything being unexplained :hugs:

FX Lynny & Bug!

Fezzle - great that you have a plan in place now :)

Tui - except between m/c's 1 & 2, I've always felt my o, sharp twinges. However, since last m/c, it's been EXTREMELY painful all day, and in the days leading up to it, I've been twingey and crampy. This is the third cycle now, expecting to ovulate tomorrow or Tuesday and I've had pains the past couple of days.


----------



## Bug222

Theres nothing like a 22 day cycle to kick you when you are down. Awesome. Pink spotting- which means AF will be here tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## cutieq

Bug222 said:


> Theres nothing like a 22 day cycle to kick you when you are down. Awesome. Pink spotting- which means AF will be here tonight or tomorrow.

Sorry bug!


----------



## Lynny77

Ahhhh Bug maybe it's implantation? 

I hear you Bluefish! I've done it all. Relaxed, not relaxed, legs in the air everything.

Been cramping all day so I think af is about to rear her ugly head. You know when you just know it's going to start any minute? That's the feeling.


----------



## cutieq

I'm battling between doing nothing and do I start talking my temps again. There's a part of me that would like to know what's going on with my cycle especially after the loss and be able to tell my doctor where I am in the cycle but the other part of me thinks it's 100% pointless until they can tell me what's wrong.

I'm still spotting from the chemical but it's getting lighter finally. I'm praying I can get an appointment in the next week or two to at least test the progesterone.


----------



## Lynny77

Cutie this month I didnt do anything. I was up until we left on holiday and I hadn't ovulated yet but it's making me mental not knowing where I am. I know I'm nearing the end of the 2ww but is af due tomorrow? Wednesday? Yesterday? Who knows! I just like knowing where I am in my cycle. It's gives me a sense of control in this ttc process. That being said everyone is different! If temping is making you crazy maybe it's good to take a step back.


----------



## cutieq

It's not the temps that make me crazy. It's getting pregnant and then my body losing it. Temps actually kept me pretty sane. Like you, I think I might be better off knowing at minimum where I am. After my first chemical, AF was 9 days late and it drove me crazy.


----------



## Tui

Oh girls, sounds like we are all fed up right now. 

I've just been winding myself up comparing my fsh and estradiol levels to whats considered normal. I couldn't work out why my paperwork said I was normal but the sites I was looking at were saying I was possibly looking at diminished ovarian reserve. Turns out estradiol is measured differently in different countries. Here its in pmol/l which is 3.67 times as much as what the US measures it in ! No wonder I was freaking out. Stupid woman!


----------



## Bug222

Lynny77 said:


> Ahhhh Bug maybe it's implantation?
> 
> I hear you Bluefish! I've done it all. Relaxed, not relaxed, legs in the air everything.
> 
> Been cramping all day so I think af is about to rear her ugly head. You know when you just know it's going to start any minute? That's the feeling.

I highly doubt it- this is how AF always starts. I just don't understand why she is so early... My "short" cycles are 25 days but usually around 27 days.


----------



## Tui

Did you o early bug, or has your lp shortened?


----------



## Bug222

I got a pos OPK on cd 12- same as last cycle - my LP was always 11ish days until the second MC- since then it has been 13 to 14 days. If AF is here tomorrow like I am expecting my LP would be 9 to 10 days


----------



## Tui

Hmmm that's a shame if it's shortened but I'm sure it's just a blip. Mine has been a regular 13 days but since my mc it has been 12, 15 and 12 again. I think the 15 may have been a chemical but can't be sure. Confusing really. Would be perfect timing for implantation spotting though. Hope it is bug.


----------



## Bug222

Deep down I hopeful it is IB- but my rational mind is telling me no. I guess I will know by tomorrow.


----------



## Tui

Has anyone else read a book about vampires, witches, werewolves etc by accident and actually found they enjoyed it so much they read the whole series ? :blush:


----------



## taztap

Tui said:


> Has anyone else read a book about vampires, witches, werewolves etc by accident and actually found they enjoyed it so much they read the whole series ? :blush:

I have done that and it was only my the 5th book that i realised it was supposed to be erotica and i promptly stopped reading them after the werewolf shagged the human... Haven't accepted a book from that friend since haha.. 

On a side note, have my second scan tomorrow at 8 weeks am terrified cause its the exact same timing as finding out about the blighted ovum ...


----------



## bluefish1980

Good luck Taz. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Lynny77

Taz 8 weeks already! Good luck! And let us know how it goes!

Tui what's the series that hooked you? I tend to stay away from fantasy type novels but I'm open to them.

Bugg thinking of you today! I hope the spotting stopped and it's not af! 

Nothing to report today. No spotting yet. Cramping seems to have stopped as well. Just stupidly bloated. But I just got back from Maui last night so it's probably vacation fat lol.


----------



## cutieq

Good luck Taz! Bug I'm hoping it's just IB Hun.

I'm hounding my doctors today to try to get my results.


----------



## Lynny77

Cutie hopefully you get your results and hopefully your new doctor will be able to get some answers for you.


----------



## Bug222

i hope you area able to get your results cutie!

good luck taz!

still spotting pink and brown


----------



## Tui

Everything will be fine taz, can't wait for an update.

Fingers crossed for no AF lynny and bug.


----------



## cutieq

I got my update. Nothing real magical there. I had already lost it by the time I got to the doc for bloodwork but they are going to start new testing on the 21st. I am going to temp to confirm O.


----------



## Squig34

Good luck getting answers, Cutie :hugs:

Taz - hope all goes well tomorrow. Was it the Anita Blake series you read by any chance?

Bug - still hoping it's IB :hugs:

Lynny - you're not out til AF shows! And hopefully she won't!

Tui - what series did you read that you enjoyed so much??

AFM, expecting to o either overnight or tomorrow, the cramping is a bit different and feels like that's what's coming. We got another BD in today so that's 5 times since last Monday, if I don't get pregnant this cycle, it's not for want of trying!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Good luck Squig !


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> I got my update. Nothing real magical there. I had already lost it by the time I got to the doc for bloodwork but they are going to start new testing on the 21st. I am going to temp to confirm O.

<3 I'm hoping this new doc is just what you needed!


----------



## taztap

It's alive... Sweet little blob with a flickering heart beat of 166bpm. Terrified and relieved at the same time Mildly freaked out too lol so many emotions.. Doc says everything looks perfect...


----------



## kwynia

Congrats taz, that's wonderful news :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Great new taz. X x


----------



## Lynny77

Taz how wonderful!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Bug222

Fabulous news Taz! So happy for you!


----------



## cutieq

great news Taz!


----------



## Lynny77

So it's cd34 and not a sign of af at all. So I did a frer and big fat negative. Not even anything to squint at. Holy shit it's so disappointing. I'd actually convinced myself that it was possible- even though I know better! I really thought this month it could be it. I was up all last night thinking about it. I haven't started spotting yet which I always do, boobs sore and I'm so weepy, and no cramping the past 2 days. It's just so, so incredibly disappointing. I must have ovulated super late this month. It just sucks.


----------



## cutieq

really hope it's just a late BFP for you Lynny


----------



## Lynny77

Thx Cutie but at this point a frer would have picked up at least a squinter. I just had a good cry. So heartbreaking.


----------



## cutieq

Lynny77 said:


> Thx Cutie but at this point a frer would have picked up at least a squinter. I just had a good cry. So heartbreaking.

I absolutely understand :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Lynne it's so heartbreaking. I hope your ok. X


----------



## Lynny77

I only tested because I convinced myself it would be positive. Urgh! I've been ttc long enough to know there are no guarantees! And we bd'd so much in Hawaii! I didn't realize how much I wanted a honeymoon 2 baby until today. I even looked back on my cycles and by day 34 I've always started spotting. When I got my bfp in June it was day 34 and it was a blazing positive. My signs in June was no spotting and crying at anything and that's where I am right now. Oh it's so crappy!

Thanks for listening! You girls are the only ones who know how you can be so good and positive the whole cycle then bam spotting starts or a bfn and it just wears at your heart.


----------



## Lynny77

ha thx Sportsgirl! I'll be ok and back to my usual self soon. I'm just in bfn shock lol.

I did email my nurse from the clinic. She emailed me last week and told me my rpl tests aren't all back but the ones that are, are normal. I'm going to have a hysteroscopy once all the results come back and once that happens hopefully getting pregnant will be a little easier. At least they know what's wrong and will fix it so that's good! I'm just an emotional pre af mess today:)


----------



## kwynia

Aw lynny, so sorry :(


----------



## sportysgirl

Lynne I have my hysteroscopy booked for the 27th seems like ages away! X


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey Ladies,

Taz - that's awesome! Congrats!

Lynny - That sucks, sorry to hear that. Hopefully the hysteroscopy helps things along.

AFM - Tonnes of EWCM, Ovulation cramps have just started by completely negative OPKs and sick DH so no BD tonight :( Not good.


----------



## Lynny77

Sportysgirl that's great! Hopefully I'll get mine booked soon and we can be hysteroscopy buddies! I just want to get it over with so I can increase my chances of a bean that'll stick!

Blue hopefully you won't ovulate until dh feels better!


----------



## Squig34

Aw Taz that's great news, congratulations!

Lynny, sorry to hear of BFN, especially with all the encouraging signs, big :hugs:

Blue, if you got BD in over the past couple of days, it doesn't matter that you've missed today, you're still in with a chance!

AFM, I think I must've ovulated yesterday. I did have the cramps and pains, but nothing like as bad as the past two months, so I thought I was just gearing up for today. But nothing really doing and I seem to have post-o CM, so I guess it's happened! 1DPO today then.


----------



## Bug222

aw im so sorry Lynny xxx :( 

still ocassionally spotting.. three days of it now. Mostly brown but occasional bits of pink/red. The last time this happened was at cycle after my last mc when I spotted for 4 days prior to Af.


----------



## Tui

Sorry girls been a bit busy lately, just catching up.

Hi cutieq, glad you are back. Let's hope these new tests help you find some answers. Just wondering, have you tried the baby aspirin and progesterone cream route like some ladies here who have self prescribed? 

Taztap, what wonderful news. You must be so relieved and so excited. Any scan pics to share? 

Lynny, I'm sorry honey. It's always a kick in the guts when you had your hopes up. You seem to be like me though and never stay down long. At least you got to have a lovely stress free holiday with hubby. I would love that right now. Hope the heteroscopy goes well.

Bluefish, how sick is he? Can you tempt him? Lol, hope he is ok.

Squig, yay for entering the tww! Glad O is not so painful now.

Those that were asking, it was Addison Moore and her Celestra series, and Elizabeth Hunter and her Elemental Mysteries series that changed my view of supernatural books. Oh and The Girl in the Box was pretty good too, but I haven't read them all. 

Looks like things are looking up on the job front for me. I have more contract engineering work for at least 1 month, and maybe 4 months if I'm lucky. They pay ridiculous money so woo hoo. Looks like Xmas might be ok this year after all, lol.

I'm trying to chill out this month about the whole ttc thing. I'll be ovulating this weekend so as long as I can get some bd in, all should be good. Been sleeping badly so I'm too tired to think about it right now though.


----------



## cutieq

Great news on the job front! I'm insanely worried about Christmas this year. All gifts from the heart and not wallet lol.

I haven't tried the progesterone or aspirin. Too afraid I would self diagnose and do more damage.


----------



## Tui

Poor hubby didn't get much for his birthday this year as I wasn't working. I made him a cake and got a small gift though. Hard when you have just bought a house. Mortgage takes priority unfortunately. It's nice to make things when you can. It's from the heart like you say.


----------



## cutieq

Tui, I'm also taking epo again this cycle. Thought you'd get a kick out of that. I love how it effects my cm! Since we're not too concerned with a BFP until I get my tests, I figure it can't hurt. Glutton for punishment? Maybe!


----------



## Tui

Well if it works for you then go for it. Did nothing good for me and I didn't like the extra lubrication lol.


----------



## Squig34

Great news on the job, Tui! And FX for you getting some BD in this week before o. Thanks for the info on the books.

Cutie, I think a thoughtful gift that means something is worth more than an expensive gift that is all about the price. If you are crafty, perhaps you could make something? Here in the UK, there has been a trial running called the Promise Trial which is due to report later this month on whether or not progesterone has any benefits in helping prevent miscarriage. However, there have been studies which are showing that unless you have a clotting/sticky blood disorder, you should NOT take aspirin as it's contra-indicated and can actually cause miscarriage. Here is some info on different research going on - only in the UK mainland I'm afraid (I can't even access them in NI, and I would have liked to try the thyroid one). https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/information/causes-tests-and-treatment/research/ I think the general consenus at the moment, while awaiting the trial results, is that progesterone doesn't do any harm, but that's what people thought about aspirin. Scroll right down for the interview on this. I think therefore that by taking aspirin in my last pregnancy, I probably caused the m/c :(


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all!

Taz- great news! Very happy for you!

Lynny- sorry about the BFN! I've been there. With irregular periods, especially before I expected them to be irregular, I was sure AF being late meant I'd get a positive! That blank place where the line should be is heartbreaking.

Bug- sorry about your spotting!

cutieq- I hope they're able to monitor you a bit and figure out what you need to get a sticky baby!

tui- great news about the job! I hope it leads to a longer contract! We had a much more low key birthday for OH last month because of having just bought the house and all the stuff we need to buy for it. I think our Christmas will be similar! I'd rather have a small gift but a new fridge!


----------



## taztap

Well the extreme nausea has turned to extreme vomiting... Been up all night... Growing a human is hard..


----------



## Bug222

oh no Taz! I hope it doesn't last very long for you!!! 

still spotting.. day 4... AF is offically due on Friday- boobs have been super sore
tomorrow is my first angels due date :(


----------



## Tui

Oh bug that's hard. Thinking of you :hugs:

Taz sorry you are having a bad time. Hopefully it won't last long.

As for me, my ovaries are aching. No twinges, no sharp pain, just an aching on both sides like someone punched me. That's a new one. My body seems to come up with something different each month! Looks like I will get a positive opk tomorrow. So glad my cycle seems to time O with the weekend. Makes it much easier.


----------



## Squig34

Taz - I know that MS is meant to be a good sign, but sorry you're suffering!

Bug - big :hugs: for tomorrow. I have two due dates this month too, on 22 & 23.

Hi Fezzle - 'a small gift but a new fridge', how our priorities change when we are homeowners for sure :) Hope you're getting well settled in!


----------



## cutieq

sorry about the MS sickness Taz. Embrace it, if that's at all possible.

Glad O is around the corner for you Tui. You left me in the dust this month. Stupid ol cycle of mine. I think I'm about a week behind you now because of my chemical.

Opinion needed ladies, I should O on the 20th and my appointment is the 21st. I'm thinking of ditching the EPO for the rest of the cycle (even though I love the impact it has on my CM) and letting them test my levels with no outside factors except prenatal. I think EPO affects estrogen and that don't that to give me a false test of any kind. Thoughts??


----------



## taztap

Turns out I have a bad stomach bug.. Thankfully lol cause if this was gonna be morning sickness I would have died.. Taking some days off work to recover..


----------



## cutieq

taztap said:


> Turns out I have a bad stomach bug.. Thankfully lol cause if this was gonna be morning sickness I would have died.. Taking some days off work to recover..

Oh good!!! Get some rest mama :)


----------



## Tui

Sorry cutieq, no idea if epo would effect test results. Might be best to leave it if you are not sure.

Get well taz, look after the lil bean.

Hugs for you too squig :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope your feeling better soon taz x


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Sorry cutieq, no idea if epo would effect test results. Might be best to leave it if you are not sure.
> 
> Get well taz, look after the lil bean.
> 
> Hugs for you too squig :hugs:

everything I read mentioned that it's a natural enhancer and references both estrogen and progesterone. I'm ditching it. Temps and prenatals for me for the rest of the cycle. I'm going to leave the rest to the experts.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies!

Cutie I'd ditch it too. You just never know and you want your test results to be as accurate as possible.

Tui great about O on the weekend! I love when that happens too. It's just easier and more convenient:)

Fezzle- irregular periods can be so cruddy. I wish I was a perfect 28 day cycle lady! I usually O between days 17-20 but occasionally get stuck with a day 22 or 23 which is what this month must have been. Tracking O is so important just to know mentally when af is due!

Bugg bigs hugs to you! 

Squigg hugs to you as well!

So still no af. I'm glad I tested otherwise I'd be walking around with a smug smile on my face! I did have a hint of pink on the tp earlier today so she's made her presence known. My nurse at the clinic called today and they're only waiting on one more test to come back but she said that test usually takes a while but she said she's just going to confirm with the doctor about the hysteroscopy then we'll book it. They do it saturdays at the clinic. Can't wait to move forward and fix my uterus so a bean can better attach! Feeling much better today. Thanks for being there for me ladies!


----------



## Bug222

AF came in full force today... great timing. Like today wasn't hard enough. Just got home from work and poured a very large glass of wine.


----------



## Bug222

Taz- hope you will be feeling better soon!


----------



## Tui

I'm so angry I feel sick. I told dh it was an important night tonight. Not just because I got a positive opk (I ovulate that night usually) but because my mum was coming for dinner. She is only up this way ever couple of months usually so I like to get together for a few hours. Not only did he stay at work late drinking, he never bothered to tell me he was going to be late, then lied about drinking. As if I couldn't bloody tell! So he turns up just as they are leaving, we have a big row and he is now in bed snoring. Needless to say we didn't bd. He even said, surely it's not that important to do it right now. FFS ! Why do I bother. I have explained the whole window of opportunity thing so many times. I went really easy on him this month too. So we have done it all of twice, once yesterday and once on monday (friday here). I know it's possible but considering that it refused to stay put (little spermies) when we did do it, I think this month is a bust! Sorry for the rant girls. No one else understands.


----------



## Tui

Oh and it looks like my contract work just fell through. Yay!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, Bug.

Tui- your anger is understandable! I hope the work thing works out though.

I am on my 9th day of the flashing smiley now. Last cycle I had 9 before getting the solid one, so I'm hoping I'll get it this weekend. I feel like I had some fertile symptoms (O pains, CM) that went away and then have come back since yesterday, so maybe my body tried to have a surge which didn't happen, and now it's trying again. I also got a cold sore this morning, which I got last cycle too right before ovulation, so I'm hoping it happens (and soon!). TBH, I've already counted out this cycle and am eager to get started on the Clomid where I'm hoping I'll have normal and shorter cycles.


----------



## cutieq

Fx fezzle!

Tui, sorry about everything. Especially the contract work. I know how important the cash is. I'm really sorry about DH. I know how disappointing missing your mom and missing bd must be. We definitely understand!


----------



## kwynia

Sorry bug :(

Hope you get a solid smiley fezzle, even if this month is a bust.

Tui, totally understand your frustration! DH can be such a child sometimes, and he's either really good at acting clueless or he is totally clueless....i dont know what is worse.


----------



## Lynny77

So sorry Bug! Enjoy that glass of wine! 

Tui, totally get your frustration. I'd have been upset too! I bet he'll make it up to you and hopefully you did catch that egg with the bd before.

Fezzle hopefully you O soon! Go get it! lol.

Looks like af is here today. Hopefully it goes full flow so I can count today as cd1.


----------



## cutieq

Sorry about AF Lynny. Hopefully you get a nice solid start to this cycle!


----------



## Tui

Thanks girls. I slept on the couch last night, went in and seduced him at 4am :haha: waited 30mins then went back on the couch. Never cross a woman ttc!

Opk was still positive this morning so maybe I haven't popped that egg yet. Can't tell from my temps. Took it at 4am when I woke and it gave me a reading consistent with having ovulated. Took it at 7am and it was back at pre ov temp, so no idea which is right.


----------



## Tui

Fezzle, that must be frustrating. Especially when you want to get on with clomid. That seems to work really well too. You will be getting that bfp sooner than me for sure.

Sorry about AF lynny. I know you were expecting it but it's still crappy.

:hugs: bug :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

Tui- your waking up at 4am and seducing him made me chuckle. I think you have a great chance this cycle!

Definitely full flow today. Before my mc I always spotted like clockwork on day 12- sometimes earlier but seems like the pre af spotting has stopped since. Funny how your body changes. Hopefully next month I can O before day 23. Also, ordered a bunch of opk's online with about ten hpt's- so maybe I'll be a poas'er! Sometimes the anxiety of waiting and am I or aren't I really gets to me.


----------



## sportysgirl

Tui, so sorry you having a rough time, why is it when we need BD the men are not interested or being awkward! 

Bug and Lynne sorry AF got you silly witch! 

Fingers crossed Fezzle.

Big hugs to all you lovely ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Got some bd in but may have been too late. Why do my temps go screwy round o time. Can't tell what's happening. 

How is everyone else, any news?


----------



## cutieq

Tui, have you changed sleeping habits or anything? That is a bit of a jump. 

Pretty boring for me. NTNP is a snooze fest. I'm taking temps and will check for O but all I'm looking for is a regular O and AF this cycle. Definitely looking forward to my appointment in a few days. If I had my way, the test would come back low progesterone.


----------



## Tui

Yes it was the whole sleeping on the couch thing and taking at different times after being awake etc. Todays temp should be right, it was a bit early but it doesn't usually matter with me, and it's consistent with having ovulated as I expected. Just can't decide whether to keep yesterday's in. Will have a fiddle when I get the cross hairs to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Tui

My day 21 progesterone was 40 so it's not that for me. Just old sperm and eggs I think :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Yes it was the whole sleeping on the couch thing and taking at different times after being awake etc. Todays temp should be right, it was a bit early but it doesn't usually matter with me, and it's consistent with having ovulated as I expected. Just can't decide whether to keep yesterday's in. Will have a fiddle when I get the cross hairs to see if it makes a difference.

Ah, ok. That will do it. As long as the next days are consistent, you should be good. Keep BD'ing and maybe you will get a surprise and be further into the TWW.

How old are you? My eggs are certainly aging. My progesterone was .8 when I went in for my bloodwork after my BFP.


----------



## kwynia

Tui, here's a true squinter I posted in my journal, I couldn't see it, but my phone's camera did....totally a BFN in real life.
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-11 08.13.26.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cutieq

I definitely see why you'd call it a squinter.

Fx Hun!!!


----------



## kwynia

I think it's interesting that it's the right width, but yeah it is almost not there at all. Maybe that's what hcg 1 looks like :haha:


----------



## Tui

Fingers crossed kwynia. Hgc 1 , lol.

Cutieq I'm 38 and dh is 42 so geriatric in terms of ttc !


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Fingers crossed kwynia. Hgc 1 , lol.
> 
> Cutieq I'm 38 and dh is 42 so geriatric in terms of ttc !

It's a new day! Halle Berry is popping out babies at 40. Im 33 and DH is 34 so I have the same worries.


----------



## Lynny77

Kwynia everything is crossed for you! Hopefully that hcg one doubles quick! Lol

Tui I'm close to you I'm 37 and dh is 39. It sends me in a panic thinking about my age but my grandmother had babies at 41 and 42 plus I have a great aunt who had a baby at 48. All natural too.


----------



## Tui

48 blimey, there's hope for us all, lol.

My sister had a surprise baby at 42 so hopefully I can.


----------



## Tui

Where is everyone hiding? What's the gossip?


----------



## Tui

There is a girl on here who just had a premie. She was due the same time I was. 28 weeks and baby is doing great. Pleased everything is ok with her, but a little sad for me too when I realised.


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh Tui it's hard when you thinks of what should have been. Hope your ok. 

I am still waiting for my appt it's in two weeks so wishing the time away! X


----------



## Tui

Not too long now. NHS can be so slow! I hope you get a great doctor. Bet your litte one is keeping you busy though. Running you ragged?


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh wow, tui. Many :hugs: I know this is hard but you will have your LO and it will also be happy and healthy. We all have our Angels watching over us, and our little ones are just awaiting the perfect time to come into our lives. I wish they would hurry up though, I'm getting impatient!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwynia

Another AF for me, back to cd 1. I will be coming up on my first mc due date at the beginning of dec. Hard to imagine that much time has passed already.


----------



## cutieq

kwynia said:


> Another AF for me, back to cd 1. I will be coming up on my first mc due date at the beginning of dec. Hard to imagine that much time has passed already.

Sigh! My first due date is next month. We've gotta just keep fighting and trying.


----------



## sportysgirl

cutieq said:


> kwynia said:
> 
> 
> Another AF for me, back to cd 1. I will be coming up on my first mc due date at the beginning of dec. Hard to imagine that much time has passed already.
> 
> Sigh! My first due date is next month. We've gotta just keep fighting and trying.Click to expand...

I have a due date next month too. X


----------



## Bug222

now that the first due date is over with the only advice I can give is wine... lots of wine. not great advice, but whatever works. Next due date is December 18th for me. Im not too hopefully I will get a BFP again before then.


----------



## cutieq

I'm not too sad about my due date passing. It definitely sucks but I'm not down about it. I would absolutely just love a BFP before the end of this year though. Getting one so early in the year (feb) I never thought I'd be waiting another full year.


----------



## Fezzle

I have some good news- I finally got my solid smiley this morning! OH and I BDed yesterday morning and Saturday morning, but I am hoping for a few more sessions now! Even if this cycle doesn't work out, at least the Clomid is in sight now. 

Sorry for all the anniversaries coming up, and for AF for kwynia :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Yay fezzle!!!


----------



## Tui

Yay fezzle, go girl.

Sorry girls, think I started a downer. Hugs to you all.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Yay fezzle, go girl.
> 
> Sorry girls, think I started a downer. Hugs to you all.

Nice rise Tui! That's an upper!


----------



## Bug222

yay Fezzle!!!


----------



## cutieq

Somehow I think I found myself in the TWW. We were avoiding this month, but between my temp rise and my stomach cramps right now, I think I'm ovulating a week early and of course we Dtd the past 2 nights. Too soon to know anything or to worry either way but I certainly didn't anticipate this this month.


----------



## Tui

Bet you get a bfp just cause you were chilled and not trying so hard xx


----------



## cutieq

YAY crosshairs! Welcome to the wait.

I will gladly accept a BFP and demand my progesterone be checked early. I've never had a back to back BFP, so I'm not anticipating it and I've never o'd this early so I think it's just gonna be a weird cycle.

I'm going to try to stay relaxed and let whatever be, just be.


----------



## Tui

Will you start testing early then, just to be safe?

I really confused ff with that dodgy temp on Saturday. If I take it out it says I ovulated a day earlier. I don't think you can ovulate and then get a positive opk the next day though? I hope not or we didn't get enough bd done.


----------



## cutieq

I hope this is your accurate chart and you got in enough BD.

Depending on my temps, I will test early. I don't want to, but if it's looking like I should, I will so I can get to my doc. Even though it hurts, I think I'm big girl enough to accept the result either way.

I wouldn't be surprised however if I got up and my temp was down and I didn't O. I've had bad cramping and feeling extra horn doggish so it sounds like I might have.


----------



## bluefish1980

It's funny how in tune we become with our bodies. Before TTC I wouldn't have a clue about ovulation. Now, I can tell without an OPK (I normally just double check with one though!)


----------



## Tui

I don't really feel it when I ovulate, but I'm pretty sure I get a huge bloated belly on the day ! DH pointed at it and said "what's that", charming!


----------



## Tui

One thing I don't like about ttc and not being on the bcp...... lots and lots of pimples. Look like a teenager nowadays. Well my chin does


----------



## cutieq

Yea. Obviously I can't tell either because I think I had a bad temp Monday due to my heating pad and I'm not O'ing early after all :rofl: 

I miss bcp controlling my mood swings but I don't know if I can ever get back on that monstrous stuff again!


----------



## Fezzle

Nice jump, tui!

Cutieq- have a good tww!

I am so much better on BCPs- clearer skin, easier to control my weight, knowing when AF is actually coming! But I'll never go on them again now. My hormones have also now made my hair curly and I seem to get a cold sore right before I ovulate now too!


----------



## Wishing1010

Silly BCP change us so much! It's amazing to see how our body is without the stimulants of BCP. I am also like a teenager with my pimples now, and I get more bloated now too!


----------



## Tui

Contract work back on. Won't get excited till I sign the contract though, lol. I've spent the money in my head already. Not on anything good though, just practical stuff like a new fuse box. Crap ehh?

Not actually sure where I'm going to find the time to write these reports. Evenings and weekends are going to get busy I think.

4dpo....... hurry up already.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Contract work back on. Won't get excited till I sign the contract though, lol. I've spent the money in my head already. Not on anything good though, just practical stuff like a new fuse box. Crap ehh?
> 
> Not actually sure where I'm going to find the time to write these reports. Evenings and weekends are going to get busy I think.
> 
> 4dpo....... hurry up already.

I took on a PT gig and there aren't enough hours in the day! Thankfully it helps the wait fly by.

Congrats on the contract and niiice temps! I'm getting a digital OPK tomorrow. I'm bored as heck waiting on this appointment.


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm so jealous of your temps Tui. Mine never seem that steep, especially this cycle. You can barely see the jump in temp. I was surprised FF was able to give me a cover line!


----------



## Tui

bluefish1980 said:


> I'm so jealous of your temps Tui. Mine never seem that steep, especially this cycle. You can barely see the jump in temp. I was surprised FF was able to give me a cover line!

They seem to always jump like that. Don't think it means anything really. If you browse the pregnancy charts on ff like I do :blush: there are all sorts of bfps. Many look just like yours with a small rise :thumbup:

Judging from last months progesterone test of 40, I don't think my problem is there, just in getting a decent egg. Would soy iso help perhaps or would it just muck things up. Anyone know? Scared to try anything now after the epo.


----------



## Wishing1010

Some good looking charts in here already!!! Can't wait to see all the BFP next week!!!

Congrats on the contract, Tui!!!


----------



## cutieq

Got a serious dip this am. OPK coming soon. I had my dip on cd16 last month but it's been cd19 other than that...


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> bluefish1980 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous of your temps Tui. Mine never seem that steep, especially this cycle. You can barely see the jump in temp. I was surprised FF was able to give me a cover line!
> 
> They seem to always jump like that. Don't think it means anything really. If you browse the pregnancy charts on ff like I do :blush: there are all sorts of bfps. Many look just like yours with a small rise :thumbup:
> 
> Judging from last months progesterone test of 40, I don't think my problem is there, just in getting a decent egg. Would soy iso help perhaps or would it just muck things up. Anyone know? Scared to try anything now after the epo.Click to expand...

Have you looked into maca or royal jelly? I don't know much about them but those are natural supplements that I believe help.


----------



## cutieq

No flashing or solid smiley but it certainly felt good to pee on something! Praying for a regular ovulation this cycle.


----------



## taztap

Hello ladiesss Holding thumbs for everyone this month,,, big hugs


----------



## Lynny77

Tui congrats on the contract work! Are you still at the teahouse? I can't believe you're already in a 2ww!

Cutie hopefully you ovulate soon!

Fezzle hopefully you catch that egg! Everything is crossed!

Sorry to hear about the due dates approaching. It sucks. Some ladies I work with who were ttc when I started are already coming back from their year long mat leaves. That's kinda getting me down! 

But on other news I have my hysteroscopy booked for October 25th! Sportysgirl pretty similiar date to yours! It's nice to have a buddy! Not really sure what it means for ttc this month. I think I'd ovulate shortly after the 25th anyway. I'm not even sure if once I have the hysteroscopy if that means they fix my uterus or if they're just checking it out. I've been working a lot so I'm just glad I have a good excuse to call off that day!


----------



## bluefish1980

Oooh, good luck sporty and Lynny. I've heard of loads of women who get a BFP after having that done. Good luck!


----------



## sportysgirl

Lynne your right mine is the 27th so we are
Buddies! I should ovulate a few days after too, hopefully they will remove the polyp and we can ttc again! X


----------



## Bug222

good luck sporty and lynny! I hope this is just what you both need to get your BFPs!!!


----------



## Tui

Good luck girls. Lets hope the procedure kick starts a bfp.


----------



## Tui

I actually have access to a load of stuff at work like maca, chaste tree berry (vitex), raspberry leaf, dong quai etc. If AF comes I'll buy a bit of each, lol. Just need to read up on quantities and how to take it.

I'm secretly hoping this is the month. I got my bfp on my 4th cycle trying last time and this is my 4th cycle after my mmc. Silly really as I know it doesn't mean anything, but hoping all the same.


----------



## Wishing1010

Everything crossed for you, tui!!! I hope this is your month too!


----------



## cutieq

I hope so Tui!


----------



## cutieq

Right behind you ladies. Something told me to test again. Went from no smiley at all this am so a solid smiley this pm. Same smiley pattern, cd, and bbt dip as last cycle.


----------



## Tui

Is that good? Are your cycles getting shorter?


----------



## confuzion

I've got everything crossed for you tui.

I've literally gotten pregnant on the third cycle trying every.single.time. All of my four pregnancies so far!

Though of course hoping your lucky cycle #4 brings a take-home baby!


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Is that good? Are your cycles getting shorter?

Seem to be. I don't know anymore lol. I'm just going with the flow. I thought epo did it last cycle but I'm not taking it this time. Growing tired of trying to figure it all out!

Hope this is lucky #4 for you!


----------



## Bug222

I hope this is it for you Tui!!!

Im cautiously optomistic about this cycle.. even though it has only just begun.. AF arrived on Oct 9th... exactly the same day as my LMP when I conceived Iain.... also my first Angles due date.... How crazy would that be if I do get my (sticky)BFP this cycle???


----------



## Tui

Could be a sign, I hope you are lucky this month xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies :) still read and follow you all regularly, I have my fingers crossed for you all this cycle! Tui - your chart is looking good!!


----------



## Tui

Thanks love, afraid it always looks like that though. Pregnant or not!

How you doing? Nearly 25 weeks already!


----------



## Tui

What's everyone doing this weekend? 

I'm just getting up for breakfast now. Then I have to finish the paving in the garden. Making the most of it as this new contract will mean I'll have to put in a few hours each weekend. Oh well, just think of the pennies.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:
 

> What's everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> I'm just getting up for breakfast now. Then I have to finish the paving in the garden. Making the most of it as this new contract will mean I'll have to put in a few hours each weekend. Oh well, just think of the pennies.

My DH got a job offer today so celebrations are in order tonight. Then we're going to a block party tomorrow and Sunday I get some QT with my mom!


----------



## Tui

Sounds like a great weekend. Congratulations on the job. You must be so relieved.


----------



## Squig34

FX for you then Bug, hopefully those are good omens!

Tui, hope you get to sign that contract soon!

We are going to a wedding tomorrow. It's been raining really heavily the past couple of days (at times) so I hope tomorrow is a bit nicer.

I've posted a pic in my journal of a squinter. The lines are so faint and haven't darkened throughout the day, so I used a different brand of test. Still faint. 11DPO today. Not hopeful yet, but not unconvinced enough that I'm definitely NOT pregnant to stop taking the progesterone just yet.

:hugs: Lynny for all the ladies coming back from mat leave. I know how you feel!


----------



## Tui

I can see the line squig, but I can't see if it's got colour. Everything crossed for you honey xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Fx Squig!!! And many congrats, cutie!!! I know I've told you both that in your journals but its so awesome, and def worth mentioning again! :) woo!!!

Tui, we have nothing but chores planned (blah!!!)


----------



## Tui

Well I'm showered and changed and relaxing before dinner. Did loads in the garden, really pleased. Going to rain soon so may spend this evening watching the start of series 5 of Downton Abbey. 

Had a really bad achey feeling today like I've pulled something near my uterus. Must have been all that stretching while weeding. Guess it's a bit sensitivite down there at the moment. Got back ache too which is probably from all the digging today. I seem to get achey round this time in tww, pregnant or not. Anyone else get that?


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> Well I'm showered and changed and relaxing before dinner. Did loads in the garden, really pleased. Going to rain soon so may spend this evening watching the start of series 5 of Downton Abbey.
> 
> Had a really bad achey feeling today like I've pulled something near my uterus. Must have been all that stretching while weeding. Guess it's a bit sensitivite down there at the moment. Got back ache too which is probably from all the digging today. I seem to get achey round this time in tww, pregnant or not. Anyone else get that?

Hmm not sure if I do or not?! Fx yours leads to a sticky BFP! Sounds like you have had a busy weekend thus far! Hope you get lots of rest in!


----------



## Tui

Thank you. I wasn't thinking it was a pregnancy sign, just wondering if anyone else got achey round now. The only time I didn't get it was last month when I was on epo. No cramps even with AF!


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> Thank you. I wasn't thinking it was a pregnancy sign, just wondering if anyone else got achey round now. The only time I didn't get it was last month when I was on epo. No cramps even with AF!

Well, FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Tui, you must've done some serious yard work! Praying those temps stay up for you!

Squig, Fx so tight for you! Just saw your test!


----------



## Lynny77

Squigg hopefully this is it and your forever baby! Got everything crossed for you! 

Tui hopefully that is a pregnancy sign!

Cutie did I read somewhere your husband got a job offer? I'll have to pop over to your journal:)

I've been working a lot, just waiting out the boring part of the cycle. Living vicariously through all the testers coming up!


----------



## cutieq

Lynny77 said:


> Squigg hopefully this is it and your forever baby! Got everything crossed for you!
> 
> Tui hopefully that is a pregnancy sign!
> 
> Cutie did I read somewhere your husband got a job offer? I'll have to pop over to your journal:)
> 
> I've been working a lot, just waiting out the boring part of the cycle. Living vicariously through all the testers coming up!

He DID! Got the offer yesterday. That was my BFP for the month :rofl:

Got anything planned, outside of work, to get you past the waiting? I have nada ...


----------



## Tui

Ok girls I was having a moment earlier. Tell me what simple things make you happy.

Mine was laying in a hot bath watching the rain through the window.

Guess I must be a bit emotional lately, lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

That sounds amazing, tui! I like reading, playing with my pets, video games, binge watching tv shows, walking, dancing, etc. :)


----------



## Tui

Oh and that achey uterus I had yesterday vanished over night. Weird ehh!


----------



## Lynny77

I'm having a great moment now! Cuddled on the couch with my man, pup and kitties. He made us a fire and we are enjoying an adult beverage. Love home!

Cutie working is unfortunately gonna keep me busy this week! I did get to visit Ireland on Thursday and that was fun! 

I thought of you Squigg visiting your fair country for 24 hours! I couldn't believe how busy Dublin was! So many people walking around! I need to go back and really see it!


----------



## cutieq

My simple thing that brings me joy is taking my dog for a Saturday morning walk. I get so caught up in the work week that it rarely happens but I look forward to my Saturday - rain, sleet or snow.

Lynny, I would take a trip to Ireland as my outing anyday. I hope the wait goes quick for you.


----------



## Fezzle

We went to visit OH's parents this weekend- it was a nice trip, but can only be so nice as his dad has terminal cancer. We did go for a ni e walk though in the park near OH's childhood home. It's starting to look really autumnal now with the leaves changing and blowing off the trees. 

My simple pleasures are a cup of tea, most things involving the cats and reading. Right now I'm reading David Mitchell's The Bone Clocks and really into it. That along with getting the house sorted are my current non-work TWW distractions. Next weekend we're finally putting all our books on the bookshelves- I'm looking forward to it! Also OH and I have been watching The Walking Dead- we're still in last season. 

cutieq- congrats to your DH!
Squig- looking forward to tomorrow's test!


----------



## cutieq

Sorry to hear that fezzle. I've lost 3 family members to cancer this year. I hate it! Your day sounds wonderful.

I'm also a big walking dead fan!


----------



## Fezzle

Ooooooh Squig, thanks for not making us wait!


----------



## Squig34

:) Thanks for the good luck wishes, ladies - more pics in my journal now :)

Glad you all have had enjoyable weekends. The wedding we were at yesterday was very nice and the weather stayed good! I love to have the time to read good books and drink coffee on a Saturday morning. That basically never happens anymore, but I still consider it a good way to start the weekend!

Lynny - how cool that you were over here! I live in Belfast so about 2 hours away from Dublin. If you were only there on Thursday, it must have been a really flying visit or are you in the UK for a bit? (all the way from Canada seems a bit excessive!!)


----------



## Tui

Can I change the front page squig?


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations squig, great lines.

My simple pleasures are hearing my daughter laugh and cuddling up to my hubby!


----------



## Squig34

Tui said:


> Can I change the front page squig?

Yes go for it. I was going to wait until I miss my period, but I've got good lines and changing the front page won't affect the outcome I guess! :) Thanks!


----------



## cutieq

I have to find something to occupy my time. I can't stop thinking about progesterone and hoping the doc can pinpoint it being low and the reason for my losses. I need to be realistic and not get my hopes up because maybe that's not the problem.


----------



## cutieq

Squig34 said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Can I change the front page squig?
> 
> Yes go for it. I was going to wait until I miss my period, but I've got good lines and changing the front page won't affect the outcome I guess! :) Thanks!Click to expand...

Whooooo!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Squigg congrats! I'm so excited for you! The airline I work for just started flying to Dublin from St Johns, Newfoundland this summer. It's only a four hour flight. The flight's so popular it's full every night. It ends next week so I was so glad to get to work one! I just loved Ireland. I need to go back and spend more time there for sure! I've always wanted to go to Belfast as well! Hopefully next year when we start up again!

Cutie we need to keep you occupied! Though no matter how occupied I am ttc is always top of mind!


----------



## Bug222

Oh squig!!!! I'm so very happy for you!!!

Congrats to your hubby cutie! 

I have been working nights all weekend- last one tonight... Got a pos OPK today in cd11... Keeps getting earlier and earlier!


----------



## Lynny77

cd 11 Bugg! Wow! I wish I'd go that early! I'm cd 11 today and it hasn't even occured to me to start opk's lol. Glad your last night shift is tonight! They can be so brutal!


----------



## cutieq

Nice OPK Bug. I'm glad this is your last night on the late shift. You will need your nights to BD!


----------



## Tui

Good luck bugg, get bd.


----------



## Tui

I've got 6 cb digi weeks in my cupboard and I'm desperate to pee on one. But I am restrained enough to know its a waste unless I have something on my ics. Which I don't. I got a faint line squinter today when I got bored and pee'd on one. But seeing as I get very faint lines every month I'm not kidding myself. As I said in my journal, my temps do not indicate anything remotely hopeful. Sorry, just having a moan. Wondering what the hell is wrong with my lining. Will be raiding the herbs at work next week, lol.


----------



## Bug222

Thanks ladies- I had DH come wake me up when he put DS down for his nap the last couple of days lol- so I'm way too tired but got some bd in at least!


----------



## cutieq

Yay bug!!

Hang in there Tui. Is this the same brand of tests?


----------



## kwynia

Missed a lot this weekend! Congrats on the bfp squig :) Really happy everyone has good things happening! My zen moments normally happen during nap time, it is the only time there is quiet in my house!


----------



## Squig34

Glad you got BD in Bug - FX for you!

:hugs: Cutie - totally understand you wanting something fixable to be wrong, even though rationally speaking you know it's better not to have any identifiable problems. 

Tui- is this a different brand from last month's? Cos if so, surely you couldn't be unlucky enough to get more evaps? Will pop into your journal later if you have pics. I hope it's a squinter which will become a blazing BFP!

Lynny - I can't believe the journey is that short! I didn't know you worked for an airline. My DH is a pilot :) but only short haul. You'll have to let me know if you do come to Belfast next year!


----------



## Tui

Same brand as last month, different to those others a while back. I'm thinking my egg is touching down long enough to trigger a bit of hcg then floating off! Nothing wants to stick. Only way it would explain why I get very very faint lines at this time past ovulation, but not when I tried them at other times to check for evaps. I'm not upset, just annoyed at my uterus!


----------



## Lynny77

Haha nice Bug! Glad you're getting in some bd!

Squigg that's so awesome your dh is a pilot! So you know how it is just praying he'll be home for O:) It makes me crazy every month arranging my schedule to be home!

Tui I so hope it's the start of a bfp for you! You seem like you're in a good position mentally though:)


----------



## kwynia

I've got some major ewcm right now, but I'm cd 8! Negative opk yesterday so I'm going to check again this evening.


----------



## Bug222

Kwynia- i usualy start getting EWCM at around cd8/9 then a pos opk at cd12.. so maybe you will ov early too?

Tui- fx'd for you!


----------



## Squig34

Kywnia, I often start getting EWCM from cd 8/9 but I o on cd 14 or 15. Still, sounds like it's time to start the BD! 

Lynny - yes - although he's home most nights, it can be hard getting our schedules to match up with the shift work. But hopefully we won't need them to match up for the next 9 months!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui said:


> Same brand as last month, different to those others a while back. I'm thinking my egg is touching down long enough to trigger a bit of hcg then floating off! Nothing wants to stick. Only way it would explain why I get very very faint lines at this time past ovulation, but not when I tried them at other times to check for evaps. I'm not upset, just annoyed at my uterus!

I love your chart!!!! I know it always Looks good but I have a great feeling for this cycle!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm officially in the TWW ladies!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! Welcome!

Now that I'm starting Clomid soon, I'm curious about the different days people take them- what's the reasoning behind taking it CD9-13?


----------



## Wishing1010

I went to the doc on cd9, expecting to Get the Clomid for next cycle. He said it was ok to take it this cycle, days 9-13. Seemed odd to me as last time I took it cd3-7. I will most likely take it the 3-7 next cycle.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm supposed to take it CD2-6 next cycle. 

I keep forgetting I still need to wait to see what happens this cycle, but since things haven't worked out so far, I've been assuming I need to wait for the Clomid to have a chance at getting a BFP. When I got my solid smiley, I was more relieved that if it was like last cycle's solid smiley, AF would come 2 weeks after, and I wouldn't have to take provera and wait to start the Clomid. But really this cycle is going well- last cycle I started spotting 5 days after my peak, but now I'm on 8 days after and no sign of any spotting yet. Even if this cycle isn't successful, I'm hoping the Metformin is helping my body become more normal which should increase the probability of success from the Clomid.


----------



## kwynia

I usually ovulate around cd 12 / 13, this is the earliest I've had so much ewcm, and ovary cramping as well. We are getting BD in, so I won't worry about it too much.


----------



## cutieq

Just a quick update ladies.. I had my appointment today and the doc had no hesitation to test for progesterone. I felt like I paid him $25.00 to self-diagnosis but whatever, it's done now. My results should be back tomorrow or Thursday and I can start the meds this cycle, if needed.

Being in the waiting room with all the baby bumps was a little overwhelming! I have a pretty serious headache that I can't determine if it's mental exhaustion or a hormone.


----------



## Fezzle

Glad you've got a test lined up- I hope it shows something useful! 

I felt like that a bit with my private appointment- I felt like I paid £250 to get someone to write me a prescription for Clomid, even though I'm sure my NHS GP would have done it if she could have. But, I did get an u/s for that £250, a definite diagnosis and plan going ahead- plus she was really nice and made me more optimistic.


----------



## Squig34

Yay for TWW Wishing!

That sounds very positive Fezzle - I hope the no spotting is literally going to be a positive when POAS begins! :)

Pleased for you, Cutie :)


----------



## Tui

Yay tww wishing!

Sorry about all the bumps cutieq, know how you feel.

Good luck with the clomid fezzle, maybe you won't need it though.

Hi everyone, hope you are all good. 

I've had a nice lunch with mum and a look round the shops. Cheered me up. Public holiday on monday so long weekend for me. Think I'll be working some of it now though....contract signed and ready to earn some money, woo hoo.


----------



## Bug222

good news cutie!! 

sounds like a nice day Tui :) 

glad you have a positive plan in place Fezzle!


----------



## Squig34

Yay for long weekend Tui and yay also for signing the contract at last!

Bug please remind me where you are in your cycle?


----------



## Lynny77

Wishing, fezzle and cutie sounds like you all have good plans in place but hopefully you won't need them!

Tui so hoping this cycle is it for you!

Bugg have you o'd?

Kwynia hopefully you'll o soon as well!

Squigg how are you feeling?

Nothing to report here. I won't be home until Thursday night and I haven't even started opk's yet. I'm day 13 today. Just waiting!


----------



## Squig34

I'm not too bad yet thanks Lynny. Afternoons I'm getting a headache & sometimes mild nausea. I also have some food aversions & today I was SO hungry, but nothing dreadful yet! I don't even have most of my usual pregnancy symptoms, which is odd.


----------



## Tui

Bump buddies squig?


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Bump buddies squig?

Awesome announcement Tui. I was like wait, what?! Hooray!!!!!!


----------



## taztap

Yay tui.. That's so exciting. Congratulations...


----------



## Tui

I'm soooooo nervous.


----------



## Bug222

ahhh Tui!!! so so so happy for you!!! :) 

im 2 dpo... but looks like this cycle is not going anywhere good.... pink spotting and cramping today. Only cd 14.


----------



## Fezzle

Tui- I said this in your journal, but try not to test too much and freak yourself out!

Bug- good luck! I started spotting at 4dpo last cycle and had it every day until AF came- it was SOOOO annoying. I hope yours is a temporary bit of mid-cycle spotting!


----------



## Bug222

i had 4 day of spotting last cycle but it didn't start until 9dpo. im done. so very done. I need to accept this may never happen.


----------



## cutieq

Bug, you go to the doc soon right? I know that's annoying!


----------



## Bug222

No- no help for me anytime soon. Here it has to be a year from the last pregnancy- so even though we have almost been trying for a year I have been pregnant twice in that time.


----------



## cutieq

Bug222 said:


> No- no help for me anytime soon. Here it has to be a year from the last pregnancy- so even though we have almost been trying for a year I have been pregnant twice in that time.

Oh poop. Hopefully you don't even need any tests and your BFP comes before then. Until then, we'll all be right here!


----------



## Tui

Bug I'm sorry your cycle is all wacky. Can't believe your doc won't see you even with your mc's. My doc said 6 months for me but I'm 38. When I asked if I needed to wait another 6 months after my mmc, she said no, it didn't count (in the nicest possible way).


----------



## Squig34

Tui said:


> Bump buddies squig?

Absolutely! Yay! I knew it Tui! Congratulations!! *runs off to Tui's journal*

Bug - lots of :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

Yay Tui!!! So good to see some bfp's in here! 

Bug that's so annoying! I wonder what it could be. The past 2 cycles since my mc I've had a mid cycle spot before o, which I'd never had before. So bizarre. Hugs to you hopefully the spotting means nothing.


----------



## bluefish1980

I had my temp dip below the cover line this morning and AF cramps off and on all day. Gutted as its only 12dpo today. AF isn't due until 15dpo &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear that, Bluefish :(


----------



## Tui

bluefish1980 said:


> I had my temp dip below the cover line this morning and AF cramps off and on all day. Gutted as its only 12dpo today. AF isn't due until 15dpo &#65533;&#65533;

Maybe you ovulated earlier than you think. It only takes one iffy temp to change your crosshairs. Sorry she is coming regardless xx


----------



## Bug222

booo sorry bluefish :(


----------



## cutieq

Sorry bluefish.

I caved and tested. No lines @7dpo. Still tons of time and it was refreshing to test lol.

The lab closes at noon tomorrow and I still don't have my results back :(


----------



## Bug222

Does anyone get super sore boobs just after ov? Mine are killing me and very very sensitive- 3dpo - I don't usually get like this till the day before AF... Maybe just a strong ov???


----------



## Tui

I never get sore (.)(.) so can't help there, sorry. 

Hope everyone is good.


----------



## bluefish1980

Temp rose slightly, but only just over cover line. Cramps stopped soon after I posted my comment. Typical!

Woke up at 2.30am with the worst headache I have had in ages! I still have it now. Paracetamol is barely touching it. Kinda hoping if AF is gonna show that she does it sooner rather than later so I can take stronger painkillers!

13dpo today.

Cutie - fingers crossed for you 7dpo is bloomin early so there's still plenty of time. Good luck.


----------



## bluefish1980

BTW my DH is mad on motorbikes (like proper nerdy!) and he found this. He has now decided this WILL be our pushchair! LOL
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tui

Haha, that's amazing! Imagine it.


----------



## Fezzle

bluefish- good luck! You're not out yet! I usually get a headache right before AF starts, but I've also seen people get headaches before a BFP, so I guess like most symptoms it can go either way. I had a headache on Wed so was worried AF was coming super early, but so for nothing (I'm only 10 dpo today).

cutie- you're still very early so good luck!

bug- if you're having weird cycles, you should still be able to get some help. Even if it's not fertility treatment, they should still test you for possible gynaecological issues. That's been my experience with the NHS- I can't get a referral until we've been trying for two years, but they were able to still diagnose and treat PCOS because it's not just about fertility. I hope you did have a good O! I think my breasts start to get sore around the time I ovulate, though I haven't been ovulating long enough to really see a pattern!

tui- how are you feeling?


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha Bluefish :) 

cutie - yep, still early, but fun to POAS for sure & hopefully that extra line will appear soon!

Bug - my boobs are usually a little sore after o, but when I was pg, I knew because (until this pregnancy) they were always bigger & sorer, esp from about 7dpo. So, could be a good sign - fx!


----------



## cutieq

Blue, you're definitely not out yet!

Bug, my bbs hurt from on to AF normally but that's happened in BFP and BFN cycles.

Love your ticker, Tui!


----------



## sportysgirl

Bug my boobs seem to hurt on and off all cycle but more so just before AF.

Lynne is you hysteroscopy appointment tomorrow? If so how are you feeling? 

Cutie your temps are looking good.

Tui how are you feeling? 

Squig how are things?


----------



## Lynny77

Bug I've had cycles where my boobs started getting sore at 5dpo but usually they get sore 9dpo on regardless wether it was a bfp or not. 

Blue that's so cute! Hopefully af stays away! 

Cutie when you get into testing I always eagerly open the computer in the morning to see how you're doing! Hopefully this month will bring good news!

Fezzle that goes for you too this week! Hopefully af stays far away!

Sportysgirl yes it is tomorrow! I'm not nervous at all. I'm more nervous about having to call in sick for tomorrow lol. I'll make my sick call soon and get it over with. I have to be at the clinic at 10am tomorrow I think the actual procedure is at 10:40am. I'll provide a detailed report lol!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Lynny!


----------



## Tui

Good luck lynny. Hope it goes well. I know what you mean about sick calls, I hate lying. I feel guilty for days!

I'm good. Thank you for asking. I am happy now as AF should have been here today but with a temp of 98.9 I know she ain't coming! Never been that high, woo hoo. More relaxed now. Little bean is happy I think and these sharp pains must be it bedding in tight.

DH is very happy. I left the digi out next to the kettle yesterday morning, so he would see it when he made coffee before work. I was up 2 hours before to pee on it so I couldn't sleep after. Agonising 2 hour wait for him to get up, ahh!

Have a great weekend girls. 

Lynny, I'll be waiting for an update. Cutieq I'm off to the poas thread to check for any pee sticks. Fezzle, do you ever test early?


----------



## cutieq

Good luck Lynny!

Tui, that's awesome about your temps and telling DH!

Afm, no progesterone test results and the lab is closed for the day. Pissed but trying to move on!


----------



## Tui

That's annoying cutie! Are they open tomorrow or do you have to wait till Monday now?


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> That's annoying cutie! Are they open tomorrow or do you have to wait till Monday now?

They're not open until Monday. Now I almost have to hope for a bfn this cycle because I don't want to deal with a BFP without progesterone if that's in fact the problem. Oh well is all I can say. My feelings and wants don't change the outcome.


----------



## Tui

I don't know much about progesterone supplements but could you get something over the counter? I see some women order it online.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> I don't know much about progesterone supplements but could you get something over the counter? I see some women order it online.

I've heard about that as well. I don't want to go messing with it until I know my levels are in fact low. I need to stop trying to play miracle doctor and just let it be, I think.


----------



## Tui

Fair enough xx


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Fair enough xx

I'm just incredibly pissy about this. I couldn't have possibly called and gotten in front of this anymore than I tried. Just disrespectful not to call someone back when you say you will. Doesn't help that I'm bored at work, staring at the clock so I have nothing else to think about. I do have a fun weekend ahead though thankfully!


----------



## Fezzle

That's so annoying, cutieq! I wish all results were just put online for you to check.

Tui- I'll test early if, for example,I have a night out planned to know if i can drink, or if it's not as convenient to test after AF is due, but by early I mean 12 dpo at the earliest.


----------



## Lynny77

Cutie that's so annoying for you! 

Ok so I'm cd15 today and I got some new opk's in the mail so I dipped one and it came out positive. I had some of my older opk's around and I dipped it in the same pee and it was clearly negative. I do have a ton of watery cm today. Like a lot! lol. 

I just wonder with my hysteroscopy tomorrow how that'll affect it. I'm still going to bd tonight anyways! 

cd15 is the earliest I've ever had a positive opk. I wonder if this brand is more sensitive and catches the lh rise earlier then the other one does? Has anyone ever tried the bfp brand? 

Confused!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kwynia

That's a pretty big difference lynny, I don't have experience with that brand. I've only used wondfo opks.

Sorry about the tests cutie, but I'm glad you are looking at a fun weekend at least :)

I think my O is gonna show. CM is picking up (but not ew) and CP is high open and soft. FX it will be a busy (bd) weekend ;)


----------



## cutieq

How bizarre! Because the positive is definitely positive.

I've had tons of creamy cm which is pretty weird.


----------



## cutieq

kwynia said:


> That's a pretty big difference lynny, I don't have experience with that brand. I've only used wondfo opks.
> 
> Sorry about the tests cutie, but I'm glad you are looking at a fun weekend at least :)
> 
> I think my O is gonna show. CM is picking up (but not ew) and CP is high open and soft. FX it will be a busy (bd) weekend ;)

Have lots and lots of bedroom fun!


----------



## sportysgirl

Cutie how disappointing about the tests. I dot think they realise how important these things are to us! 
Xx


----------



## Bug222

good luck tomorrow lynny!!!


----------



## cutieq

Good luck Lynny!

I had a great night with DH at the fair and I'm feeling much better about everything!

You ladies are an amazing support system. Baby dust for us all!


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm out. :witch: arrived early.


----------



## cutieq

bluefish1980 said:


> I'm out. :witch: arrived early.

Arg. Sorry Hun!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry bluefish :(


----------



## kwynia

Sorry to hear that bluefish :(


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks ladies. Good luck to everyone else - especially you Tui!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, bluefish! I might be starting soon too- I had some light red streaks when I wiped earlier.


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: the witch needs to GTFO of here!!!!


----------



## cutieq

^what she said!


----------



## Lynny77

I agree with Wishing!! So sorry Blue and Fezzle!!! 

My hysteroscopy this morning was incredibly anticlimactic. They put the camera inside me and I was able too see my cervix and utuerus which was kinda neat. He showed me how you can see this white sort of lining I guess that makes my uterus arcuate- or heart shaped- like dipping down. He said they'll snip that white stuff- another time. So more waiting! 

But we'll give this month a go because when they do the snip I'll be out that cycle. I should hear from the nurse within the next couple of weeks to make that appointment. More waiting! Typical ttc:coffee:


----------



## Lynny77

Oh and Sportysgirl- there was a little cramping but it wasn't as painful as a sono. They put a lot of fluid in me too so when I stood up it all gushed out of me to the ground haha. I said- this must be what it's like to have your water break! All that fluid probably flushed last nights sperm out. Will have to replenish tonight! lol.


----------



## Squig34

Good luck with the BD Lynny & Kwynia! Sorry it wasn't a bit more exciting this more Lynny ;) 

sorry AF came Fezzle & Bluefish.

Thanks for asking about me Sporty; I'm not sure how I am as I've been having cramps accompanied by pink spotting for the past 3 or 4 hours. Plus, it seems that my symptoms, such as they were, may be abating. Definitely not getting stronger. So I don't imagine it could be anything good


----------



## kwynia

Sorry squig, I hope that spotting goes away.


----------



## sportysgirl

Lynny77 said:


> Oh and Sportysgirl- there was a little cramping but it wasn't as painful as a sono. They put a lot of fluid in me too so when I stood up it all gushed out of me to the ground haha. I said- this must be what it's like to have your water break! All that fluid probably flushed last nights sperm out. Will have to replenish tonight! lol.

Its rubbish you have more waiting! I hate waiting. 

I shall be looking out for the fluid then! They said they will remove my polyp if thats what it is on Monday so I really hope they do and then we can start trying again! 
Good luck with the sperm replenishment, when will you ovulate? xx


----------



## Tui

Sorry blue and fezzle. That sucks.

Lynny, glad it went well. Pain you have to wait again though. Why do they do that, so annoying. 

Squig, no no no, all is ok, you and bean are fine! It's just settling in. Positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Tui

Good luck sporty xx


----------



## Lynny77

Such a pain more waiting Tui! I just want it fixed so I can feel I have a better chance ttc'ing!

Sportsgirl- hopefully they remove it on Monday! I do have a bit of cramping tonight but it's not that bad- just enough to snuggle in unnattractive clothing on the couch:) My opk's were clearly negative today so either I've already O'd or maybe my body geared up and didn't O. Not sure if today had an effect on O. I'll keep opk'ing and see!


----------



## Tui

Sounds like your body is just cooking a big fat egg this time lynny. It will come soon xx


----------



## Bug222

sorry blue and fezzle xxx

good luck lynny and kywania!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh girls, I had a horrid nightmare last night. Dreamt I was pregnant could feel baby move and kick. Saw it's foot and was trying to take a photo to show people but every time I took it I came up blank. I woke up crying. :(


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Sporty


----------



## Lynny77

Sporty that's a horrible dream! Hugs! And good luck tomorrow!

I didn't get to bd last night. I was feeling too crampy from yesterday morning. It was like a wierd gas crampy except no gas coming out. And these new opk's are killing me. Positive today but my old opk's are negative. I'll keep testing until my old opk's either run out or become positive. And I'd ordered hpt tests in this brand! I could probably pee on one now and get a squinter lol.


----------



## Tui

Lynny thats odd! I had some that were more sensitive but it was only a day either side.

Sporty I know how you feel honey. I dreamt I had another mmc and was having to go round telling everyone. I was only 8 weeks so that date is going to freak me out now. Stupid horrid dreams. Hugs to you x


----------



## Bug222

ugh what an awful dream sporty :( you too Tui!!! Wishing you dreamless sleeps tonight!


----------



## Lynny77

I'm out before I even begin on this month. I'm back to work and got called out for 3 days:( dh was out all day so I didn't even get to see him before I was called out. That in itself made me go mental. My old opk's haven't gone positive yet so maybe it'll hold out a day or 2 but today it was looking like it'll be soon.


----------



## Bug222

Oh Lynny that is awful!! :( :(


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear that Lynny :(


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks all- I wish AF was here now but still just spotting! I'm 13dpo today, and despite all the spotting in the last few cycles, I seem to have a longish LP before I actually get flow, so not expecting her until Wed or Thurs. My boobs have stopped hurting, so I imagine it will be soon now. I am just ready to start the Clomid now! I'll start it on CD2, and once AF starts, I can make my scan appointment for CD11 or 12 to monitor how it's working. 

Lynny- glad the procedure wasn't too bad for you and wishing you luck with the timing this cycle!

Squig and Tui- wishing the best for you both! :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

Sorry lynny :(

And also sorry about the bad dreams. I've always been a vivid dreamer and remember most of them even some from 20+ years ago when I was little. I have had a few doozies post mc that really rocked me, it feels awful.

Afm: Hello tww! :hi: :wave: And doctor tomorrow :)


----------



## cutieq

sorry lynny.

Bug, can't wait for your appt tomorrow and welcome to the wait.

Tui & Squig, hope you're both doing well.

AFM, apologies if this is a duplicate post for some of you ... we're on a lot of the same threads. the doc FINALLY called back and my progesterone level was 13.8, which they said is "low". I'm of course googling now to see just how low. Never satisfied. I have been prescribed 200mg prometrium to be taken twice a day. fingers crossed this fixes things!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, how are well all?

I had my hysteroscopy yesterday they found nothing. Everything looks healthy so they said I have a good prognoses for the future. 
I am kind of disappointed as I was hoping there was a polyp they would remove it and then everything would be ok again. 

So next step is the fertility clinic next month, in the meantime we are going to start trying again, maybe the break will have done the trick? 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Squig34

It's good that there's nothing wrong, Sporty - but yes hopefully the break will turn out to be just what was needed.

good news Cutie!

Hope your appt goes well today Kwynia.

yes I'm fine thanks. Got a dr appt today myself to get the clexane in anticipation of a good scan next Tues. I'm also going to ask for some 400mg progesterone since, although I haven't had any more spotting, I read on another forum that that's what the clinic which is treating me recommends if you spot (it never would've occurred to me to contact them!) I'm not seeing my usual GP but this one is nice so will hopefully give me what I want.


----------



## Bug222

glad nothing was wrong sporty! I hope the break will help you get your bfp soon!

sounds like a good plan Squig!!! 

good luck Kywania!


----------



## cutieq

just checking in... still getting BFN's. AF should be due tomorrow, but my temps are still super high!

I haven't gotten my progesterone prescription yet and I'm annoyed.

Definitely good to see that nothing is wrong Sporty and I hope hope you don't even need that appointment after your break. 

good luck today squig. how ya doing today bug?

thinking of you tui!


----------



## kwynia

Headed out to doc soon. I dont really expect much except maybe a game plan so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cutieq

kwynia said:


> Headed out to doc soon. I dont really expect much except maybe a game plan so I'll let you know how it goes.

can't wait to hear!


----------



## Bug222

im ok- 8 dpo. of course i tested (again) even though i wouldn't expect to see anything- bfn. Last cycle i started spotting at cd9 so we will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## kwynia

Back from my obgyn, unfortunately still no answers to my ongoing health issues. He took a look at all my symptoms and feels that even though the severity correlates with my cycle, he didn't see anything that directly points at a hormone imbalance.

As far as ttc goes, he is recommending a Sonohysterography after my next period, so mid-november, to check for polyps because I have heavy clotty periods. And depending on the results, just go from there. Glad but also a little perturbed that he doesn't seem concerned. There's a chance I won't need it if I get a bfp this month, guess we'll know in a couple weeks.

Next step for me health wise will be a specialist with neuro or rhuematology...probably the latter since I had a clear mri.


----------



## Lynny77

Sporty glad the prognosis was good! It can be frustrating when it's not an easy fix and bam pregnant! Hopefully the break did you good!

Bugg hopefully no spotting tomorrow!

Cutie wonder if it's just a late implanter? I like the high temps!

Squig glad to hear everything's going ok!

Tui I'm thinking of you my girl. Lots of hugs!

Kwynia hopefully you get that bfp this month!

I'm thinking I ovulated over the weekend. CM is creamy now and very negative opk's. And I'm so bitchy already! lol.


----------



## cutieq

Lynny, welcome to the TWW!

I looked back at my tests from last cycle and I didn't get a definite faint until 14dpo and a positive on the digi not until 16 so maybe I do just implant late? I would love to see a dark, progressing line just once in my life!


----------



## kwynia

Lynny, did you get bd in before the weekend, are we tww buddies?


----------



## Tui

Hi girls hope everyone is well. Sorry I've not been commenting but I'm thinking of you all. Gonna take a break for a bit. May update my journal from time to time. Have changed the front page a bit so you can carry on without me if I don't come back. Love you all xx


----------



## Lynny77

Ah Tui hugs to you. Take the time you need and when you're ready we'll be here!!

Kwynia- nope. Well we got a bd on Friday night but then I got my insides flushed out with that hysteroscopy so I think that flushed away all the swimmers. The timing this cycle was absolute crap. Booo!


----------



## cutieq

Thinking of you always Tui.


----------



## Fezzle

kwynia- those appointments can be really frustrating. I had that issue with my first GP- she thought all my irregular cycles were normal for having just got off the pill and all was fine.

:hugs: tui

lynny- did you end up getting any BDing in before you went away?

good luck with testing Bug and cutieq

AF still hasn't come for me on 15dpo. I'm still spotting. I hope she comes today or tomorrow. I'm ready to get this Clomid show on the road. The good news the date I need to have the next scan won't affect our weekend away now!


----------



## cutieq

good luck fezzle. I hate that lingering feeling of being ready to roll on to the next cycle.

I got some very faint lines this am and my temps are still up, so I guess there's a chance. I'm terrified of another chemical and the stupid doc STILL has not called in my prescription.


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh- can we see the lines? Fx!


----------



## cutieq

sure. not much to see though lol
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5









test2.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fezzle

lol ok, I will look forward to seeing darker ones in a few days!


----------



## Bug222

*hugs* Tui xxx

My hopes were up for this cycle for nothing. Spotting has started right on time- 9dpo. Looks like I am never getting my rainbow as this seems to be my new norm. LP is too short to get pregnant.


----------



## Lynny77

Ah big hugs to you Bugg! How disappointing! Damn that witch!!! 

Cutie fx to you!


----------



## cutieq

Bug, together we will get this figured out!


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Tui, we'll be glad to hear from you when you feel up to it.

:hugs: too Bug. Is there anything you can take to extend your LP?

Kwynia, disappointing not to have something firm I know, so hopefully your next BFP will be a sticky if there's no obvious reason why it can't be. :dust:


----------



## confuzion

Hope your BFP comes around just in the nick of time kwynia. I echo squig that it is incredibly discouraging not to get any answers. But you brought 2 healthy babes into the world, and you will have another :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Tui...:hugs: im so very sorry.


----------



## Fezzle

Ok, AF has finally started! Tomorrow I'll be starting the Clomid!


----------



## cutieq

Yay fezzle! Sorry for AF but glad you're excited about the next cycle! AF will be here for me in a day or two with my temp drop. I'm excited for my next go round too!!


----------



## Lynny77

Yay clomid cycle Fezzle! Maybe you'll even get twins! lol.

Ah Cutie sorry for the temp drop! Onwards and upwards!

As for me- got my surgery booked November 15th. Only thing is I can't do it if af is here and I have a sneaking suspicion she will be! We'll see I guess!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry if this is a duplicate for any of you ladies, but I got my BFP today @ 10 DPO. I was on 25mg on Clomid. Keep the faith ladies, excited to see your Clomid cycle, Fezzle!!!!!!!

Good luck, Lynny!!!!!!! FX AF comes early and you can go through your surgery as planned. :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

Wishing I'm so excited for you! Clomid for the win!


----------



## Squig34

Wishing - such great news! Rushing off to your journal :)

Lynny - hope AF cooperates.

Fezzle - glad AF is properly here now so you can get on to your next cycle.

Cutie, sorry about impending AF but glad you're feeling ok about it.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Wishing! I'm even more optimistic about Clomid now!


----------



## sportysgirl

OMG wishing congratulations that's amazing news! X x


----------



## kwynia

Congrats Wishing! That's wonderful news :)


----------



## Tui

Congratulations wishing. That's wonderful news xx


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats wishing!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Wishing- was this your first cycle on Clomid? It makes me hopeful seeing it work for you even with just 25mg! Do you have PCOS? I've taken my first pill today so Fx!


----------



## Wishing1010

Fezzle said:


> Wishing- was this your first cycle on Clomid? It makes me hopeful seeing it work for you even with just 25mg! Do you have PCOS? I've taken my first pill today so Fx!

I took it for one cycle back in March, and then this is my first cycle since then. :) no PCOS, they had no clue what was causing our infertility. I'm so excited for you, wishing you the best of luck and sending tons of sticky dust your way!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats again Kenna!!!

Uber confused over here. My temp went back up but all tests are still negative. 15dpo today. My guess is the prometrium is spiking my temp but I have no idea! Tired of being so confused, tired of all the waiting. Yep, tired.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, cutieq. From what I've seen on the 35+ thread I'm on where more people seem to take some sort of progesterone, it does seem to keep temps up and delay AF while you're still taking it. Are you supposed to wait for something specific to stop taking it?


----------



## cutieq

Fezzle said:


> Good luck, cutieq. From what I've seen on the 35+ thread I'm on where more people seem to take some sort of progesterone, it does seem to keep temps up and delay AF while you're still taking it. Are you supposed to wait for something specific to stop taking it?

Doc told me to wait until AF which seems confusing because if it delays AF, that seems counterproductive. Squig, says she tests around 14dpo and stops taking hers if she's not pregnant. I think I'm going to follow that and stop taking it so AF can come then take it from 7dpo to 14dpo, test, stop. I love bnb. I swear I would be so lost in the weeds listening to the doctors!


----------



## Lynny77

Oh that is confusing! Must be so hard to get to dpo 14 with high temps and no af. I'd be already starting the baby shower registry lol.


----------



## sportysgirl

I have really strong opk's today! So excited to be trying again! X


----------



## Tui

Good luck sporty. Lots of bd for you now.


----------



## Bug222

good luck sporty!


----------



## Wishing1010

Everything is crossed, sporty!!!!


----------



## kwynia

Go sporty go!


----------



## Fezzle

Have fun, sporty!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Sporty!


----------



## Lynny77

Hoping you catch that egg Sporty!


----------



## confuzion

:rofl: @ lynny - starting a baby shower registry

Good luck sporty! I'm so looking forward to trying again too!


----------



## cutieq

FX sporty! Add me to the ready to get back in the saddle bunch. The one time I want AF to show, this heffa is nowhere to be found. I knew progesterone could delay AF but sheesh!


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I don't understand why you doc didn't instruct you to go off of it...AF isn't going to come as long as progesterone is tricking your body into thinking it's pregnant. For someone women it does, but I don't think they absorb the progesterone as well as you seem to be cutie. At least you know for sure it works for you!

Hopefully it won't be long now if you've stopped the prometrium.


----------



## Lynny77

Dropping in to say hi! Not much going on here except I ovulated some point last week so just waiting :coffee: My chances this month are so slim I might as well have been NTNP.


----------



## cutieq

Good luck sporty! Spotting started for me today finally so I will be ready again soon.


----------



## kwynia

Here's my 8 dpo BFN :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-03 08.26.34.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fezzle

Still early, kwynia!

cutieq- glad AF is finally showing up to the party!


----------



## Squig34

Yep still early Kwynia!

Disappointing for you Lynny :(

Good news on AF showing up, Cutie!


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks ladies. Let's hope we have caught that egg!

Kwynia looking forward to seeing your next test!

Lynn how many days post OV are you?

Cutie I hope AF comes soon and that you can get in to the next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

AF finally came. Cramps are pretty bad, but I'll take it. Incredibly ready for a new cycle and hoping this one will be somewhat regular timing wise and not incredibly long.

I've been seeing pregnant women EVERYWHERE lately. Maybe it's the season? I keep thinking about how incredible it will be to celebrate a sticky bean over the holidays. Ya hear me Santa? That's all I want for Christmas!


----------



## Lynny77

Sporty I think I'm about about 8dpo? I'm not sure. My new opk's gave me positives all week! So annoying! We bd'd the Friday but I had the hysteroscopy on Saturday so that's why I think I have no chance this month. Hopefully you caught your egg

Cutie I know right! I just want it to be my turn!


----------



## Tui

cutieq said:


> AF finally came. Cramps are pretty bad, but I'll take it. Incredibly ready for a new cycle and hoping this one will be somewhat regular timing wise and not incredibly long.
> 
> I've been seeing pregnant women EVERYWHERE lately. Maybe it's the season? I keep thinking about how incredible it will be to celebrate a sticky bean over the holidays. Ya hear me Santa? That's all I want for Christmas!

Can I just second (third) this santa! Sticky beans all round if you please :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

Sticky BFP's for all of us for Christmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwynia

Technically we've all been very "naughty" this year *wink* *wink*


----------



## Tui

Haha, yes I guess you are right there kwynia.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol!!! We have been very naughty and must continue to do so or no sticky BFP! :)


----------



## confuzion

:rofl: @kwynia!

Naughty indeed :haha:


----------



## Bug222

went to my dr and pleaded my case once again... and this time actually got a referral to a specialist!!!! He also ordered a bunch of bloodwork- Estradiol, FSH, Kidney function, LH, progesterone, electrolytes, liver function, thyroid function and a CBC. Finally a positive step!!!


----------



## cutieq

Great great great bug!!!


----------



## laurac1988

great job bug!


----------



## Tui

Well done bug. Sometimes you just have to annoy them till they give in just to get rid of you, lol.


----------



## Tui

Ok where is everone cycle wise?

I'm cd10. Been getting lines on my opks this last day or two. The pre positive kind of lines. But this afternoon it was back to white. Soooo did I miss my peak or is it still coming? Who knows. I guess if tomorrow's temp is high I will find out. Only bd once so far (this morning) so I hope I haven't peaked already. Hard trying to read your body after mc.


----------



## cutieq

Personally still waiting for O


----------



## cutieq

Personally still waiting for O. Hope your O is still coming so you have more bd time!


----------



## Nikki1979

That's great Bug!! 

I am on CD 2 - I am so sick and tired of ttc. Next week wld be the one year anniversary of the due date of my loss. I should have been preparing for a first birthday party now :(


----------



## Tui

Sorry nikki, virtual hugs to you xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Excellent news bug. 
Tui sounds like o is still to come. 

Yesterday would have been one of my due dates, a hard day. Currently I am 6/7 dpo.


----------



## Fezzle

Good job, bug- good luck with the tests!

Sportys and Nikki- sorry for your anniversaries :hugs:

I'm just waiting to O too. I'm on CD9. With the Clomid, I might ovulate anywhere from Sunday to the following Friday. OH and I BDed last night and will get one in tomorrow morning, but then we have to play things by ear with him going up to see his parents. His father's health has taken a serious downturn, and things are shutting down so it's a matter of time now. I'll have my scan on Monday night, so that will be helpful to see where things are with my eggs and if the Clomid worked.


----------



## laurac1988

Cd19 here. Waiting to o. Should be in the next week


----------



## cutieq

Sounds like we're all rounding up to the fun part of the cycle. 

November will be my 1st due date. Pretty freaking sad to be honest. And I've managed to get my hopes up so high now that I have progesterone but I feel like I have more disappointments in my future.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Cd15 ov test still negative and have had some random spotting today which is weird, hugs to you all with anniversarys coming up xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Sounds like we're all rounding up to the fun part of the cycle.
> 
> November will be my 1st due date. Pretty freaking sad to be honest. And I've managed to get my hopes up so high now that I have progesterone but I feel like I have more disappointments in my future.

:hugs: I hope and pray a sticky bean is the next BFP you will get!!! Same for all of you ladies. I know how hard it is TTCAL, but a lot of women do get their LO, even after multiple losses. I won't lie that I'm scared to death about our little bean, I don't know if I will ever feel secure unless I'm actually holding the baby in my arms. And that sucks!!! Why can't we just relish in this time? :(


----------



## bluefish1980

This month we should be celebrating a 1st birthday, but instead, we're still TTC #1. It's tough, but people like wishing give me hope x


----------



## Tui

Hugs to you all :hugs:

Fezzle that's so exciting. I would love to be seeing what my eggs are up to, lol. I'm sure the clomid will be a raging success.

Cutie, hang in there. You are the light that keeps everyone else bright. 

Well my temp was low again so must have been a blip on the opk. They didn't get dark so must have been a half surge then changed it's mind, lol.


----------



## cutieq

Thanks! I'm hanging in there. We went into this year really hoping for a BFP in 2014 and as we get closer to the end of the year, I'm just starting to get really anxious!

I have high hopes for us all!


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> Thanks! I'm hanging in there. We went into this year really hoping for a BFP in 2014 and as we get closer to the end of the year, I'm just starting to get really anxious!
> 
> I have high hopes for us all!

Still time this year!!!! I have everything I can possibly cross, crossed for all of you!!!!


----------



## Tui

We started trying in January. Can't believe its now November and no bfp. How nieve was I. I'm sure my mum wonders what is wrong. I think she got pregnant pretty easily, but then she was 18 when she had her first! Not an old fart like me with tired eggs.


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: Tui!!! It was the middle of 2010 when we started. Seems like the last 4 years of my life has revolved around AF and sadness!


----------



## cutieq

May 2013 for me with my 1st BFP in Feb of this year. DH mentioned that while looking for anniversary cards they all mentioned being great parents or growing our family and it made him sad.

I do have high hopes, I swear I do! My gut says it's going to happen for us eventually but when we least expect it. Not when I'm tracking and stalking it to death, but I don't know how to "not try"


----------



## Tui

Not any more honey. You have a very sticky pumpkin in there now. So pleased for you x


----------



## cutieq

yea Kenna! You waited 4 years and now look at you.. you're 4 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Tui

I'd love to be more relaxed about it but I don't have time. Like you say, how? If I wasn't temping or doing opks I'd be constantly trying to guess when to bd and looking at the calendar. Wouldn't work.


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> I'd love to be more relaxed about it but I don't have time. Like you say, how? If I wasn't temping or doing opks I'd be constantly trying to guess when to bd and looking at the calendar. Wouldn't work.

I agree and we've seen just as many women get BFPS from temps, opks, etc so I'm a-ok with it. I think I've gotten relaxed by default out of pure exhaustion. Going to sound weird, but I almost feel like now I know the recipe for getting pregnant for the most part, but haven't figured out why they don't want to hang around.


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> May 2013 for me with my 1st BFP in Feb of this year. DH mentioned that while looking for anniversary cards they all mentioned being great parents or growing our family and it made him sad.
> 
> I do have high hopes, I swear I do! My gut says it's going to happen for us eventually but when we least expect it. Not when I'm tracking and stalking it to death, but I don't know how to "not try"

It's hard to not try, your mind will tell you that if you don't try, you might miss it (If it's anything like my mind!).


----------



## kwynia

I'll be coming up on my first mc due date in early Dec. It's hard to look back at the past 8 months and see all those wishful days after ovulating and then all those devastated heartbroken days after a loss or AF. But even though looking back is painful, I still only feel hope looking forward. Hugs and love to all you ladies!

:hugs: &#9825; &#9825; :hugs:​


----------



## cutieq

We're all so different but so alike. I wish we had something more in common...like a favorite color instead of heartbreak. What a great day it'll be when we're all bumping bellys together.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm on a bit on an "i don't care" thing at the moment. I'm doing OPKs as obviously we have to, but nothing else. Just one donation a month and getting on with our lives. This might take a long time, but as long as we use every egg, we know we're giving it the best chance of becoming our rainbow


----------



## cutieq

Good for you Laura! We BD pretty regularly so I can normally be a little more relaxed around this time and with O and have some fun, but once I O, it's always stressful for me but I vow not to test before 12DPO this cycle so hopefully I can relax.


----------



## Squig34

Good news about the specialist, Bug!

:hugs: to all of you with due dates or should-have-been birthdays around now.


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies! 
im cd 9.. been taking opks since cd 6.. they were darker on cd6 than they are now.. def nowhere near pos then but almost no second line now. i have been getting a positive around cd 11/12 the last few cycles so I guess i will see in a few days... but I am having the usual breast tenderness I have just after ov normally now.. with how screwed up my cycles have been lately I guess it isn't completely crazy to think I have already ov'd... now the question is when to go for my bloodwork. For most people it is usually cd 21... but I don't always make it to cd 21...


----------



## cutieq

Bug I might just schedule it and get in there when you can. I went a little earlier than most (5dpo instead of 7)and they still did the bloodwork


----------



## Lynny77

Tui I know exactly what you mean about time and not having the luxury to take cycles off. That's why i was so upset this month when we didn't get a good bd in before O. Usually we're doing it every day my fertile week.

Bugg so happy you're moving forward! 

To everyone who's having due date come up big hugs to you. It sucks!

I've been ttc since August 2012. Ah seeing that is depressing itself. Wishing you're my inspiration!

And I'm cd30 today. My last 2 cycles post mc have been super long- 40 and 36, but prior to mc they were usually about 32 day cycles. Hoping as each month goes by they'll get shorter and back to normal. Not sure when I o'd since my new opk's gave me positives starting at cd15 and I didn't get a positive on my older opk's. Just waiting it out and hoping af starts sooner than later so I can do my surgery next saturday!


----------



## cutieq

I hate hoping for AF Lynny but if you want it, you got it!


----------



## Lynny77

Ha Cutie! Part of me is still like well maybe a magic sperm hung around for 4 days despite the all the fluid thrown in me from the hysteroscopy. But this month won't be as devastating as last month where we gave it everything we had while on holiday and it would have been so perfect- urgh!


----------



## cutieq

This is my final cycle of the year because they're so long. Come on BFP!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Now I've gone and confused myself. Randomly peed on a digital OPK and got a solid smiley. No way I'm O'ing right now. I hope I don't have a screwy cycle on my hands.


----------



## Tui

Oh that's confusing. Have you got some ic opks to compare with?


----------



## cutieq

Tui said:


> Oh that's confusing. Have you got some ic opks to compare with?

No :( either it's faulty but I've never fault a faulty one in all 9 months I've used it. Or perhaps I'm gearing up to O in next 2-3 days and the epo moved me up? I swear I just stop spotting like 2 days ago from AF. Just gonna try to keep a steady bd and see what happens. Temps will tell me in a day or two.

Tui, it seems like every cycle we have similar issues!


----------



## Tui

That's because we can't stop fiddling with nature, lol. 

I can't tell if I'm about to ovulate or not. My opks seem to keep changing their mind today. Guess I'll find out either tomorrow or the next day for sure. We have been bd every day so should be ok.


----------



## cutieq

Lol the fiddlers on the roof we are.

I'm guessing I just ironically caught and lh surge but it's not O. We're going to be anyway but geez this is gonna be one interesting and potentially long cycle!


----------



## Tui

Just realised I'm out of opks, so thats that! Guess away it will be.


----------



## cutieq

Tui are you temping this month?


----------



## Lynny77

Well cd1 today for me. I'm ok with it. Was expecting it. And hopefully the ol witch will be gone by Saturday so I can go ahead with the surgery. And a 31 day cycle! Yes! Finally my cycles going back to normal after my mc. 

Tui and Cutie I'll be watching you guys to see if you O! Cutie it'll be so crazy if you O this early but yay to quicker chances!


----------



## Tui

Sorry lynny. I know you were expecting it after the bad timing but a little bit of us always hopes doesn't it, lol.

Looks like I O'd last night/this morning. Temp is up.

I wasn't going to chart properly this month, just enough to confirm O thats all. I will probably stop after my cross hairs. Don't want to torture myself.


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks Tui! You and Cutie are always opposite of me so when I go into the boring part of my cycle you two are gearing up to test. Keeps me occupied lol.


----------



## Tui

Living vicariously through other peoples craziness. I like it.


----------



## Fezzle

Hopefully I'll be ovulating soon, so will be right behind you! We haven't BDed since Saturday morning though, and not sure we'll be successful when I next see OH (Wed. morning), so I might just be waiting for AF with no hope of anything else this cycle. We'll see!


----------



## Tui

You may have to seduce him fezzle. Try greeting him in nothing but a big ribbon, lol.


----------



## Fezzle

Ha- no chance of that while we're sleeping in his parents' living room! His mum doesn't even really go to bed since she's sitting at his dad's bedside all night, so there's no privacy at all. We were considering popping out to the cheapest hotel we could find nearby- maybe we still will. I have no idea when I'll actually ovulate, and we don't know how long his dad actually has left or when the funeral will be, so the timing is going to be really tricky. But, OH is on board with not wasting one of our Clomid cycles if possible!


----------



## Tui

Hmmm bit of a tricky, sensitive situation there. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Fezzle

So, I've got a 17mm follicle ready to pop out in the next day or two. OH is finally going to tell his mum that it's a crucial time for TTC and we need to do it, so hopefully we'll get more privacy! And hopefully he'll be able to perform under pressure. But- the good news is, my body has responded well to the Clomid, so hopefully if this cycle doesn't work out, we'll have another chance next month.


----------



## Lynny77

Fezzle that's wonderful news about your follies! Hopefully you'll get it this month but if not, at least you know the clomid's helping and you're that much closer!


----------



## Tui

Oh fezzle, I'm so glad it's working. Well done on your dh broaching that subject with his mum. How embarrassing! :rofl:


----------



## laurac1988

Great news fezzle!

Still waiting for ov here, snoooooooore


----------



## cutieq

Fezzle said:


> So, I've got a 17mm follicle ready to pop out in the next day or two. OH is finally going to tell his mum that it's a crucial time for TTC and we need to do it, so hopefully we'll get more privacy! And hopefully he'll be able to perform under pressure. But- the good news is, my body has responded well to the Clomid, so hopefully if this cycle doesn't work out, we'll have another chance next month.

Kudus to oh. Way to take charge. Fx this is your cycle!


----------



## Squig34

Sorry AF arrived Lynny. Good luck for Saturday though.

fezzle hope you get BD in tomorrow. 

Good luck Tui!

Come on o for everyone waiting! 

My scan this morning went ok.. I think the baby is a bit on the small side, but there was a good strong hb & the sac & everything else is looking good. Baby had grown since last week but I don't know if it was a normal amount. Next scan two weeks away so it's got some work to do to make up the ground!!


----------



## kwynia

Sounds really good squig! 

I had a clear sonogram, no polyps or fibroids. Going to start the BD tomorrow, but o should still be a week out.


----------



## cutieq

Glad to hear things went well kwynia and Squig!

O is probably about a week out for me too. Guessing the solid smiley was a fluke surge and hopefully the real o is coming soon.


----------



## Fezzle

Squig- I'm so happy for you!!!

We managed to do it last night- so awkward! Especially how OH's mum was when we we going to bed and she was making it clear that she wouldn't disturb us for awhile! But, the deed is done. I still had a flashing smiley today- I'm not sure if Clomid affects the OPKs but I would think that based on what the nurse said, I should have had a surge by now. I just hope I actually ovulate now after all that! Or maybe I already have.


----------



## cutieq

Great job Fezzle. Sorry it was awkward but you got the job done!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, glad you were able to DTD, fezz!!! My first cycle back in March on clomid, I O'ed on CD16, this time it was CD23 (but i took my clomid much later than I did the first time). I usually get my positive OPK the day of Ovulation.


----------



## sportysgirl

Sorry I have not been on for a while, we have had no internet for a week! 

I have been waiting to post this picture taken on Monday at 9dpo! :happy dance:

I am very excited, but also nervous.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1108.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations, Sporty! Are there more pics to come??

Good news on a clear sonogram, Kwynia :)

Glad you managed to BD to give you a chance, Fezzle - hope o is soon & that you haven't missed it.


----------



## cutieq

Yay congrats sporty!


----------



## Fezzle

Fantastic news, sporty! Fx for you!

OH's father passed away this morning. I think we're going to be up here until Friday. I'm hoping I've ovulated now; I still had a flashing smiley this morning so a bit worried I had a great egg ready to go and no surge, but I feel like we've done all we can do under the circumstances, and still feel optimistic about Clomid for the next cycles.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations sporty!
Fezzle, so sorry about oh father xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## bluefish1980

Congrats Sporty. Fingers crossed all goes well x


----------



## cutieq

Fezzle so sorry for your loss!


----------



## confuzion

Congratulations sport! Those are amazing lines for 9 DPO!


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks ladies! 

Fezzle sorry for you loss. X x


----------



## Squig34

Fezzle sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tui

Congratulations sporty, wonderful news.

Fezzle I'm so sorry. Hugs to you dh.


----------



## Bug222

Fezzle- so sorry for you loss xxx

Sporty!!! Woohoo!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lynny77

Sporty how wonderful! Such great news!

Squig so happy your scan went well. Grow baby grow!!!

Kwynia so happy also your sono went well!

Fezzle so sorry about your FIL. Hoping you caught that egg!


----------



## Fezzle

I got my solid smiley this morning, so we're going to give it another go!


----------



## Squig34

FX for you Fezzle!

Great new graphic, Confuzion.


----------



## laurac1988

Woohoooo Fezzle!


----------



## Wishing1010

Fx Fezzle!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Go for it fezzle x


----------



## cutieq

You got it fezzle!

Anyone know if cd11 is an early o? Looks like it's happening way early after all.


----------



## Fezzle

I think there's still time for it to mature and have the lining build up. I've never been that early, but even if I don't ovulate until tomorrow (CD16), that's early for me!


----------



## cutieq

With that solid smiley your o is so close!

Cd16 is my normal o day. No clue why it's looking like it's gonna be so early this time


----------



## Wishing1010

Cutie, I found the below, I hope it helps!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## cutieq

Thanks!!


----------



## kwynia

I think an early o is going to be ok for you, you've got lots of BD in so FX this is it!


----------



## cutieq

Hope so! I don't like it changing so much, but all I can do is BD and see how it plays out.


----------



## Lynny77

Go get it fezzle!!

Cutie wow to an early O. Go get it too lol!

Looks like af is on her way out and I'm good to go for my surgery on saturday. So I'm out this cycle. Thoughhhhhh I have to wait 2 weeks to bd but if I just happen to ovulate cd20 which might happen I may get a little shot. Ah the things we think of!


----------



## Tui

Good luck fezzle, catch that egg.

Sporty, eggs pop out when they are ready. Early O doesn't mean anything bad, look at the pregnancy charts on ff, lol.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am not a 'member' of your group, but having googled the name (curiosity) can I say I love what it stands for and good luck to you all! x :dust:


----------



## Bug222

Cutie- that is my usual either cd 11 or 12- apparently we are switching this cycle as today is cd16 for me and I finally got a pos opk


----------



## cutieq

Bug222 said:


> Cutie- that is my usual either cd 11 or 12- apparently we are switching this cycle as today is cd16 for me and I finally got a pos opk

Hi ginge!

Oh wow bug, we did switch. I need to see my temps to confirm because my digital and ic are being super confusing. At least we're in the wait together!


----------



## laurac1988

Still waiting for ovulation here...


----------



## Tui

So frustrating having long cycles laura, when ttc anyway! 

Go bug and cutie, get bd.


----------



## taztap

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. Little up date from me, almost 14 weeks pregnant now, 12 week scan showed a healthy wriggly baby in there.. Growing out all my clothes and maternity clothes are almost impossible to find here and when u do they cost an absolute fortune, trying to make do with normal clothes as long as i can.. Clearly the preggie brain is kicking in cause i posted this in tui's ttc journel first lol.. :shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, Taz!!! Glad everything is going well!!!!! :hugs:

Come on OPK, lots of ladies need a positive!!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Just did another and it is 100% negative. I'm definitely confused!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi, ginge!

Taz- glad all is going well!

Laura- are you having any other ovulation symptoms now?

We BDed last night and I got my dotted crosshairs today (because of the peak OPK yesterday). I feel more confident that I've ovulated or will this cycle with the scan plus having the surge so now it's time to wait. I'm hoping OH is up for one more session once we're home later or tomorrow morning.


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaaay I'm excited for you Fezzle! I hope clomid is the easy fix you need 

Nope, no ovulation symptoms. Nothing, I had a couple of days of Ewcm but that disappeared. I can only hope that maybe my body is getting ready for a strong ovulation


----------



## Fezzle

I haven't had any EWCM. I've actually felt drier than usual until Tuesday where I had a massive gush of watery CM with white bits in it- I don't have any signs of an infection though. Since then, I've had gushes of watery CM, but it hasn't been constant. I think it's due to the Clomid. We've been using some Conceive Plus but not up in me, so I'm hoping the sperm can get through! I'm glad OH has good swimmers!


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey Laura, I'm also waiting to ovulate. I've had 9 days of flashy smilies! But still no solid smiley.

This morning, my IC OPK was completely white. Took it just now (lunch time) and it looks positive! Digi still doesnt agree though.

Soooo confusing.

Hope you get a positive soon. Do you test just once a day? I find twice a day gets me better results for some reason.


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed your ov is here soon!

I test several times a day and normally have a two day surge, so I don't think there's a chance I've missed it. I did just discover that a lot of women with PCOS are estrogen dominant and taking b complex when estrogen dominant can stop you ovulating, think I've found my issue! Will be stopping the b complex from today!


----------



## sportysgirl

Squig34 said:


> Congratulations, Sporty! Are there more pics to come??
> 
> Good news on a clear sonogram, Kwynia :)
> 
> Glad you managed to BD to give you a chance, Fezzle - hope o is soon & that you haven't missed it.

As requested here are todays tests! 13dpo! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1129.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fezzle

Great tests, sporty!

Good luck, bluefish- I had 11 days of a flashing smileys last cycle and 10 days for the cycle before that!


----------



## cutieq

YAY sporty!!!!!! Beautiful lines!

laura, hopefully O comes soon

bluefish1980, If you got the positive ic, I might test twice a day on the digi if you have more. Mine normally switches flashing to solid in the same day. This cycle was crazy for me with the digi and IC, I had one flashing smiley and a solid in the same day and never saw a positive on the ic. My temp spike confirmed it for me thanfkully.


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks cutie - I did test twice with a digi but that was still flashing. Maybe it'll change tonight. No harm testing three times a day......is there?!


----------



## cutieq

bluefish1980 said:


> Thanks cutie - I did test twice with a digi but that was still flashing. Maybe it'll change tonight. No harm testing three times a day......is there?!

nope. definitely no harm. I think the only time it tells you not to test multiple times is with the solid and you can't test multiple times anyway when it's on lol.


----------



## kwynia

FX for everyone waiting on O, hope you get there soon!

Taz :wave: so glad to hear from you, i was just wondering how you were! Glad everything is going so well :)

Sporty! Whoa! Great lines and congrats :happydance:

Afm, having a muscle twitch (feels like an eye twitch) right over my lady bits today, mons venus region (DON'T type that into Google if you are at work!) I highly doubt this has anything to do with TTC, it's just really annoying!!!


----------



## cutieq

great to hear things are going well taz!


----------



## Bug222

cutie- looks like you got a nice temp rise!!! 

glad to hear things are going well Taz!!!

opk neg today after a strong pos yesterday evening- had some major cramping on the left last night so hopefully a good ov! 

blue - i usually test 3x per day with ic's when waiting for ov

lol kwynia- hopefully no one was looking over your shoulder!! 

Laura- hopefully you will finally ov soon!!!

beautiful tests Sporty!!!


----------



## kwynia

Luckily I stay at home with my kids and provide home daycare for a couple more little ones :) but I Googled it on my phone to be sure I was using the correct terminology and was greeted with an image that may have gotten me fired if I was in an office.


----------



## Bug222

hahaha- oh goodness!!!!


----------



## Tui

sportysgirl said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Sporty! Are there more pics to come??
> 
> Good news on a clear sonogram, Kwynia :)
> 
> Glad you managed to BD to give you a chance, Fezzle - hope o is soon & that you haven't missed it.
> 
> As requested here are todays tests! 13dpo! :happydance:Click to expand...

Amazing lines for 13dpo, that's one strong bubba.


----------



## Tui

Taz have you tried looking online for maternity clothes? Ebay, ASOS and Next deliver to your part of the world xx


----------



## Squig34

Great news Taz!

Fx Fezzle, Cutie, Bug, Tui & Kwynia!

Hope all goes well tomorrow Lynny.

amazing lines, Sporty! :happydance:

Come on Laura & Bluefish's o!

hope I haven't missed anyone...


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Squigg you're so sweet! All went so well this morning! Official hysteroscopy done and done! All fixed! They gave me an iv and an anasthesia that sent me into a lovely brain space lol and it was over before I knew it! It did hurt a bit and there's been lots of watery blood today but it's finished and I'm so happy!

Also, the doctor mentioned on my monitored cycle I ovulated day 19 and he asked if I wanted femera to help with an earlier ovulation so I said yes! I'll start taking it day 3 then he prescribed some injection to take also later in the cycle. The clinic will monitor my next cycle for ovulation which is great since all I have are those new opk's that keep giving me positives. And I got pregnant on the once monitored cycle so hopefully this will work! And I have a shot still this cycle since I can start having sex again once the bleeding stops and I'm cd6 today. Lots of steps forward!

Nice to see you Taz! So happy things are going well!

Sporty- such beautiful lines!

Laura hope you O soon. Long cycles are such a drag!

Kwynia hope that twitch goes away!

Cutie still can't believe you ovulated so early!

Tui did you get official crosshairs yet?

Bugg how are you doing?

Squigg I'm so happy for your scan! Hopefully the next scan will see lots of growth!

Fezzle was it femera you were on?


----------



## cutieq

Wonderful news Lynny!!! That all sounds so great and I'm glad it went well.

I'm shocked at my early o too but it's true. I'm curious to know if I'm moving closer to shorter cycles. I start the progesterone tomorrow if I get crosshairs.


----------



## Tui

Lynny I've still got dotted lines but looks like I ovulated then. I've put my chart back on so everyone can go nuts analysing it with me :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Thanks Tui! I was going nuts not having your chart lol


----------



## Tui

Cutie I've come to the conclusion that YOU are nuts. I love it :hugs:

Got a pretty looking chart there yourself.


----------



## cutieq

Accurate conclusion :rofl: 

Interested to see what my temps do with the progesterone. Only 10 days to wait. No early testing for me!


----------



## Tui

I'm struggling. I know I never see anything till 9dpo but I still want to pee on something now !


----------



## Bug222

great news lynny!

im ok- 2dpo.. going for all my bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## confuzion

I would pee just to get the urge out of my system tui :haha:.


----------



## Tui

Trouble is it doesn't get it out of my system. I just want to do it more! The longer I can hold out the better.


----------



## Lynny77

Ohhh quite a few of you in early days of the 2ww! Can't wait for testing to start!


----------



## cutieq

Tui, if it won't make you looney, do it. I drove myself insane last month and I'm trying with all my might to hold out. I had some tests in the shopping cart and just closed the window.


----------



## kwynia

I should be o-ing soon, lots of ewcm today, I'll start opks tomorrow. Having some light cramping, expecting it to grow stronger tomorrow. Got some lovely afternoon delight while kiddos were napping ;) 

Good wishes of strength to those of you trying not to test early. You can do it! (This is a "do as I say and not as I do" moment)

I also put in an order for some supplements, I already take a prenatal. I'm getting Coq 10 ubiquinol, royal jelly and maca.


----------



## cutieq

yay for O kwynia!!


----------



## Bug222

Yay kwynia!!


----------



## Tui

Good luck this cycle kwynia.


----------



## Fezzle

Lynny- no, I'm on Clomid. I think they do similar things, but I've heard Femara is better! What is the injection- is it a trigger shot?

Kwynia- yay, get that egg!


----------



## Lynny77

Ah Fezzle I mixed up your metformin for femera. I think the injection is a trigger shot- it's ovidrel. I'm just really excited to ovulate a little earlier next cycle!

Kwynia hopefully you catch that egg!


----------



## Bug222

Blood work results- done at 3dpo

FSH- 3.5
LH- 4.4
HCG - 0 haha!
Estradiol- 291
Progesterone- 23

Any thoughts???


----------



## Tui

Bug222 said:


> Blood work results- done at 3dpo
> 
> FSH- 3.5
> LH- 4.4
> HCG - 0 haha!
> Estradiol- 291
> Progesterone- 23
> 
> Any thoughts???

Mine for comparison. 

FSH - 9
LH - 4.2
Oestradiol - 168 the units are pmol/L on this one, I think it's different in some countries. 

Didn't get progesterone done on cd3 but it was 40 on cd21.

All mine were normal levels if that helps. I have the ranges and yours all fall within them too xx


----------



## Bug222

Thanks Tui! 

The estradiol is also in pmol/L here


----------



## Fezzle

These are all my results below if it helps!

Serum glucose = 4.4 nmol/L
Serum TSH Level = 2.3 mU/L 
Serum ferritin = 76 ug/L
<Lots of boring things about blood cell counts which are all normal>
Serum testosterone = 1.4 nmol/L
Serum prolactin level = 194 mU/L
Serum progesterone = <5 nmol/L (these were done on Day 5)
Serum LH = 11.7 IU/L (GP said normal, but FS said high & indicates PCOS)
Serum FSH - 6.3 IU/L

Mine might be in different units. My LH is high, especially since it's almost double my FSH, which is an indicator for PCOS, but everything else is normal. I guess they didn't test estradiol with me though!


----------



## Squig34

Glad all went well Lynny :) sounds like a good plan for the next cycle too. Love your new journal image!

FX Kwynia.


----------



## kwynia

I thought y'all might appreciate this one :) I love my DH, and thank god he puts up with me!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_80879935938573.jpeg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tui

Kinda somes up us two also.


----------



## cutieq

Mine swears he will never remarry again because I'm the only woman he could put up with. By that I think he means I have exhausted him.

This TWW seems to be creeping along. I thought it might go faster with the holidays coming but nope.


----------



## Bug222

haha that's awesome!


----------



## confuzion

Haha kwynia love that! So true. Off to message that meme to my husband....


----------



## Fezzle

Lol, my OH's mum told me that I deserved a medal for taking him on. I told her my parents would probably say the same about him!

My TWW is dragging too. How can I only be 4dpo?!


----------



## cutieq

Crawling at a snails pace!


----------



## Lynny77

Fezzle only 4dpo??? What??? This is really dragging! Wow!

Not much new here. Still bleeding from the surgery but no more cramping. I'm on cd9 and it just feels like an endless period. Hopefully I can still get fertile this cycle!


----------



## Tui

9dpo and getting shadows again on my tests....ho hum......


----------



## kwynia

Oh tui! How you must be feeling! I hope it becomes a bfp for you, if not i hope you can figure out why it keeps happening :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Just feeling like my uterus is a trampoline, lol. Think I might be imagining little grey lines. I'm not even that bothered right now to be honest.


----------



## Tui

Right I needed to stop staring at my tests wondering so I dunked a frer. BFN so at least I can get on with my day now!
 



Attached Files:







1416365045673.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lynny77

Ah Tui!! Still early! I saw the shadow for sure in your journal pic. Those tests sure do play mind games! Your temps look great. Lots of hope still!


----------



## Tui

Thank you lynny.

I'm putting my crazy back in it's box now folks.


----------



## sportysgirl

Fezzle hope all ok and that the TWW speeds up for you.

Lynny glad your doing ok and that the cramping has stopped, hope the bleeding stops soon too.

Kwynia hope you caught that eggy! 

Cutie how are things with you where are you in your cycle?

Bug how did the blood work go?

Confuzion how are things with you?

Tui I can't see anything on the FRER but I definitely see something on your top IC fingers crossed for you. 

How is everyone else?

As for me I am five weeks today! :happydance: one of my losses was at 4+6 and one at 5+2 so will feel much better when I am past that.


----------



## Squig34

Yay for passing one milestone Sporty & not long til you pass the other :)

I'm 8+2 today if all is well so I have hopefully passed my final milestone of 8 weeks. I have another scan on Tuesday so will know better then.


----------



## sportysgirl

Squig34 said:


> Yay for passing one milestone Sporty & not long til you pass the other :)
> 
> I'm 8+2 today if all is well so I have hopefully passed my final milestone of 8 weeks. I have another scan on Tuesday so will know better then.

Thats great sguig look forward to hearing about your scan. :kiss:


----------



## laurac1988

Love all of the milestone crossing! Fingers crossed for healthy, happy take home babies.

1dpo over here. Had donation Monday evening, so great timing. I'm a little worried that the egg might be a big old and manky, but we'll see


----------



## Lynny77

Laura- old and manky- I just snorted lol. I'm sure it's not! A well timed donation though is such a relief. Some months that's the hardest part for me!

And congrats Sporty and Squigg! So good to see such great milestones passed! Love it!

Tui hoping those tests get a nice dark line soon!


----------



## Fezzle

TWW still dragging along! How can it only be 5dpo? Maybe 6dpo if I ovulated the day I got my positive OPK instead of the day after. Nothing to report other than my breasts, especially the side/armpit areas, are aching in a way that helps me believe I've ovulated. im still having twinges or pokes of pain like ovulation pain, mostly on the left side where the dominant egg was. 

Laura- one of the oldies says her egg might be a 'scrambled egg' when it's a late one!


----------



## confuzion

Lol at a scrambled egg! I've got the opposite problem. I think I ovulate too early. Confirmed O at CD 11 this month :sad1:.

tui - I think there's still time I also saw something on what you posted in you journal.

sporty - yay happy 5 weeks! I can't wait to be pregnant and pass my milestones as well :D.

As for me, I am 1 DPO and with a BD 3 days before O there's a miniscule chance this month. Not holding my breath and fully expecting AF at the end of the cycle. BUT, we are trying the next cycle :happydance:. So happy to get back in it!


----------



## Squig34

So pleased you can try again next cycle C!

Scrambled eggs :rofl:


----------



## Tui

Seem to be neglecting this thread now I pop in most of your journals. 

How is everyone? 

It's Saturday morning here. We were up ridiculously early this morning as it was so hot last night. 

Can anyone recommend a good movie. We watch a lot recently and seem to be running out of good ones. Anything but comedy or silly horrors.


----------



## kwynia

I liked the secret life of Walter mitty, it was simple but beautiful.


----------



## confuzion

The fault in our stars is one I saw recently. A ridiculously sad drama. Cried myself a bucket. But it was a beautiful movie!


----------



## bluefish1980

If I stay. Another weepy similar to fault in our stars, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## confuzion

I've been wanting to see that bluefish! Glad you enjoyed it that makes me want to see it more :)


----------



## cutieq

Hi ladies! Popping in after being MIA a bit. Im a tv series watcher more than movies but I am going to see hunger games tonight!


----------



## Tui

Thanks girls I'll look those up. Not sure dh would watch weepy ones. Maybe if I don't tell him, lol


----------



## Tui

Netflix is coming to NZ. Is it good ladies? Hope they don't charge the earth like everything else here!


----------



## Bug222

We have netflix- it's ok- the Canadian version doesn't have nearly the variety the American one does so hopefully yours will be more like the us


----------



## Fezzle

I like some of the tv shows but we don't watch movies on it as much. The UK one doesn't have as much as the U.S. one either but still good.


----------



## Tui

We watched Prometheus and a NZ film called In My Fathers Den, last night. Thought both were very good, and rather well done for their types.


----------



## Lynny77

Oh I love Netflix! I'm more of a tv series kind of person too. Have a few on the go that are good for snuggling down inside with.


----------



## cutieq

I can't tell you how many weekends I've spent binge watching netflix series. We don't use it that often, but it's good to have when you're in the mood for a good show.


----------



## bluefish1980

What sort of shows do you ladies watch then?

I like:
Greys anatomy
Person of interest
Big Bang theory
Gotham
Hart of Dixie
The mentalist
The 100

It's quite a mixture!


----------



## cutieq

Shameless
Breaking bad
Walking dead 
Orange is the new black
Scandal
Greys anatomy 
How to get away with murder
Homeland
Sons of anarchy


----------



## Fezzle

Most of the series we've been watching lately seem to be about death!

Walking Dead
Hannibal
Six Feet Under (rewatching)
True Detective 
Mad Men
Orange is the New Black
Dexter
Curb your enthusiasm 
Arrested development 
Homeland

Shows I watch without OH- masterchef (UK), great interior design challenge


----------



## sportysgirl

I am mainly a soaps lady! I do love the black list though which I watch with hubby.


----------



## bluefish1980

I love orange is the new black and Dexter but we've seen them all :(

I like masterchef too. I've just finished watching the Australian one, I think I prefer it to the UK one. I like anything about cooking (great British bake off etc)


----------



## cutieq

I'm a cooking show watcher too! Chopped is my favorite


----------



## Bug222

Greys
Walking Dead
Big Bang Theory
Criminal Minds

Are the only shows I really watch


----------



## Tui

I love cooking competitions on tv, but dh goes mad if I watch them in his vicinity! Same with house finding shows like the ones with phil and kirsty. He says the are all the same. 

We are a bit exhausted with tv shows after watching the entire breaking bad series in a month!

Watched Lucy last night. New film out this year.

Oh and I still like Emerdale. It's on when I have my lunch. But you must never tell me anything you UK girls as the soaps are 6-18 month behind here!


----------



## bluefish1980

I've not heard of that one cutie.

Tui - I watched Lucy last weekend. It was quite good. Interesting.


----------



## Fezzle

My OH claims he doesn't like food and house shows but he will get sucked into them if I have them on!


----------



## confuzion

Seems fezzle and I have the same taste in tv shows (absolutely love that you love arrested development. I've rewatched that series a few times! It's so oddball so not for everyone lol. But so hilarious.)

I like cooking competition shows too. Hell's Kitchen seen all of it. Master chef we're currently binge watching. I like chopped too. And worst cooks in America.


----------



## Lynny77

The Mindy Show
Brooklyn 911
Nashville
Orange is the New Black
Buffy the Vampire Slayer

That's what's on rotation on our Netflix now:)


----------



## cutieq

I'm starting to go through withdrawal as my fall shows end.

Thinking I'm out this month but super ready to give it another go.


----------



## kwynia

Are there any Arrested Development fans who are also Scandal fans? I just watched The Last Supper episode from the current season of Scandal and Olivia has a sit down with Portia De Rossi while the song Bad Girls plays in the background (Lindsay Bluth's go-to song from Arrested D) I just thought it was hilarious and Scandal is never hilarious.


----------



## cutieq

Only scandal for me. I heard AD was good though.


----------



## Lynny77

Scandal is really good! Though I have a hard time keeping up with all the episodes.


----------



## Fezzle

I haven't seen Scandal! I'll have to check that out.


----------



## sportysgirl

How is everyone? It's pretty quiet on here. 
I do keep up to date with some of you on your journals.
I am six weeks today!! That's two milestone ticked!


----------



## Tui

Congrats sporty thats great. I'm two weeks behind you. I hope we get to be bump budies. You too taz, though you are a bit further on I think? You can show us how its done.


----------



## cutieq

Lovely milestone sporty and another congrats to the BFPs!!!

I'm trying to figure out how this cycle plays out. All bfns so far.


----------



## kwynia

That's great news sporty!


----------



## Bug222

Great news sporty!!!

I'm hanging out in bfn land.. AF was due yesterday. Spotted on sat and sun.. Back to clear/creamy cm since then. Lots of cramping for the last week though.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi Sporty! Love seeing you pass those milestones!

Bugg- you're past af? And still bfn's? Late implanter? Keep us updated!

I'm just waiting to O. cd17. Long cycles are a pain! Can't wait for femera next month just to have a shorter cycle!


----------



## Tui

Bug222 said:


> Great news sporty!!!
> 
> I'm hanging out in bfn land.. AF was due yesterday. Spotted on sat and sun.. Back to clear/creamy cm since then. Lots of cramping for the last week though.

I'm still praying that it was ib. Test again soon.


----------



## confuzion

Yay congrats on 6 weeks sporty!!

9 DPO I think for me? Can't wait for AF to get here!


----------



## Tui

Not very often we say that!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, sporty!

I'm 13dpo and testing on Saturday. I do NOT want AF to show instead!


----------



## laurac1988

My AF is due Saturday too Fezzle! So much luck headed your way xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck to you too! When are you testing?


----------



## laurac1988

I'm just going to wait until AF shows up on Saturday. If she's a no show I will test, but I think she will come as normal


----------



## Squig34

Great news Sporty!

FX for you Fezzle!

We rarely watch TV or even films. I do like Downton Abbey tthough; I buy the box set then watch it all over a week or two during winter :)


----------



## kwynia

Oh, downton, love it, heartbreaking, but love it!


----------



## cutieq

Good luck to those getting ready to test!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Been to an appointment today with the consultant. It was suppose to be a follow up from my hysteroscopy!

She has decided to put me on to baby aspirin once a day.

She also did a scan and we got to see the gestational sac, the fetal pole beating away and a tiny embryo! My lining is also nice and thick We are so happy right now!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bug222

Awww wonderful sporty!!

Cd1 for me :(


----------



## sportysgirl

Bug222 said:


> Awww wonderful sporty!!
> 
> Cd1 for me :(

Thanks Bug.

Sorry AF got you. xx


----------



## Fezzle

Great news, sporty!

Bug- sorry about AF!


----------



## cutieq

we'll get it next time Bug! 

awesome news sportysgirl.

My DH rarely talks about the reality of kids. Mainly just "when we" etc. Today I overheard him talking to his mom and telling her how ready he is and hopefully it's soon. Although it takes 2 parties, I really feel weird sometimes about it being up to my body to get itself together. :cry: Ready when you are baby... :coffee:


----------



## Squig34

Fab news Sporty! 

Sorry AF got you Bug.

cutie I know what you mean. But it's not your fault - you want this as much as your DH does!


----------



## Fezzle

I feel that way all the time! Or at least ever since we found out his sperm was great and I have PCOS!


----------



## bluefish1980

I hear you cutie. DH sperm results were all good so kinda feel like my body is what's letting us down &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Tui

Sporty thats wonderful woo hoo!


----------



## laurac1988

Great news sporty! And sorry for AF bug :-(

AF is due tomorrow for me. We'll have to see what happens. I don't think I'm pregnant so fully expecting a period


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies


----------



## Fezzle

I got a BFP- my first one ever! I am still in shock! Please, please stick!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-11-29 at 07.31.41.png
File size: 256.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sportysgirl

Omg fezzle that's amazing! X


----------



## bluefish1980

Whoo hoo Fezzle! There's no denying that :bfp: how many DPO are you?


----------



## Fezzle

I think 15dpo. I wanted to wait until there would either be a definite line or not!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations Fezzle, fantastic line huni xxx


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Fezzle!


----------



## laurac1988

Great news Fezzle!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats fezzle!!!!


----------



## kwynia

Congrats fezzle! I'm on the BFP train as well :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-29 08.31.03.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bluefish1980

Whoo hoo Kwynia! Fingers crossed for sticky!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats kwynia 


Period for me today. On to cycle 20


----------



## cutieq

I'm liking this trend. Keep the BFPs rolling! I'm still waiting on AF. Hopefully she shows tomorrow. I'm only cd27 so not late but I'm ready for a new cycle!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

kwynia said:


> Congrats fezzle! I'm on the BFP train as well :)

Congratulations huni xxx


----------



## Tui

Congratulations girls, such wonderful news. Enjoy.


----------



## Lynny77

Yay congrats! So excited Kwynia and Fezzle!

Laura sorry af showed. I think clomid will be your cycle!

Still waiting to O here. Day 20. Doesn't look like it's coming. So annoying! Do you guys think the egg is cooking too long?


----------



## Bug222

congrats kwynia!!


----------



## laurac1988

I hope so Lynny. But that won't be until January. One more cycle to go!


----------



## Bug222

I seriously feel like we just won the lottery.. I have a fertility appt in just over a week, but we knew that we couldn't afford any type of assisted conception if it came to that. Some of you may recall from my journal that my DH was out on strike for a few months in the summer.. well we just found out that as part of the contract he was awarded he is covered for $20,000 for fertility treatments!!! We have hope!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Yay Bug that's amazing! I'm so happy for you! You'll get your bfp soon!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fantastic news bug xx


----------



## kwynia

That is winning the lottery! Great news bug


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Kwynia!!! And fezzle, I've already said to you but Woohoo!

Sorry for the ladies who got the witch, FX this is the lucky cycle for each of you!


----------



## Fezzle

Bug- fantastic news!

Kwynia- yay! Congrats!

Laura- sorry about AF

Cutie- good luck with AF!

Lynny- good luck with Oing! I hope your egg is good!


----------



## Squig34

Yay - congratulations Fezzle & Kwynia!

Bug that's fantastic news!

Sorry AF got you Laura.

Lynny , FX for o soon. I don't know if eggs can cook too long?? I hope you get a good one :)


----------



## Lynny77

I don't know if an egg can cook too long- hopefully not! The month I got pregnant I o'd cd19 that's why the doctor is putting me on femera next month- and thank goodness! These long cycles are the pits! I did get a positive opk today woohoo! I don't think I'll actually O for a couple days though. At least I know it's coming and I can get in some good bd!


----------



## Tui

Yay for imminent O !


----------



## Squig34

Yay & good luck getting the BD in :)


----------



## Tui

How is everyone doing? How are all the pregnant ladies ? Is anyone ready to test yet? Need to get excited with someone or general vicarious living please :haha:

I'm ok. Got lots of work to do and the house needs cleaning. TRYING to work up some enthusiasm. Never enough time. 

I've bought dh's xmas pressie. It's a wood lathe so he can make bowls and all sorts of stuff. Picking it up soon so he can play with it during the holidays. He has wanted one for a while so he is really happy.


----------



## Fezzle

I am going to test again tomorrow with a weeks indicator digi. I'm nervous the weeks won't be what I'm expecting! I've got a GP appointment to get into the midwife system on the morning of 17 Dec, and then an early private scan that evening. My symptoms are- sore boobs and nipples, areoles that randomly harden, bloating and constipation, increased hunger, nausea and possibly an increased sense of smell! I don't feel tired though. If anything I'm more awake. I think it's excitement. This morning I woke up at 6am thinking that if things go well, we'll need a new car next year!


----------



## Fezzle

Also, that gift for your DH sounds great! I was going to get mine new luggage, but we have a £50 limit due to all the stuff we still want to get for the house. So far I've got him Pandemic (the board game), which is really a gift for me and need to get him something else- probably a book!


----------



## Lynny77

I have no clue what to get my husband. And he's noy giving me any direction either. I wanted to be like Squig and have all my shopping done by now but nope. I do have a good bit done though!


----------



## sportysgirl

My husband makes it hard at Xmas as it's his birthday on the 28th so double the presents! 

I am having an anxious day today as this is the time when I miscarried in March (6+5) so be happier when it's tomorrow. I am trying to relax and taking one day at a time, been feeling sick today and have sore boobs so concentrating on that.


----------



## kwynia

FX for you sporty!

My DH's birthday is Jan 15th, so he usually gets a double whammy of presents too. A lathe sounds awesome, but in my house that would be my present :)

I have a doc appt on the 16th, I'll be just at 6 weeks so I'm not sure if there will be a scan or not.

I want to get a weeks estimator as well, but last time it gave me bad news. :( I'm hoping to get a nice dark frer this week, then maybe I'll try it again.

So far my worst symptom is horrendous gas. I'm usually not that stinky but I could make a skunk run the other way right now.


----------



## Tui

Fezzle said:


> I am going to test again tomorrow with a weeks indicator digi. I'm nervous the weeks won't be what I'm expecting! I've got a GP appointment to get into the midwife system on the morning of 17 Dec, and then an early private scan that evening. My symptoms are- sore boobs and nipples, areoles that randomly harden, bloating and constipation, increased hunger, nausea and possibly an increased sense of smell! I don't feel tired though. If anything I'm more awake. I think it's excitement. This morning I woke up at 6am thinking that if things go well, we'll need a new car next year!

You have a lot of symptoms for this early! That's one strong little bean.



sportysgirl said:


> My husband makes it hard at Xmas as it's his birthday on the 28th so double the presents!
> 
> I am having an anxious day today as this is the time when I miscarried in March (6+5) so be happier when it's tomorrow. I am trying to relax and taking one day at a time, been feeling sick today and have sore boobs so concentrating on that.

Understand the worries, but you are doing great so just enjoy it. :happydance:



kwynia said:


> FX for you sporty!
> 
> My DH's birthday is Jan 15th, so he usually gets a double whammy of presents too. A lathe sounds awesome, but in my house that would be my present :)
> 
> I have a doc appt on the 16th, I'll be just at 6 weeks so I'm not sure if there will be a scan or not.
> 
> I want to get a weeks estimator as well, but last time it gave me bad news. :( I'm hoping to get a nice dark frer this week, then maybe I'll try it again.
> 
> So far my worst symptom is horrendous gas. I'm usually not that stinky but I could make a skunk run the other way right now.

I'm hoping I get a go on the lathe sometime too :blush:

I'm with you on the gas issue. I seem to alternate between wind and constipation. Lovely!


----------



## Squig34

Sporty I hope you got through yesterday ok & so it's yay for passing your milestone :) 

Lathe sounds great, Tui!

Haha Kwynia. I'm also very gassy this pregnancy but thankfully it's not stinky (mostly...)

Your symptoms sound great, Fezzle!


----------



## Tui

DH is in the shed playing with his Xmas present. What with that and our good news today, he is a very happy bunny, lol.


----------



## kwynia

This made me smile :) I needed it this morning :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

That made me smile as well Kwynia:)


----------



## Bug222

yay so glad tui!


----------



## Tui

DH has gone on a fishing trip with his work mates, so I'm home alone with the chocolate and dvds this weekend. Got a belly full of thai green curry now, yummy. Looking forward to a peaceful nights sleep tonight.


----------



## sportysgirl

Sounds good Tui get your feet up! 

I am working Saturday but off Sunday so we are having a lovely family day.


----------



## Lynny77

Sporty sounds like my weekend! I'm working Saturday but off sunday. Hoping to get a tree this weekend! We always go to IKEA to buy a tree since they have real ones for 20$. I just love the smell of the tree! Can't wait to put it up!

Tui if we lived close our hubby's could go fishing together and we could hang out! Someday we'll get to NZ!


----------



## Wishing1010

Love the positivity in here, so glad so much good news is coming to us all. I know that everyone will have their BFP soon! :)


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Kenna I hope you're right!! It has to happen at some point!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

It most def will!!! Just don't give up!


----------



## Squig34

Yes hopefully the good luck will rub off on everyone soon :) have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## Tui

I wouldn't mind going fishing myself. Never tried it before really. They are going off on a boat and the spot has a really deep drop off so it will be deep water. It's actually where you go whale watching, which he did last time we were up there. I think we have 300 photos of parts of whale, lol.


----------



## cutieq

Popped in here because I heard there might be some good luck on the loose! I hope you're all well. I absolutely love fishing!!


----------



## Fezzle

Spreading good luck! 

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

I have no patience so fishing is not my fave pasttime lol!


----------



## cutieq

I have no patience either but I can tolerate fishing. I feel like as long a I can wait, I know there's a guaranteed reward. Maybe I should think of having a baby this way :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Haha! That's a good way of looking at it!!!! :)


----------



## Lynny77

Ha I'm the same as Wishing just don't have the patience. I sit there for 5 minutes then look around for my phone to distract me:)

Hoping to catch some of that good luck as well! Keep spreading it!


----------



## Wishing1010

I think my fave thing to do is to sight see! I'm going to take DH on a trip to the space center at cape canaveral for my bday lol. He's been dying to go, so I'm going to surprise him with the trip!


----------



## Bug222

i have actually never been fishing!!! DH grew up camping and fishing so he can't understand how I have never been


----------



## Tui

His fishing trip was organised by work and it was in a very touristy place. I think it was set up for people who wanted to definitely catch something, as the reels were attached to the back of the boat and you just pressed a button and the line dropped, waited a few minutes then pressed it again and it reeled in a fish! It was then taken off you and filleted there and then and put on ice! So a couple of hours later there were 12 crayfish and enough cod to feed all the guys and their neighbours. Come to think of it, that's my kind of fishing. No messy bits, lol.


----------



## Squig34

I always wanted to go fishing when I was a kid. But considering I'm terrified of fish & would lose my life if one touched me (goldfish in a bowl are fine, I just don't want them touching me), I don't know how I thought I'd get it off the hook...


----------



## cutieq

I'm an old fashioned bait the hook, kick back and wait kinda girl. Now I'm dying to go fishing lol!


----------



## Fezzle

We used to fish when we went camping when I was younger- just in a stocked lake and then we'd throw them back. I never liked fish (as food) when I was younger, so it was just for fun. I remember once though that my dad and my brother and my dad's friend and son all went on a 'boys'' fishing trip, and I was very annoyed that I wasn't even asked to go! Then my brother got into animal rights and became a vegetarian and that was pretty much the end of fishing in our family.


----------



## cutieq

Un-ttc related but this feels like a good place to put it. My nephew made his middle school basketball team! Why is this so great? He was diagnosed with autism at 2 and we were told he wouldn't speak and would be low functioning. He's now a high-functioning, blabber mouth, straight A, sociable member of the basketball team. His strides to overcome never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Lynny77

How wonderful Cutie! Love hearing stories that that! what a fighter!


----------



## Tui

Great news cutie.


----------



## Wishing1010

That is such wonderful news, Dani!!!! So happy to hear that!!!


----------



## Bug222

that is fabulous news Dani!!! Good for him!!!


----------



## confuzion

Aw that put a big smile on my face Dani! Thanks for sharing that happy news :)


----------



## taztap

cutieq said:



> Un-ttc related but this feels like a good place to put it. My nephew made his middle school basketball team! Why is this so great? He was diagnosed with autism at 2 and we were told he wouldn't speak and would be low functioning. He's now a high-functioning, blabber mouth, straight A, sociable member of the basketball team. His strides to overcome never cease to amaze me!

Cutieq thats amazing to hear,, My best friends son has autism also diagnosed at 2 he is now almost 4 and they really struggle with him, would be awesome if he could get to where your nephew is one day...

News from me, had my 17 week scan yesterday, baby had legs wide open and ITS A GIRL :happydance::happydance::happydance: Super excited now it feels very real, going to buy something pink today..


----------



## Squig34

Aw that's lovely Cutie :)

Great news Taz, congratulations on team pink!


----------



## laurac1988

awesome news Cutie


----------



## cutieq

Yay team pink taz! That's awesome!! It's definitely been a tough struggle and a family effort. I would advise they do lots of research. There are tons of coping mechanisms we had to adapt to to get him this far. He's my constant reminder of life's miracles.


----------



## Bug222

Yay Taz! Congrats on team pink!


----------



## Lynny77

Yay for a girl Taz! How wonderful! Can't believe you're 17 weeks already! Wow!


----------



## Fezzle

Taz- congrats on being team pink!

Cutie- congrats to your nephew!


----------



## Bug222

Pos OPK for me today... Here we go again..,


----------



## laurac1988

FX bug xx


----------



## cutieq

Yay bug! I'm right behind you.


----------



## Fezzle

Woohoo- go Bug and Cutie! Time to get those sperm up there waiting!


----------



## Tui

Taz I can't believe you are 17 weeks, where did the time go!

Glad everything is just perfect. Yay for a little girl!

Good luck bug x


----------



## confuzion

congrats on team pink taz!

happy tww bug!

Will take my first OPK in a LONG time in a few hours. Fully expecting a negative but somehow feel nervous! :haha:.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations on team pink Taz.

I am 8 weeks today :happydance: two sleeps until my next scan!


----------



## Tui

Yay sporty, lots of scans coming up woo hoo!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay tax!!! Congrats!

Excited for your scan, sporty!

Yay, confuzion!!!!! So exciting!!!!!!!! 

Good luck bug and cutie!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Very exciting, sporty!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Bug & Cutie!

Can't wait to hear about your scan Sporty, happy 8 weeks!


----------



## Lynny77

Good luck bug and cutie! 

Sporty yay for scan!

C funny how a opk can make you nervous too! 

I'm 10dpo I believe. Don't have a lot of hopes for this cycle. I'm still on this endless surgery cycle and I'm pretty sure I ovulated with the positive opk but my monitor never peaked.


----------



## confuzion

Can't wait to hear all about that scan sporty!

I've got my FX for you Lynny!


----------



## Tui

Hmmm, DH's work are having a shared lunch day next week. Why is it that I've been roped into producing things for it? It seems to have turned into a competition somewhere, so now I'm under pressure to make it great as well.


----------



## cutieq

Tui, my DH does the same! He will come home and tell me what item he's bringing aka I'm preparing.

Then he will brag and hype up the items so I'm under pressure.


----------



## Tui

Yup, same here. I'm self conscious enough about cooking, with out him doing that! 

The savory dish I'm not worried about as I've done it several times, but I don't make cheesecake often! Oh well I'll have a plan b on standby.


----------



## Fezzle

What is the savoury dish you're making? Just the thought of cheesecake makes me feel a bit sick!


----------



## sportysgirl

Measuring perfect heart beating saw umbilical cord! So happy right now x x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

That's awesome sporty!!!


----------



## Fezzle

YAY! :happydance: Fantastic news!


----------



## Tui

Wow sporty, what a lovely picture. Great news.


----------



## Tui

Fezzle said:


> What is the savoury dish you're making? Just the thought of cheesecake makes me feel a bit sick!

It's a bulgar wheat salad of sorts. Has cherry tomatoes, black olives, apricots and spring onions. You do the bulgar wheat in vegetable stock for extra flavour. Really yummy. And a darn site healthier than the pies and sausage rolls some will be bringing no doubt, lol.

If you don't like bulgar wheat you can use wild rice. Last year I did it with black rice and it was chewy nice.


----------



## Fezzle

Sounds good! I've had a bulgar wheat salad before with pomegranate seeds in it (and other things that I can't remember) which I liked, so would definitely try that!


----------



## Lynny77

Yay Sporty! What amazing news!

Tui that sounds delish!


----------



## kwynia

my DH has a potluck at work next week as well, i think i'll make chocolate caramel fudge and try penuche


----------



## Tui

My plan b is chocolate fudge. Everyone loves it, so it's a good standby. 

I've just made vege soup for lunch. Been thinking about a juicer to get some extra veges in me. I've heard spinach and apple is nice. Anyone recommend some combinations that make vege juice taste good?


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all, just stopping in to say it's not good news for me. I started bleeding red blood last night like a period, and this morning a scan showed no sac. I've been referred to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital for Monday to check the progress. My Dr didn't seem to think I needed to worry much about it being ectopic. I'm not in a lot of pain- it just feels like a regular period so far. My symptoms went away too- no more sore boobs, so we were pretty sure it was over last night. The scan has given us a bit of closure now though, and although we have some sad moments of thinking about what might have been, we're looking ahead at our future and encouraged by how well the Clomid worked.


----------



## cutieq

So incredibly freaking sorry to hear the fezzle. It's never easy. Dangit this upsets me. I'm glad you have some closure and like you said, obviously the clomid worked for you. Sending you nothing but hugs.


----------



## kwynia

Sorry fezzle, that freakin' sucks.


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry Fezzle xx


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry fezzle. Heartbreaking. Here if you need a chat. X


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Fezzle! I'm so so sorry to hear this news!!!! So heartbreaking!!! Big big hugs to you!!!'


----------



## Bug222

Oh Fezzle- I'm so very sorry xxx


Beautiful pic Sporty!!


----------



## Squig34

Very sorry Fezzle. You're right that it's good news that the Clomid worked, albeit probably rather cold comfort right now - but I'm glad you feel some encouragement from that too. MC sucks :hugs:

Great news, Sporty! Lovely scan :)

Kwynia, what is penuche?


----------



## Tui

So sorry to hear your news fezzle. I had hoped you would be lucky and not have to suffer this fate. Good on you for being positive though. You know its possible now. Next time will be a keeper xx


----------



## kwynia

I haven't tried it yet, but it's kinda like a fudge made with brown sugar instead of chocolate.


----------



## confuzion

So sorry fezzle :hugs:.

Sporty - so happy for you that's a gorgeous bean :hugs:.

Tui - for veggie juicing, I find adding carrot and/or apple to the strongest tasting veggies (kale, beets, Swiss chard, etc,). A little lemon or lime too makes for a nice flavor. Ginger (I happen to like the taste of ginger though I know many find it gross :shrug:). All very healthy, and I find delicious. We haven't juiced in a while though we bought like 15 lb of carrots the other day we shoulD really put them to use asap!

I also love the combination of carrots and celery together!

TWW for me starts tomorrow pretty sure! Will take an OPK tonight to see if LH is on its way out :)


----------



## Tui

Thanks C. I'm not a fan of ginger but I know it has great benefits so , maybe I can sneak a bit in and not notice. Think I'll skip the beetroot, it sounds like a clothes/washing disaster in the making, lol. Guess I'll just have to try a few combos and see. Off to buy a juicer next week.


----------



## confuzion

LOL yeah I'm surprised I didn't ruin clothes with the beet juice since I'm usually a messy eater/drinker :haha:. I wasn't a fan of the taste of it without something sweet to cut it. Tasted like I was drinking dirt :haha:. But with Apple it was good. 

Anyway, let me know how it works out for you and what combos you like together! Maybe you can give me new ideas :)


----------



## Squig34

Funny you should say that about beetroot, C, cos I sometimes roast it and it does have a real flavour of earth (I prefer to say that than dirt ;)). But I loathe celery and that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Lynny77

I've never tried beets. Not sure why! Maybe the colour?

bfn for me today just waiting af. Womp womp.


----------



## cutieq

Boo that bfn!

I've never tried beets either.


----------



## Tui

Sorry lynny. What dpo are you? Is there still time?


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks cutie and tui! I'm drowning my sorrows in a glass of wine!

No time- I got a positive opk 15 days ago but my fertility monitor didn't peak so I'm guessing af will start sometime this week. Certainly feels like it! I'm cd36 today which will make me almost as long as my mc cycle! My dh does remind me that this was my surgery cycle and my uterus suffered a trauma so that cushions the blow a bit lol.

Bfn still sucks though! Come on next cycle so I can start femera and ovulate in 14 days woohoo!


----------



## Bug222

Sorry Lynny xxx 

Beets were one of Iains favourite "first foods" - his cloth diapers needed a lot of sun to get the stains out though! Lol


----------



## Squig34

Boo for BFN Lynny but FX for the femara cycle!

Ha ha Bug, I can imagine that was challenging all right!!


----------



## Tui

Just sent DH off with a yummy Mediterranean salad, (I used "exotic" rice this time instead of bulgar wheat), and a white chocolate and raspberry cheesecake. Wish I'd taken some pictures for you but I forgot. Hope they enjoy it.


----------



## cutieq

You've been busy. It all sounds yummy!


----------



## Tui

I've been slowly going off sweet stuff so I'm not bothered that I don't get to try the cheesecake, lol. Trying to be more healthy for baby. It all seemed real after the scan. I've been having fruit for breakfast and stopped snacking so much. I've gone from wanting chocolate every day to just staring at it in the cupboard thinking naaah.

No ms so far, but I've never had even an inkling of it before. Think I'm just one of these women who doesn't get it! Haha you watch me eat those words later, lol.


----------



## Lynny77

Ha Tui hopefully ms stays far away!

I don't have a sweet tooth at all but this pms I'm eating an obscene amount of chocolate. It's shameful! Still no af I wish she'd just start so I can move on!


----------



## Tui

I think you should test again lynny. Maybe chocolate cravings are a sign, lol.


----------



## Lynny77

Ah I don't know Tui I hate wasting another test! The test was so negative it couldn't be more negative. I think I just ovulated super late with this cycle. I am going to toss out those horrible opk's. I had a positive opk 17 days ago. It must have just picked up an early surge or something. My other brand opk was always dead on. Funny I didn't think there'd be a difference!


----------



## laurac1988

That's really odd Lynny! Fingers crossed for an end to the cycle soon, whether thatis BFP or just the end of the cycle

+opk for me today. The only time I've ever had a + this cycle was the month we got pregnant. Here's hoping...


----------



## Lynny77

Ah Laura good luck!!! That's awesome! Oh and I just downloaded Idina Menzel's Christmas album:) So jealous you met her!


----------



## sportysgirl

Lynne and Laura good luck! 

I have my midwife booking appointment in the morning!


----------



## confuzion

Lol squig I LOVE celery, crazy how different people's taste in food can be!

Haha bug at the diaper stains! I can imagine!

Lynny - still holding on to some hope for you, but your husband is right, surgery likely threw everything out of whack and if AF arrives, you have femara to look forward to!

tui - sounds so delish! 

laura - hip hip, hooray!

Good luck for the booking appointment sporty!

4 DPO here. 10 more days until AF or BFP :winkwink:


----------



## Lynny77

Argh Confuzion it's so good to see you back in the ttc arena! Yay!


----------



## cutieq

C you gonna make me POAS first eh? I'm testing in 8. What better way to bah humbug Christmas than with a BFN?

Ladies, can I just say this is one of my favorite threads! We talk about TTC, foods, etc. K, that is all :blush:


----------



## Lynny77

Yes Cutie! My favorite too! No matter where we are in the process we all are, everyone is genuinely happy and each other's cheerleaders:)


----------



## Tui

Just wrapped up some new toys and treats for the dogs and put them under the tree. Now one of them is walking round on her hind legs sniffing at their xmas stockings, lol.


----------



## cutieq

Cute. I need to get something for my pup. I gave him a treat earlier for posing under the tree while I took a pic now he keeps randomly popping up sitting under the tree lol


----------



## Bug222

aww so cute Dani! Miller may have already eaten half of his Christmas treats... oops! Bad doggie mom!

Tomorrow is angel #2's due date. Never thought i would be at this point without being pregnant again.


----------



## Tui

Sorry bug, that's hard. Keep strong, you will get your rainbow soon.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the due date, bug :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry about the due date bug.

My angel's due date is in February. I'm very much hoping to be pregnant again by then


----------



## Lynny77

Sorry about the due date Bug. Hugs.


----------



## Tui

Ok I got to try out my juicer this morning. I had celery, apple, carrot and a bit of spinach. Looked a bit odd but tasted amazing. Think I'll have to do a fair bit at a time though as a bit faffy to wash everything for 1 glass!


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha Dani :) 

How did your booking scan go Sporty? I had mine last Tuesday & couldn't believe it took so long!

Tui, I've been totally off sweet stuff too. I'm not back to wanting it yet, but if it's sitting in front of me, I'll probably have a little something rather than the mere thought of it making me sick!


----------



## cutieq

I've been a total Christmas sap today. I got all emo about a very personal gift and hand written note I mailed. I haven't done that in awhile. I forgot how good it felt. Then I got all sad that I didn't do holiday cards this year. I'm definitely doing some next year. Tis the season for pointless hormones apparently :rofl:


----------



## Tui

Oh cutie its normal to get teary at this time of year I think. Thinking about the special people in our lives. 

I'm sat eating an enormous bowl of homegrown strawberries for breakfast. Going to have nectarines, peaches and feijoas too soon. Yummy. Oh and the 12 tomato plants I grew have turned into a jungle, oops. Going to be hunt the tomato soon.


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks squig, booking appointment went well. My midwife is really nice and very understanding. She is going to sort me another scan week after x mas and has put me on 5mg folic acid. Had bloods done and answered loads of questions! 

How did yours go? 

Tui what are feijoas?


----------



## Tui

Glad you have a good midwife sporty, it makes all the difference. I've got my appointment in 3 days. Can't wait for another look at baby. Maybe at 9 weeks? 

Feijoas are a nz fruit. They taste great but not everyone likes them. Kind of a bit perfumey? You can eat them whole with the skin, or cut in half and eat like a boiled egg, lol.
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-21-08-36-48-344041711.jpeg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bug222

glad to hear your appt went well sporty!!!


----------



## Tui

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pre...5/4/what-you-need-to-know-about-newborns.html

Just read this article and thought it was fab.


----------



## confuzion

Sporty - so glad you liked your midwife! She sounds amazing! 

Tui - the juice you made sounds delish! We tend to make it in big batches too for the same reason. Seems a bit much to clean everything for a glass lol. I think we'll be making a big batch tomorrow. I'm excited because we haven't made any in a while. 

Feijoas look yums. Never heard of them before. When I first glanced at the pic I thought it was a lime lol. 

Also, great article! All the newborn advice I always hear always bothered me not all of it is logical!


----------



## Tui

Bumper crop of bfps round here lately, I love it!


----------



## sportysgirl

Yes Tui! Its fab lets hope we all have our rainbows soon! xx


----------



## confuzion

I know! I'm feeling so left behind :haha:


----------



## Bug222

I'm sorry c xxx yours WILL be soon


----------



## Squig34

Interesting article, thanks Tui.

yes hopefully you are not far behind at all C!

Glad booking in went well Sporty. Mine was grand too, just long. Quite exciting to finally get to a stage where I get the maternity notes & need the information pack :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hoping to join the rainbow club soon too


----------



## cutieq

Me too Laura!


----------



## Fezzle

Me too!


----------



## confuzion

Count me in!


----------



## cutieq

I think we're in good company on this thread.


----------



## Tui

Won't be long now girls, there is something in the air lately for sure. When is everyone testing? I'm dying to see some Xmas bfps in this group. Thanks for kicking us off bug :hugs: cutie you're next :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

AF due sometime between Friday and Sunday for me so not sure exactly what day I'll be testing on. The plan is to wait until Sunday but I may give in a day or two earlier if AF hasn't shown up :). Not expecting a BFP though. Don't think another 2014 BFP is in the cards for us. But who knows! We'll find out soon enough :)


----------



## laurac1988

AF is due on Saturday for me, so will be testing late Saturday/early Sunday of she doesn't show up


----------



## Lynny77

I want in on the rainbow club! I do think this thread is definitely good luck!

Hope to see some bfp's this week!


----------



## Squig34

The BFPs have started so FX for you girls who aren't at testing stage yet!


----------



## cutieq

Room for 1 more on the BFP train? Faint, but definite positive on an ic this morning!


----------



## sportysgirl

Arrr cutie! Woo hoo! X x


----------



## Tui

Roll up roll up, who's next on the bfp train?

Soo many preggers ladies. Sending baby dust to those waiting for their bfps. Next time girls.


----------



## laurac1988

Would appreciate any baby dust that's lying around. Juuuust drop it in to my journal whenever you're ready


----------



## Fezzle

I don't think this will be my cycle, unless OH's sperm is really good at hanging around, so I'm just hoping my positive OPK is real and I'll be getting another crack in Jan!


----------



## Bug222

Merry Christmas wonderful ladies!


----------



## Lynny77

Merry Christmas ladies!!!

Bug how did I miss your bfp?? OMG!!!! I'm doing the biggest happy dance for you!! Yes!!!

Cutie I'm praying that this one sticks for you!!! 

I start femera today. I was a little down about not getting a christmas miracle and some days it feels like I'll never get that miracle but as I get farther into my cycle I'm sure the optimism and hope will come back:)


----------



## laurac1988

I hope the Femara gives you a super strong egg that turns into a lovely take home baby hun. 

I know that feeling. The first few days of the cycle are always a big lump of "meh" for me


----------



## cutieq

Merry Christmas to each and everyone one of you. All we can have is hope!


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks Laura! I'm praying you get some good news soon! 

Cutie also praying for your christmas miracle!


----------



## Bug222

Thanks Lynny xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Merry christmas everyone! 
Hope you have all had a lovely time. Xx


----------



## cutieq

Had a lovely Christmas! Off to do some after Christmas shopping.


----------



## confuzion

This thread has been a little quiet. What is everyone up to this weekend?

We don't have any plans whatsoever. The husband has come down with some kind of bug and he doesn't want to go anywhere because he's afraid to pass it on to someone else.

I'm terrified to go near him because I don't want to catch it :haha:.


----------



## cutieq

Gonna be a pretty lazy weekend for me. DH got a new video game he'll probably play until the sun comes up and we're gonna finished season 1 of Dexter. Basically I will be on the couch until Monday.

Hope DH feels better!


----------



## confuzion

Oooo Dexter! I loved Dexter....(contemplates re-watching all the seasons).

Thanks me too. He's such a baby when he's sick. I just need him back to normal already :haha:.


----------



## sportysgirl

Confusion hope DH feels better soon.

We have just started watching the 100 on episode three. I am working tomorrow, so I am sure hubby and Poppy will be getting up to mischief!


----------



## Tui

Been a bit lazy with posting everywhere lately. It's so hot here it takes all my energy. Been eating too much the last few days too. Better stop or I'll be the size of a house. 

DH has been busy making something for my mum. She isn't back till Tuesday so it gave him more time to finish it, such a perfectionist, lol. Anyway it's a planter for her deck or garden. It's treated wood and big enough for a small tree should she desire. Mum has green fingers so I'm sure it will look fab soon enough. I think he did a good job. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







20141228_093630-1.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

I think it looks great Tui!


----------



## Lynny77

Looks fantastic Tui!!! So jealous of the heat where you are!


----------



## Wishing1010

Looks awesome, tui!!!! :) 

We are planning on going to the beach tomorrow, will be almost 80 degrees here tomorrow! :) going to go shark teeth hunting and take the pup :)


----------



## Tui

Thanks girls. He is very pleased with it.

Wishing I've never found a sharks tooth on the beach, are they common where you are?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes pretty common! We usually find at least half a dozen each time we go :)


----------



## Tui

Wow, that would be great. Just pretty rocks and shells near us.

I did find these in my garden, buried under an old tree. Two old bottles, brylcream and lung preserver, lol, and a perfume bottle stopper. All perfect.
 



Attached Files:







20141228_152005-1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1









20141228_151941-1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh wow, those bottles are awesome!!! Love finding stuff when you least expect it :)

It's cool that we find the Sharks teeth but kinda scary too lol. Means lots of sharks! We had the pup with us a while back and a shark got about 3 feet away from us! I was so afraid but DH and I calmly got the dog and ourselves out of the water. We see lots of Dolphins too!


----------



## Tui

Jeesh, I wouldn't fancy that. Glad they aren't seen much here. 

We have just got back from walking the dogs on the beach. They were swimming and fetching sticks in and out of the water. Exhausted now and fast asleep! 

Enjoy your trip and post a picture of what you find.


----------



## confuzion

Love it, your husband did a great job tui! I think your mom will be pleased.

Have fun at the beach kenna! I'm jealous of both you ladies, the weather is too chilly to do anything fun around here!

p.s. that's a super cool find tui!


----------



## sportysgirl

We took Poppy and our dog to the beach yesterday but it was very windy! X


----------



## Lynny77

Oh I'd love to be taking my pup to the beach now! How fun! Though I'd lose it if I saw a shark. I was never afraid of sharks until I started googling them during my Hawaii trip. Big mistake lol.

Tui what an amazing find! That's awesome! My parents were throwing out one of those old school hair dryers- the ones you sit under with curlers in your hair so I grabbed it. Not sure why I just wanted it. Also grabbed a little toy castle:)


----------



## cutieq

I love hearing your stories about the beach. It's boot and sweater weather for me now. Although, I confess that I love snow though so I'm hoping we get some snowy, icy days.


----------



## Wishing1010

Perfect day!!! :)

Argh it always uploads sideways :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Squig34

Very icy here today. We had lunch with friends and then had a chilled afternoon - we're back at home now after all our travels so trying to get things put away and caught up on laundry etc.

So delighted for the most recent BFPs! Lynny, I hope the femara works for you and you're getting a new year BFP :)

Tui, that planter looks great. Made with his new lathe?

C, hope your DH is better soon. Thankfully we have escaped illness, but I'm back at work on Tuesday so there's always the potential that one of my colleagues, who always comes in when sick, will be there spreading germs...

Scan on Tuesday to see Squiglet. I'm starting to get mildly anxious; I don't know how I'll cope when the next scan after that isn't for over 6 more weeks when I'm like this after nearly 2!!!!


----------



## Tui

Danger period is over now squig, you just relax and enjoy. You may get to feel baby soon? Before your next scan ( not tuesday's, lol) anyway.

No lathe work on the planter. He has been learning how to sharpen his tools correctly lately, lol.


----------



## Bug222

planter is gorgeous!!! That's exactly what I am trying to convince my DH to make for our back deck.

Wow that is beautiful Wishing!


----------



## Squig34

Tui said:


> Danger period is over now squig, you just relax and enjoy. You may get to feel baby soon? Before your next scan ( not tuesday's, lol) anyway.
> 
> No lathe work on the planter. He has been learning how to sharpen his tools correctly lately, lol.

Thanks - hopefully I will but I'm currently considering buying a doppler to listen to the hb unless I can convince them to give me another scan, which is unlikely!


----------



## laurac1988

Period for me. Gutted.


----------



## sportysgirl

Laura boo to the :witch: :hugs:

Doppler sounds like a good idea squig you might get one cheap in the sales? 

I have another scan tomorrow the midwife managed to organise one, for some reason I am feeling nervous.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry, Laura.

Sporty, I always get really nervous the day before my scans. Great that you're getting one tomorrow, I'm hopeful that all is well & looking forward to hearing about it :)

I don't know where I'd get a doppler apart from online & there don't seem to be any sales, but they aren't super expensive should I decide to go for it. Which I probably will end up doing!


----------



## Wishing1010

DH got mine off ebay, not sure what places will ship to you though!


----------



## Lynny77

Laura big big hugs for you!

Wishing- what a beautiful pic! Love that!

Squigg thanks and I'm so excited for your scan on Tuesday!!

Sporty and Tui good luck at your scans as well!!

I'm just trucking along. cd 7 and took my last femera. Trying not to put too much hope in this cycle!


----------



## Tui

Anyone heard of that Ramzi theory? According to that I'm having a girl (I think).


----------



## cutieq

I haven't heard of that. Do you have a preference? I would love a boy first but I'd honestly be happy regardless! So far dh, Chinese gender predictor and Jenna's dream all say girl for me.


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> I haven't heard of that. Do you have a preference? I would love a boy first but I'd honestly be happy regardless! So far dh, Chinese gender predictor and Jenna's dream all say girl for me.

We're hoping for the same but also would be happy regardless!


----------



## Tui

Bit scared of having a boy for some reason, maybe just because I'm a girl and don't know about boy stuff, lol. DH would be wrapped if it's a boy though, just because he is certain it's a girl. He'll be great whatever we have, and he wouldn't love a girl any less. Probably end up being daddys girl anyway. He keeps stealing my dogs, lol.


----------



## cutieq

I'm afraid of having a girl because I am one :rofl: I feel like boys are easier but obviously have no experience with either.


----------



## confuzion

Lol for some reason I always pictured myself with a boy first. But all the pregnancies for me that have been tested have been female, so we seem to be girl makers and will likely make a girl first!


----------



## sportysgirl

Went for my scan today, had to wait almost an hour, can't be helped but didn't really help my anxiety!

Baby doing well, heart beating and measuring as he/she should be for the dates. Could be a little ahead but they will check again at my dating scan on the 15th Jan.


----------



## cutieq

Yay! Glad things went well sporty!!!


----------



## Tui

sportysgirl said:


> Went for my scan today, had to wait almost an hour, can't be helped but didn't really help my anxiety!
> 
> Baby doing well, heart beating and measuring as he/she should be for the dates. Could be a little ahead but they will check again at my dating scan on the 15th Jan.

Great news sporty. They made you wait an hour! I would have peed my pants!


----------



## sportysgirl

Luckily I didn't have to have a full bladder for this one! xx


----------



## Squig34

What is the Ramzi theory, Tui?

Yay, great news on a good scan Sporty :)

My dates have been put back after today's scan, so I'm back to 12+6 instead of 14+1. I think they are probably a bit pre-emptive dating me already, but that's the way this hospital does it. I've started a pregnancy journal anyway.

Very interesting to see that you all think you're having girls! I think that I've lost 2 girls and a boy. If I'm right about Squiglet's gender, then I imagine I'll have been right about those even though the testing didn't work out so I have no proof whatsoever!


----------



## Lynny77

Yay Sporty! Great news!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey ladies, this thread hasnt even had a single post in 2015!


----------



## laurac1988

It has now


----------



## cutieq

3 posts! Hi ladies!


----------



## Wishing1010

Just wanted to check up on everyone, I know most of us are in each other's journals but I know some aren't! Hope everyone is having a happy new year so far and praying for 2015 rainbows for all!


----------



## cutieq

So far so good over here. Minimal symptoms except my boobs. Oh my goodness these sore boobs!!! I'm having a really hard time keeping it from my mom but I want to wait until 12 weeks but I think I might break at 8. Excited for more 2015 BFPs and rainbows!


----------



## taztap

Hey ladies. Happy new year. 22 weeks now and really struggling with the heat here was actually excited to go back to work just for the aircon haha. Feeling loads of movement now she is really active its an awesome and creepy feeling at the same time having something move inside you. Wishing everyone an awesome year. .


----------



## Wishing1010

Wonderful news, Taz!!!! 

Cutie, totally understand about wanting to tell people!!!! :) can't wait until you announce, it's so awesome to share the news with everyone!


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad all is going well Taz! 

Cutie I also understand about telling people especially after losses. We plan to tell people after our scan on Thursday all being well.


----------



## laurac1988

Glad all is going well for those of you ladies with bumps growing. Sorry for the recent losses.
We've had two donations this cycle. First set of +opk was Wednesday, with donation on Thursday. Then OPKs went + again last night so had another donation today.
Temp drop today so it might be happening...
https://i58.tinypic.com/2lksd1c.jpg


----------



## Lynny77

Fingers crossed Laura!

Great update Taz!

Wishing and cutie so glad things are going well!

I'm in the 2ww. Trying to "manage expectations" but it's hard lol. You know what it's like every second minute you can't help but think about it.


----------



## cutieq

Definitely know the feeling Lynny. Happy TWW!


----------



## Squig34

Taz, glad to hear your update :)

Sporty, excited for you to announce tomorrow! I'm sure it'll be a great scan :) happy 13 weeks! 

We announced yesterday. Baby is not quite where I'd have liked but seems to be doing well nonetheless and we had to tell people sometime, it's getting a bit harder to make excuses about stuff ;) Mostly the announcements had to be by text or facebook, so it was nice to be able to tell some people at work face to face!!


----------



## cutieq

I bet announcing is such a relief!

I'm next up for the scan I think! Things seem to be going really well symtpom wise. Almost too well but tomorrow I will know for sure!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, I hope you are all well.

Baby finally cooperated for the scan on Thursday so we could have the measurement done. Heart beating, baby measuring correct for our dates but NT measurement higher than they would like. Got blood test results yesterday and we are in a high category so we have to go to the hospital on Monday to see the screening team and maybe have some more tests. 

I have been so upset this is not the news we expected. After the miscarriages I thought we had been through enough. 
Am feeling better today and being positive, just got to wait and see what Monday brings.


----------



## cutieq

Sorry things aren't where you expected sporty. I know that has to be stressful. Does the doctor have any perspective or guidance what may be going on? I pray it's nothing serious.


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed sporty. Our God daughter had a very high NT measurement and is totally fine xxx


----------



## Bug222

Fingers crossed everything turns out ok sporty xxx


----------



## kwynia

Fingers crossed for you, the waiting must be so difficult. It always pains me when one of my ladies gets news like this. :hugs: :hugs: <3


----------



## Squig34

Sporty I'm behind with this thread - sorry to hear of shock news, what did the doctor say on Monday?


----------



## sportysgirl

Saw specialist midwife of Monday who ran through the next options, CVS, Amnio or harmony blood test. We can't have Amnio until 15 weeks and CVS is only up to 15 weeks. Amnio and CVS Both carry a miscarriage risk. Blood test is non invasive and can be done anytime. It is not covered on the NHS. 

Looking like we will go for the blood test.


----------



## Squig34

I don't think I would want to risk anything with a mc risk either, no matter how small. When will you get the blood test? I hope all is well & it puts your mind at ease. I wasn't offered the NT test at booking, & no-one has ever mentioned it. I don't know whether to ask - we would still keep the baby but it would be nice to know in advance to be prepared (this is the Down's test, right?) A worrying time for you, not knowing what's happening :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Glad this thread resurfaced. I get so lost in journals, I forgot about this one. Sporty, I hope you get nothing but good news. Sounds like the blood test is the way I would go too.

Has anyone heard from Tui?


----------



## Bug222

haven't heard anything from Tui :( I hope she is coping ok

glad you are able to get the bloodwork done Sporty!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, sporty. I've also seen people get high risk results but then their baby is absolutely fine. I don't blame you for keeping things as non-invasive as possible!


----------



## Squig34

No, nothing from Tui here either.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah definitely worried about tui. Her avatar and sig are gone too, I hope she hasn't left for good :sad1:

Good luck sporty! We will probably get that blood test as well because of our history with chromosomal issues. Risk of CVS and amnio is too scary for me!


----------



## Lynny77

Thinking of you Sporty!!! Praying all goes well!

Worried about Tui as well. I hope she's just taking a break and will be back soon.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm back to TTC! AF finally showed up in all her glory yesterday, and I just took my first Clomid pill (50mg)! 

I thought that seeing the red blood and having the cramps would bring back recent memories of the mc, but to be honest, I am just so glad she showed up (especially that she showed up on her own), it's just been a relief!


----------



## kwynia

AF got me today. I should talk to my doc about clomid.


----------



## Squig34

Good news, Fezzle.

Kwynia, sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Any news from this thread? Nothing doing here really though. Less than 2 weeks til my next scan :) I'm also starting to show now, but I wonder if people are still just thinking I've gotten fat ;)


----------



## cutieq

Nothing doing much for me either. Symptoms are here but bearable. We get to meet the midwife this week!


----------



## sportysgirl

Had the harmony blood test Thursday will be about 8-10 days for the results. Have a scan booked for Wednesday. I am starting to show too!


----------



## Bug222

nothing new here... u/s next Wednesday, been showing majorly in the last week...


----------



## Fezzle

Not much new here- only CD9, still low fertility on the digi OPK, just started BDing EOD.


----------



## cutieq

Good luck on your results sporty! 

Fezzle, good job on the bd. I fell in love with the smiley guy lol.


----------



## Lynny77

Good luck sporty!

Just entering a 2ww. That's about it!


----------



## laurac1988

Waiting for ovulation here


----------



## Squig34

Lots of scans/ meetings on Wednesday, will make sure to check in! Good luck ladies.


----------



## taztap

Not much news from me.. Struggling through the days getting terrible pains in my back and top of bump, bump grows by the day so assume its just stretching pains but still hurts.. 25 weeks now and the little madam (my name for her) doesnt stop moving its an awesome feeling. Starting to get nursery and everything ready now making things very real just 14 weeks or so till we meet her..


----------



## Squig34

Glad things are going well for you, Taz :)


----------



## Squig34

How did your scan go, Sporty?


----------



## cutieq

Wanted to check in as one of the Wednesday scanners. Everything went well. Baby and heartbeat are there. Baby is measuring 8w4d.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Lynny77

Yay Cutie!!!!!!


----------



## Squig34

Good news Cutie, so pleased for you :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, sorry for late reply. 
Scan was good, heart beating, baby kicking and has grown. The fluid has not changed so no worse but no better either. I am still waiting for my harmony results.

I have been feeling pretty fed up really. Going between being positive and then an over whelming feeling of anxiety that something awful is wrong with baby. It is taking away the excitement and joy of being pregnant.

Sorry to be down.


----------



## Fezzle

Glad all the scans and pregnancies are going well! Sporty- :hugs: I hope once you get the next results back you can relax a bit!

I'm waiting to ovulate. I got my first flashing smiley today, so hopefully that means it will happen soon! With my other Clomid cycle, I got the solid smiley 3 days after the flashing ones started.


----------



## Squig34

Glad your scan had lots of positives, Sporty. Can relate to your anxiety. It's not fair that we can't just enjoy our pregnancies without all the worry :hugs:

Hopefully you get a solid smiley soon Fezzle!


----------



## cutieq

Sporty, when do you get your results back?


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks for checking in on me.

The hospital rang on Monday, the results show that our baby has down syndrome. We are still in shock and taking the information in.

Still can't believe this is happening after all we have been through. 

Please pray for us.


----------



## Squig34

Sporty, what a shock for you, I know you will need some time to absorb this news. Will definitely pray for you. Huge :hugs: to you & DH.


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry sporty. It is unbelievable that you would have something like this after all you've been through. You and your family are in my thoughts :hugs:. Please keep us posted on how you're coping.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm so sorry, sporty. I know that is a lot to take in, and I hope that even with this issue, your LO is healthy and perfect when they are born.


----------



## cutieq

I'm sure that's a shock sporty. Praying for your family and LO. :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Thinking of you and your family sporty xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

How are you all doing?


----------



## Squig34

My scan today did not go very well. Baby is severely growth restricted (IUGR), at best 3-4 weeks behind (measuring about 16+1 on average; I should be at least 19+2 or 20+4). Normal hb but little movement. My placenta is abnormal so probably the baby hasn't been getting enough nourishment. They did an amniocentesis and I have a follow up on Thursday but I don't believe that the problem is chromosomal. I think IUGR basically one of those things where they can't do much, the baby will either make it or he won't. I have to do a bit more research. I don't know anything else. I suppose at least he's alive for the meantime, so there's still hope.

Didn't find out the gender but I should know from the amnio. Baby had his legs crossed but is too small to tell anyway. So we are rather in limbo. I guess it explains why I haven't felt any movement yet.


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: Squig


----------



## kwynia

oh my squig, that's just heartbreaking :hugs: thinking of you <3 <3


----------



## sportysgirl

:hugs: Squig.


----------



## cutieq

I went in for genetic testing this morning (informaseq). :hugs: to us all. Ttc is now ttss - trying to stay sane


----------



## Bug222

:hugs:Oh squig xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

cutieq said:


> I went in for genetic testing this morning (informaseq). :hugs: to us all. Ttc is now ttss - trying to stay sane

You are so right about that. I don't think the stress will disappear until we are holding babies in our arms.


----------



## Lynny77

Squigg :hugs:

Sportygirl :hugs: 

I wish I had the right things to say to you ladies. All I can do is send you a million hugs and we are all here for you with love and support.


----------



## Fezzle

Oh no, I haven't checked in for awhile and so sorry to come back to bad news.

Sporty- how definite is that result? Thinking of you- it must be so hard to shift your expectations now. 

Squig- I'm going to your journal now to see if there are any more updates but really gutted to see this news.


----------



## Squig34

Sporty, how are you & DH doing? :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks for asking Squig.

We are both not so good. I am very emotional and hardly getting any sleep.
So much running round in my head. I feel so numb.
Off to the hospital today to see the screening nurse.

How are things with you?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry for the worry and stress, sporty. :( :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Sporty. No wonder you are feeling like that, such a shock & so much to take in. Thinking of you. I hope the appointment today is in some way helpful & that you can get loads of support.

I'm ok thanks. Waiting for more information really to decide how to feel I guess.


----------



## Bug222

Sporty- I hope the appt can help you to process and answer a lot of your questions . Sending you love and strength xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me. I wish I had better news.


Spoiler
We had a meeting with the screening nurse yesterday who explained our last scan measurements and why fluid is around babies chest and abdomen. Baby is very poorly aside from the down syndrome diagnosis it looks as though babies heart is not working as it should. They did a quick scan and the fluid has increased again. Baby will not last to term, they seemed surprise that the heart is still beating.
We go again on Monday to see the consultant and have another scan.
We are devastated


----------



## Squig34

Sporty, there is just nothing I can say. I am so, so sorry to read this. I will keep praying for you in this terrible situation :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Just many, many :hugs: sporty!


----------



## Fezzle

Oh sporty :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: sporty


----------



## kwynia

:hugs: sporty, so sorry for you and your family :cry:


----------



## Bug222

Oh sporty xxx I'm sending you so much love


----------



## confuzion

Sporty omg :cry:, I have no words. You don't deserve this and I am devastated for you. Please lean on us if you need to vent/cry/let it out. That's what we're here for. Thinking of you and your family :hugs:. Please keep us updated.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs:sporty xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

<3 you ladies.

Wish Tui would check in, worried about her but hoping she is trying to enjoy her life and not having ttc issues right now.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I keep searching for tui to see if she has being on xxx


----------



## kwynia

I think about tui a lot, I hope she is well.


----------



## Lynny77

Sporty my heart aches for you. Big big hugs. We're all here for you if you need support :hugs:

I think of Tui every day as well. I hope she's not thinking too much about ttc and enjoying her life. I'm also praying that one day she'll pop up and have a sticky little bean to tell us about.


----------



## sportysgirl

I also think of Tui regularly. X


----------



## Bug222

me too- everytime someone posts in her journal i get excited thinking she has stopped by. I really hope she is well and happy.


----------



## Squig34

This thread particularly makes me think of Tui since she started it. I hope she does have some good news soon & comes back to tell us.


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh how did I miss this ! Sorry to be joining in late and I'm so so sorry for all the heartache that people are feeling right now . Is so sad . Ill keep you both in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## confuzion

Sporty - I've been thinking of you. How was your scan on Monday? Any improvement with baby's fluid?


----------



## Lynny77

I echo Confuzion- Sporty been thinking about you as well. How are you doing?


----------



## Left wonderin

Sporty thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Ladies, thanks for thinking of me. 

Thought I would update you. Baby Spaughton was born sleeping last night at approx 10.15, looking very peaceful. We have both had some cuddles and there will be more to come. Taking things a bit at a time. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## waiting2c

I am so so so very sorry to hear about your losses sporty and squig. There are no words to say to make it better. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## kwynia

Sorry this has happened to you, i wish I had more words of comfort, but I can send you hugs :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

oh sporty i am so very sorry for your loss. Fly high sweet little one xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Oh, sporty, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry for your loss, Sporty. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry Sporty :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

So many :hugs: Sporty. I'm so glad you have been able to hold your precious little one though.


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: sporty


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: sporty im so sorry hunxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sporty my heart is aching for you . I'm so sad to read your update . I'm so glad you got to meet your LO and had the chance to make precious memories xxx. Take care of ypurslef


----------



## Lynny77

Hugs to you Sporty! I'm so sorry this happened. Fly high little angel!


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry Sporty xx


----------



## confuzion

:cry:, I can't imagine how difficult that must have been for you and your husband sporty. You are still in my thoughts :hugs:.


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. 

Thank you for worrying about me and keeping me in your thoughts xxx

I'm slowly getting round to everyone, but your journals were all deleted when I deregistered for a bit. 

So sorry to hear about such tragic losses. Squig, I have posted in your journal. Sporty, I will be messaging you in a moment as you don't have a journal xx

I hope everyone else is ok. 

What is everyone up to now days?


----------



## laurac1988

Good to see you back, Tui x


----------



## Fezzle

Hi Tui! Good to see you! 

With TTC, I've just started my 3rd Clomid cycle so waiting to ovulate, though it won't be until next week at the earliest. And getting married next month!


----------



## sportysgirl

What date is the wedding Fezzle? How are the plans going? x


----------



## Fezzle

25 April! All the main things are sorted now- the registrar, the hotel (where we'll get married and stay), most of my attire and the honeymoon in Spain. Booking a photographer and getting rings are the next two major things on the list.


----------



## sportysgirl

It sounds very exciting! Have you got an idea of rings you want? xx


----------



## Fezzle

No idea! OH will want something as simple as possible. I've seen a few things I like but I think I need to see them on to decide- I like the idea of a plain band, but I've seen some with small diamonds or other stones I like too. I don't want anything too big though.


----------



## kwynia

We planned on buying rings in Vegas when we got married, my DH is a fidgeter and found a ring that has an inner spinning wheel he really likes.


----------



## Tui

Ooh a wedding, how exciting. I've never been into the whole fairytale thing, but I love seeing and hearing about everyone elses wedding plans. 

That ring sounds fab kwynia. Lovely idea.

Anything we can do to help fezzle?


----------



## Bug222

wow Fezzle that is coming up soon! so exciting!!

AFM- 14 weeks- just had a drs appt today and things look good with baby. Had a biopsy done on my thyroid at the beginning of jan as I have a lump on my thyroid- and thought since I hadn't heard anything that the results were ok, but got a call this week that I need to go and see a specialist on the 16th so a little worried about that.


----------



## Left wonderin

Bug most likley just a nodule so try not worry . So good to hear things all looking well with baby :) did you get to the little beanie ? Or most likley looking like a baby now :) 
Is it an endocronologist you have to go to ? I've an appointment with one on Monday . Think they are also going to scan my thyroid as its not working properly . 

Fezzle a wedding how exciting :) I love them nearly as much as babies lol.... What are you wearing ? Is it traditional ? Do tell all ?? 

AFM trying to decide if I want a Wispa or a timeout with my cup of tea . Mmmmm an exciting life I lead lol....


----------



## Tui

You do make me laugh Left wonderin! I've added you to the front page x


----------



## Bug222

no scan today- next one isn't till 20 weeks. It is an ENT surgeon they are sending me to see.


----------



## Squig34

Glad all looking good with baby Bug & hope it's nothing major on 16th - & that the time flies so you aren't worrying too much.

Fezzle, you're so right about rings! The engagement ring I chose isn't what I thought I wanted but what I wanted didn't suit my hand. Same with DH's wedding ring. It fun choosing though :)

Left, I didn't know you could still get Time outs!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad all going well bug.

Fezzle I have a wedding ring with small diamonds in and it looks lovely, goes perfect with my engagement ring too. Have you tried any on?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have diamonds in my wedding ring as well, not what I originally wanted but very pretty 

I love time outs! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry to disappoint ladies but I went with the wispa :blush: it was a life changing moment for me , fully of indecision I was :cry: not knowing which way to go :shrug: in the end I feel I made the right decision :thumbup:

So tonight is ................ Time out time :haha:


----------



## Bug222

Oh I miss uk chocolate!! Mmmmm


----------



## Tui

Me too. I can buy some nearby though. For triple the price mind!


----------



## Fezzle

I've been married before, so my first engagement ring was a fairly traditional round solitaire, then two channel set bands for the wedding rings. My tastes have changed since then- I'm not even sure I had a 'taste' as I was 20/21 years old! 

I have fairly thin fingers, so I think something delicate would be good. OH is worried about his ring as he has thin fingers with bony knuckles! 

I really like this one:https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=GRP05482
or something like these: https://boards.weddingbee.com/topic/vinescrollfiligree-wedding-bands/
but maybe just a completely simple thin band instead!


----------



## Tui

Ooh I love love love those fancy filigree ones. Maybe I'll ask for one fo my birthday, lol.


----------



## cutieq

Pretty! I think the weddingbee one is my favorite. Gosh I love weddings!


----------



## sportysgirl

I also like the wedding bee ones. Think they would look beautiful especially if you have thinner fingers.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wedding bee beautiful


----------



## Squig34

Oh those wedding bee ones are gorgeous :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wedding bee is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks all- now I need to find a place where I can try some on and buy one!


----------



## Tui

Ok, I was thinking about how funny men are sometimes, so I thought I'd start a "what do you do for your man" session.

For example; I have to always start the toilet roll/kitchen roll off for my DH, because he hates how they stick them down with glue. If I don't do it then he just shreds the first few layers in frustration! :haha:

Who's next?


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm this is a good one .... If my oh has a headache etc , he will complain and complain . Ask has he taken tablets for it ? ALWAYS SAYS NO !! So EVERY TIME I've to play nurse and go get them ..... He suffers with migraines ..... Get a pain ... Take a pill ..... Its simple ... 
But no he gets a pain ..... Moans about it ..... Wait till it gets worse ..... Moans some more... Holds head in hands ..... Feels sick ...... Moans some more ...... Tells me ...... Gets given tablets ..... Pain gone ;)


----------



## kwynia

Left, my DH is the same, he never takes anything but instead just goes on and on about it.

Since we started dating, oh 15 years ago, I have clipped DH's fingernails and toenails. He totally butcher's them if he tries to do it himself...not sure how he managed before?


----------



## Lynny77

My hubby is the same! Gets migraines and won't take anything for it until I go and get him an advil and a glass of water. 

Kwynia you're a way better woman than I am. Just the thought of clipping my hubby's toenails gives me the shivers.


----------



## laurac1988

oh god i know... i have to...

wait...
hold on...
doesn't matter

hehehehehe


----------



## kwynia

I will admit he has lovely feet (even though his toes are pretty hairy), and only asks for a trim after a shower :)


----------



## Tui

Sorry laura, that obviously goes for DW's too, but obviously being female, she will be perfect, lol.

Oh and add my dh to the " just take a damm pill ! " list


----------



## Fezzle

My OH gets frustrated with thing so easily that I am always taking over things. Like when we build something, or trying to put something away that's a tight fit. I call them OH's frustration spirals, when he immediately says things have a 'poor design' or are crap or not going to work because if he keeps trying with things it just makes it worse!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone well no green light yet but still very optimistic . The consultant I went to see must have been a mind reader lol... He was LOVELY and so positive about ttc I wasn't expecting much about ttc at my appointment but he raised it as an issue first as my GP who referred me put it in my referral letter I was anxious to try again . He told me its likley I have Graves' disease and not thyroiditis as I'm still over active even with meds and he would have expected it to flip by now if it was the other . Won't bore you all with the medical stuff so ill get right to the interesting stuff about TTC . He said my levels are going in the right direction but not there yet . I can't ttc on my current medication as it can cause foetal abnormalities . He thinks to give me the best chance at TTC and a BFP , a successful sticky beanie my levels need to be right again . He is keeping me on my current meds for another 6-8 weeks and will see me again . He is keeping a close eye on me usually appointments are 3-6 months apart !!! If levels have stabilised which he is hoping they will by then judging on last 3 blood draws he will swap my meds to one safe to conceive on . 

This is the good bit !! He then said that " when I get pregnant " eeeek I love that man !!! He will keep me on the new meds for the firs tri ( safe for baby ) and switch me to the other med for the second and third tri . I was so concerned with me being an oldie he would just dismiss me but he was so encouraging . 

Even with the bad news of having to wait again.... I felt tons better leaving the appointment : I've to have a scan and stuff between now and my next appointment too . 

So ill be here as a cheerleader for now girls :


----------



## Bug222

great news left wonderin!!! im glad you have a solid plan in place :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies,

just wanted to let you know that the hospital rang today, baby is a girl we have named her Jessie. The funeral will be on Wednesday of next week.


----------



## kwynia

That's so sweet. Rest in peace little baby Jessie <3 :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

beautiful name- rest in peace sweet Jessie xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:hugs: her name is beautiful . Sleep peacfully baby Jessie x


----------



## Lynny77

Beautiful Jessie sleep well

Hugs sporty


----------



## cutieq

:hugs:


----------



## Tui

sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> just wanted to let you know that the hospital rang today, baby is a girl we have named her Jessie. The funeral will be on Wednesday of next week.

That's a lovely name for your sweet little girl. I hope everything goes well on Wednesday for you. Love to you and your family.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Beautiful name hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tui

Hey taztap, I saw you lurking in my journal, lol. How are you my love? Haven't heard from you in a while xx


----------



## taztap

Tui said:


> Hey taztap, I saw you lurking in my journal, lol. How are you my love? Haven't heard from you in a while xx

lol caught in the act Haha.. I am good, 31 weeks now, 7 weeks till planned c section so am pretty much a terrified bundle of nerves.. No where near ready for baby. She is measuring 2 weeks ahead already weighs 2kgs.. I have a feeling she will be here a bit early too.. Baby shower is in two weeks time so hopefully feel more ready after that and packing hospital bag today just to be ready in case. Glad to see you are back online.. Sorry to hear about everyone else's losses too.. There is a woman I work with who had 4 second trimester losses and now has her rainbow baby, so never give up hope..


----------



## Tui

Thanks taz. So glad you are doing well. Can't believe how far along you are, jeesh how time flies. 

I think all first time mommys feel like that. I know I will, when I finally get there! I hope baby doesn't come too early and suprise you, lol. Will be thinking of you. Stay in touch xx


----------



## Tui

https://fb-195.dailymegabyte.com/new-dad-makes-brilliant-stop-motion-video-announce-arrival-son/

Super cute!


----------



## Lynny77

wow Taz 31 weeks!!!! I can't believe it! I'm sure you'll be more than ready by the time baby comes!


----------



## Fezzle

sporty- that's a lovely name for your little girl :hugs:

tui- that's such a sweet video. I want to make one involving our cats someday :haha:

taz- wow, so close!


----------



## Bug222

Holy smokes Taz- 31 weeks already!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Taz! How in the world did you get to 31 weeks already?! Amazing!!! :) Time is truly flying!!!


----------



## taztap

Wishing1010 said:


> Taz! How in the world did you get to 31 weeks already?! Amazing!!! :) Time is truly flying!!!

Haha 32 weeks now. Honestly time just seems to fly past.. Starting to be uncomfortable and exhausted all the time now. Making to through the work day is hard and have a have a nap before dinner now.. Baby shower this coming weekend so will hopefully feel a bit ready after that.. Although it comes with lots of family drama..


----------



## cutieq

32 weeks!! That's so awesome. 

Don't you just love family? Enjoy your shower!


----------



## Tui

Hope your shower goes well taz. Just smile and nod and remember they will be leaving soon enough, lol.


----------



## taztap

Smiling and nodding was allot easier prior to pregnancy rage hormones lol.. Best is they all staying with us the weekend as they live 600km away.. And no wine to cope Haha. I plan to have lots of naps..


----------



## Tui

Oh dear, should be interesting! Yes, lots of naps "and breathe" lol.


----------



## taztap

On a more exciting note.. Have our 4D scan tomorrow morning, finally get to see this little madam hope she shows her face.. I can never see what the doc sees in the normal scans..


----------



## Tui

Awww bless, will you post a picture for us?


----------



## cutieq

4D scan.. exciting! I hope we get a pic. The last time we had a scan she was like did you see him jump. Uh yea... I can never see what they see. Naps are a great excuse to escape!


----------



## Fezzle

Taz- good luck with the scan- I hope she cooperates and you get some great pictures!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh 4d scan exciting !! I lovvvvved mine . Was very emotional . Definetly want scan pics :) xxxxx


----------



## taztap

So the little madam was uncoperative at first, had her foot in her mouth, after lots of poking she finally moved and gave us some nice shots.. She seemed to be smiling the whole time and could see her sucking away at the fluid, according to the sister it takes 20 to 30 minutes for whatever i have eaten to reach her and flavour the fluid so she was tasting strawberry juice haha.. She has OH nose and sneaky sarcastic smirk too, she looks super cute, all feels allot more real now..
 



Attached Files:







Little Madam 32 Weeks.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cutieq

Very cute!!


----------



## Squig34

Lovely, Taz! Glad she cooperated so you got to see her.


----------



## Lynny77

So sweet Taz!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Great shot! Love the smirk!


----------



## sportysgirl

Lovely photo.

Fezzle, have you picked you rings yet?


----------



## Fezzle

Yep! We've ordered them but I won't have mine until next week and OH not for another couple weeks after that, so we'll be cutting it close! We decided on very simple rings so they aren't very exciting, but I'll post a pic when I get mine!


----------



## Tui

Great pic taz. Cute little smirk.


----------



## Left wonderin

Taz how beautiful is she !!!! Amazing !! Fezzle looking forward to seeing them !


----------



## taztap

Little update from me . just had 32 week appointment, madam weighing 2,4kgs, little over achiever. C section booked for 4 May, but doc sure she will be here before that... I have gained a total of 3kgs my whole pregnancy crazy right...


----------



## Fezzle

Sounds like you don't have much long to wait! And also, it won't take long to get rid of the baby weight!


----------



## Tui

Not long now taz, woo hoo.


----------



## sportysgirl

How is everyone doing?

Consultant rang us yesterday with Jessie's results. She 
definetly had downsyndrome.

We had to have genetic blood tests today. Will take a few weeks for the results.


----------



## kwynia

I've been thinking about you a lot sportygirl. :hugs:

I'm doing ok, seems to go hour by hour, but right now at this moment I am feeling ok :)


----------



## Fezzle

I hope you have more peace having the results now, sporty :hug:

I had some spotting earlier, but it was just a couple brown wipes and now it's stopped. I have cramps though so think AF is on her way! I am disappointed, though I am glad I had a normal cycle finally, and a tiny bit ok that it means I wouldn't be pregnant for our wedding/honeymoon. Though FF has my next AF due date on our wedding day!


----------



## Tui

Fezzle sorry about AF in both cases! Normal cycles are good though. 

Sorry for the tests sporty. I'm sure it was just a really sad bit of luck and your genetic tests will come back clear. We had all that done and it looks like just bad luck (or bad eggs? ) for us. It doesn't help in regards to wanting something fixed, but it does mean you will get there in the end I hope xx


----------



## Lynny77

Ah Fezzle let's hope that witch stays away!

Sporty- exactly what Tui said! I think of you a lot and hope every day is a little better :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Sporty I'm sure today has been a hard day for you :hugs:
Fezzle can't Mother Nature be such a biatch !!!! Bad enough she comes but on your WEDDING DAY ! :dohh: hopefully she won't show her face !


----------



## taztap

Hi ladies. Some news from Africa. Went into labour yesterday mostly contractions they stopped them last night and had first dose of steroids. Spent my first night in hospital. This morning pain is back and my blood pressure gone high I have a feeling doc will deliver today. Labour pains are way worse than I thought they would be Def happy with a c section lol


----------



## Tui

How far along are you now taz? I'm sure all wil be just fine, you said baby was a good size didn't you. Doc was expecting an early delivery yes?


----------



## taztap

She was weighing 2.6kgs on Wednesday at scan. Am now 34 weeks 4 days. So in theory she would be OK. Steroids are for just in case...


----------



## Tui

Well I hope she stays in a bit longer, but sounds like the doctors know whats best. Let us know how you get on. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh Tap what news to wake up to !!!! I'm sure everything will be just fine :) she is a good size for 34 weeks and not far off being totally cooked !! Good luck not long till you meet your lo xxxxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Exciting news tap! Hope all goes well. Thinking of you xx


----------



## taztap

Thanks ladies.. I am home now on bed rest doc wants to push for a few more days.. So I may get a baby for my birthday on Tuesday Haha.. Feeling allot calmer about the whole birth process now having spent some time in the maternity ward, it's more hotel than hospital staff are lovely and attentive.. Thinking it's not gonna be as scary as I expected..


----------



## cutieq

Exciting taz!!


----------



## Bug222

Good luck Taz!!!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Taz!


----------



## Lynny77

Very exciting Taz! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Tui

Well that's good that your ward is nice. I think they make more of an effort now with maternity and childrens areas. I haven't seen mine yet as I've never got far enough along, or visited anyone. I have the option of a couple of nearer places, but they don't have emergency care on the premises. I guess at my age complications are more likely. So after thinking I wanted a home birth when we first started ttc, I now want to be in the hospital! Funny how things change.


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad the hospital is nice Taz hope all goes well when it's time. Thinking of you. 

I have started a journal, not sure what I am doing but thought I would give it a go.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## taztap

Saw my doctor today, got the lovely birthday present of mild pre eclampsia diagnosis, slight protein in urine blood pressure still high and head aches all adding to his decision. So its bed rest till birth he wants to try at least another week, so appointment in a week to check on the little madam.. She is still doing her yoga in there feels like she is gonna pop out the side of my tummy soon.. She is also very low down like she might fall out haha wish it was that easy... Hope everyone else is well..


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck huni xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Rest up Taz, hope baby stays there a little longer and Happy birthday!


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear about the mild pre-e Taz, but great that they're keeping a close eye on you and I hope baby stays in there as long as possible - all the best!


----------



## kwynia

Good luck!


----------



## Bug222

Take it easy Taz! Not too long to go!


----------



## Left wonderin

Not the birthday gift you wanted I'm sure :( its great they are taking such good care of you . Sounds like they are so on top of everything :) hopefully she will stay put for a little longer and practice her flip flops ;)


----------



## Tui

Take care my lovely. Happy birthday xx


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Taz!


----------



## taztap

Hey ladies. How is everyone doing ? I am in the final countdown, 4 days till c section on Monday. Feeling very calm about it.. More nervous about what to do with her when we bring her home next Thursday.. Am so uncomfortable now dunno how I would be coping if I had gained any weight shew..


----------



## sportysgirl

Wow Taz, the real countdown begins, how exciting! 

Have you got everything ready?


----------



## taztap

Every thing is ready except the cot still need to finish painting it and assemble it. But she is sleeping in a small crib in our room to start anyway. Need to put car seat in car this weekend then we good to go... Crazy how fast time has gone..


----------



## Bug222

so exciting Taz!!! wishing you all the luck in the world! 

as for the coming home part- i promise you will figure things out pretty quickly! and we are always here for questions! :)


----------



## Tui

Sounds like you are pretty ready taz. So excited for you. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## cutieq

Exciting taz! Feels like it flew by!


----------



## laurac1988

How exciting Taz


----------



## cutieq

Taz you go in tomorrow? I think I saw that on another thread.


----------



## taztap

cutieq said:


> Taz you go in tomorrow? I think I saw that on another thread.

Yup... Well it's today actually lol.. Getting ready to head to the hospital just repacked bags again Haha..


----------



## Nikki1979

How exciting!! Good Luck Taz


----------



## bluefish1980

Good luck Taz! Can't wait to see some pics :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, Taz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooooh exciting times :) good luck taz , enjoy every second , each moment is a memory xx


----------



## Squig34

All the best Taz!


----------



## kwynia

Yay taz! Big day is here!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck taz! Xx


----------



## Bug222

Good luck Taz!!!!!


----------



## Tui

Good luck honey xx


----------



## taztap

Hi ladies. Little Jade Kate was born yesterday 4 May just after 3:30pm. Feisty little madam.. Lots of dark hair.. Feeding a bit of a mission turns out I have flat nipples.. But she seems to latch with a nipple shield.she just about screamed down maternity ward at about 2am demanding food. Have to say wishing I had gone natural now the pain is insane and the pethidine only just takes the edge off..


----------



## cutieq

Congrats and welcome to the world Jade. Love that name! So fitting for a feisty little lady.


----------



## Tui

Congratulations honey. Lovely name. 

Hang in there with the feeding, I think everyone finds it hard at first.

Hope you get better pain meds xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulation! Gorgeous name hope you pain eases soon xx


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Taz! Hang in there with the feeding! The c-section pain is the worst for the first 24 hours, then gets more tolerable.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Taz. Such a beautiful name. I hope you feel better soon. I had problems feeding my son the first few days but it got better after that.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Taz! Hope the pain abates significantly for you soon.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun, lovely name! Hope the feeding gets better soon and ur pain eases xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Taz I love her name welcome to the world Jade :) the trick with the c section pain is to keep on top of it ! High dose meds to get a handle on it , take everything offered lol.. Then once on top of it take pain meds regularly every 4 hours . Do this even when you think you don't need them ! And the quicker you can get up and moving the better it actually helps ! You will feel better in no time .


----------



## Tui

How are you all getting on taz?


----------



## Nikki1979

I have my laparoscopy and hysteroscopy scheduled for next week (May 13th) and I am scared to death of the general anesthesia.


----------



## Tui

You will be fine honey. It's so routine nowadays. Talk to them when you go in, they will put your mind at rest xx


----------



## Left wonderin

I've had a few , one second your here ... Then you not ,. Before you know it your waking up :)


----------



## taztap

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well. 5 weeks in and we kinda getting this baby thing now. Jade has been a dream baby so far expect for a growth spurt this week that has her super fussy and cluster feeding all evening pretty sure I will be mooing soon she is feeding so much. She is now over 4kgs and starting to sleep more at night Yay.. Winter had arrived here and it's stupid cold our houses are not equipped for it and I have not idea how warm to dress her, we have this awesome thing called load shedding where we have constant power cuts so it's really difficult to even use heaters poor jade is like an Eskimo half the time..


----------



## kwynia

Ah, cluster feeding is hard, it's literally all you do all day! Sorry about your power issues and cold, I would just keep her in layers so you can quickly adjust if she starts getting too hot or too cold.


----------



## Tui

So glad to hear you are all doing well. Would love to see a picture if you are comfortable posting one for a bit? 

I'm worried about winter with a baby and no central heating. It can get cold in the middle of the night after the fire goes out. I guess WE all survived well enough though. I was brought up in a normal kiwi house, lol. At least my baby will be 5 months ish when winter comes, and you can get those funky body sleep bags now.

Good on you for breastfeeding so well. Was it hard to start?


----------



## taztap

I have no idea how to post a pic from my phone to be honest. Winters here are terrible wish we had central heating.. I have two sleeping bags for her but they are both too big for her will be perfect for next year. Breastfeeding was very hard at the start mostly cause she couldn't latch she has a tongue tie and I have inverted nipples but now we use nipple shields and it's perfect she is gaining weight well. Hardest thing now is getting my boob out in the freezing cold at night haha..


----------



## Tui

Brrrr, yes I can imagine. At least they are popped out from the cold ready for her, lol.


----------



## Bug222

Glad to hear things are going well Taz!!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Great to hear all is well Taz


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad to hear things are going well taz xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Yikes, no heat?! I live in a very mild climate and am so spoiled! If it gets anywhere close to cold, the heat comes on. We only had like 5 cold days this winter though lol.


----------

